# Domhani Bairdéir 01



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2005)

*Domhani Bairdéir 01*

This is the In-Game thread for the HERO System game: Domhani Bairdéir.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2005)

*Arrival at the Wickshine's Last Inn*

OOC: Welcome to the game!  This post was a little harder to do than I thought -- it seemed like a good idea at first to introduce each of you to the inn one at a time, but in practice I'm not sure how it worked out.  It's a little artificial, I know, but the spoilers are posted in the order of arrival at the Wickshine's Last Inn (or the Wick, as it's known hereabouts).  I'll leave it to you to describe yourselves more fully (depending on your location in the inn, of course) and we'll just wing it until things start to flow a little bit!

For Scath only:
[sblock]About a month ago, Midge decided to venture out of Máthair’s court and take a firsthand look at the changes she’s been working on the world.  He’s covertly visited several of the countries she’s incorporated into her kingdom, and the results are very much to Scáth’s liking.  The subsumed countries are becoming prosperous, the populace are living and working well together, and the Queen’s Warders, her agents inside the country who work to keep the peace and enforce the Queen’s rule, are almost universally liked and accepted.

Ráth Diamhair is the most recent addition to the kingdom, and the last one Midge decided to visit.  The conquest of this large mountain province was only completed about two weeks ago, and chaos is still the general state of affairs.  The Warders are working hard to restore order, and are generally well received, but there are still pockets of resistance throughout the country.

The wealth of human emotion here means that Midge is very well fed – he doesn’t really have to keep things stirred up, they’re staying that way on their own.  Adding that to the fascinating physical events playing themselves out every day makes this the most interesting place for Midge to be right now, so he’s stayed on for a while.

He’s taken up residence in the attic of a large in close to the northeast border of Ráth Diamhair, and makes daily forays into the countryside from there.  Additionally, the steady stream of customers (on whom he eavesdrops shamelessly) keeps him informed of local events.

Here’s what he knows:

The Wickshine’s Last Inn is a large establishment run by Abel and Dorothea Still.  It stands in the middle of a large apple orchard, the trees of which are apparently healthy, but bear no blossoms (they should be in full bloom at this time of year).  There are several buildings in the area, but their fallen-in roofs and broken doors and windows make it clear no one has lived in or used them for many years.  About 50 yards from the Inn are two small pens where Abel keeps a small flock of sheep and a small herd of pigs.  A third pen stands in a state of disuse (Midge has learned that the Stills’ milk cow died several months ago and they haven’t had the opportunity to purchase a second one).

There’s a courtyard surrounded by a very low fence attached to the front of the Inn, with a well, a small chicken coop, and a well appointed stable.

Staff
In addition to Abel and Dorothea, the staff consist of Usta and Jinny Fingle and Aved Kidly.  Usta and Jinny are sisters (aged 12 and 11), have pale skin, blue eyes, and thick blonde hair.  Usta is more talkative than Jinny, but neither talks much unless directly addressed.  They often argue about which of them will marry Aved when they grow up.  They work in the common room as serving lasses (they are too young to properly be called Wenches).

Aved is a big 12 year old with brown hair and eyes.  The size of his hands and feet indicate that he’ll grow up to be a very big man.  He is shy at first, but quickly warms to anyone who bothers to take the time to talk with him.  He works in the stables and takes care of basic chores around the Inn.

Guests
Kurdy Deel is an elderly tinker who travels Ráth Diamhair performing minor repairs and metalwork.  He stays here for a couple of days about four times a year.  He’s a bit of a curmudgeon, and rarely stops complaining even if it’s only to himself or to his mule.  His clothing is rough and patched, and he never takes off his cap (the flaps of which are always down over his ears) when in company.  His ears have often suffered frostbite and have been eaten down to nubs, which is an embarrassment to him according to gossip amongst the staff, and his teeth are stained quite green (which does not embarrass him at all).  He’s been at the Wick for two days, and is planning on moving on tomorrow.

Marten L’Gentsia is a traveling scholar on his way to the library at Tearmann.  He got stopped at the border, and decided to wait at the Wick until he can get through.  He is dressed expensively but not ostentatiously, and seems friendly enough.  He’s of medium height and slight build, with black hair and blue eyes.  This is his first night here, so you’ve not been able to ferret out much about him.

Also here for the first time tonight is Eadon Marsh, a hard bitten mercenary who seems very comfortable with the weapons he’s wearing (longsword and dirk, and heavy leather traveling clothes).  He’s gruff and doesn’t seem too much interested in small talk, though you have heard him mention that he’s “between employers.”

Red haired and freckle faced, Ditmore and Exter Shury are regular visitors at the Inn – they stop here for about a week, twice a year.  They are traders in exotic glassware, and appear to do very well at it.  They dress flamboyantly, though their clothes do appear somewhat travel worn.  They often entertain other visitors with stories of their exploits, but are attentive to the stories of their fellows as well and are free with their money – they often buy ale for other guests in return for a good story.

Illé Sorden is a father traveling to retrieve the remains of his son, a soldier killed in the recent fighting.  He plans to return the body to his home village to be buried next to his deceased wife.  He wears plain dark clothes appropriate to one in mourning, and has little to say to his fellow lodgers – his stark features and hard gray eyes indicate one consumed by grief.    He has thinning jet black hair, but rarely takes off his low crowned, wide brimmed hat that casts a shadow over his pinched lips and hollow cheeks.

Last but not least is Josiah Two-Coins, a self-proclaimed servant of Figh, the God of Fate (also Nature, the Seasons, Travelers, and Time) and itinerant priest.  He wears brown, threadbare robes of burlap tied at the waist and in need of a good cleaning.  He’s skinny as a rail, with brown hair and mismatched eyes – the left is brown and the right blue.  For a holy man, Josiah speaks rarely of the divine, and often of the quality of the Wick’s ale, the hardships of the road, and the difficulty of receiving ‘alms’ in these days of ‘godless iniquity.’  He’s been here for 4 days, and doesn’t seem inclined to leave anytime soon.[/sblock]

For Béar Only:
[sblock]Béar is traveling his beloved country, ferreting out pockets of resistance and ‘dealing’ with them – either by convincing them of the error of their ways or by taking them out of the picture.  He’s been on the road for his new Queen for about two weeks.

One evening, Béar’s day looks set to end miserably – the mother of all thunderstorms seems to be blowing in from the northwest – when he spies the lit windows of a large building up the road.  On closer approach, he finds that the building is the Wickshine’s Last Inn, a large inn with walls of half timber and plaster, built on a foundation of field stones and wooden planking.  In front of the inn is a courtyard surrounded by a low fence and containing a well, a small chicken coop, and a well appointed stable.  There’s a young lad putting the finishing touches on the stable for the evening, making sure all the doors and windows are well secured against the coming storm.

The land surrounding the inn contains many apple trees, healthy to all appearances except for the fact that they have no blossoms.  There are several buildings in the surrounding area as well, but their collapsed roofs and broken doors, and empty windows indicate they’ve not been used for many years.  About 50 yards away from the inn are three pens: one contains a small flock of sheep, one a small herd of pigs, and the last stands empty.

Entering the inn, Béar finds a well lit common room with 7 guests already occupying most of the tables:  a large man, obviously a warrior type, is at a table with a spare man dressed in the black of mourning and wearing a hat with a large brim overshadowing his face; two flamboyantly dressed red-heads who look to be closely related (probably brothers) are listening in rapt astonishment to a well dressed youth as he holds forth on a subject you’re unable to hear from the door, and two older men are at a third table hunched over their ales.  As you enter, one of the older men looks up and shouts, “Shut the door – were you born in a barn?”

OOC: Bill, for the sake of getting everyone together I'm going to assume that you sit down and order a meal, planning on getting a room after you eat.  Let me know if this disagrees with you, please.[/sblock]

For Cerallos and Athelstan Only:
[sblock]Cerallos has tracked the last remaining bandit across the border into Ráth Diamhair, a country only taken by Queen Máthair about two weeks ago.  The chaos remaining in the country is incredible, and though he’s determined that his quarry managed to cross the border out of the country to the east (and into a swamp that lies across the border between Ráth Diamhair and Clún) he himself has been unable to pass the border guards.

However, as he tried to cross the border going East, he met with Athelstan traveling west from Clún and struck up a conversation (feel free to e-mail/call each other, or post spoilers, to give whatever details of your characters you wish to share), quickly determining that neither would be able to cross into the next country for a while.  With a major thunderstorm in the offing, the pair decided that their best bet was an inn Cerallos saw back up the road about 3 miles.  Thunder is growing steadily closer as they approach the inn:

The Wickshine’s Last Inn is a large building with walls of half timber and plaster, built on a foundation of field stones and wooden planking. In front of the inn is a courtyard surrounded by a low fence and containing a well, a small chicken coop, and a well appointed stable. There’s a young lad putting the finishing touches on the stable for the evening, making sure all the doors and windows are well secured against the coming storm.

The land surrounding the inn contains many apple trees, healthy to all appearances except for the fact that they have no blossoms. There are several buildings in the surrounding area as well, but their collapsed roofs and broken doors, and empty windows indicate they’ve not been used for many years. About 50 yards away from the inn are three pens: one contains a small flock of sheep, one a small herd of pigs, and the last stands empty.

Entering the inn, the two find a well lit common room with 8 guests already occupying most of the tables: a large man, obviously a warrior type, is at a table with a spare man dressed in the black of mourning and wearing a hat with a large brim overshadowing his face; two flamboyantly dressed red-heads who look to be closely related (probably brothers) are listening in rapt astonishment to a well dressed youth as he holds forth on a subject you’re unable to hear from the door, and two older men are at a third table hunched over their ales.  In a corner at a table by himself is a very large man wearing leathers and wolfing down an oversized plate of food.  There’s a great mace leaning against the wall next to him.  He doesn’t even look up as you come in.[/sblock]

For Gavril Only:
[sblock]At the termination of his last employment (teaching the young son of a Tearmani merchant the fine art of swordplay), Gavril received a strong recommendation from his employer to a fellow merchant in the (as yet) unconquered province of Ráth Diamhair.  Though he was a bit leery of taking a post in a country on which the Queen had had her eye, the money offered was a strong incentive and the recommended merchant was said to have a daughter of better than average appearance. . .

Whatever his hopes were, the reality of the situation was not nearly so attractive.  Shortly after he entered the province, but before he could make it to the town in which his new client resided, Queen Máthair began her bid to take the province.  Gavril managed to keep his head down and avoid notice most of the time, but when the dust cleared he found himself without prospect of employment and unable to leave the country – the borders were closed to outgoing traffic until the Queen’s Warders were able to stabilize the situation. With no prospective employment and no idea of how long he’d have to stay in country, Gavril decided to lower his standards somewhat and begin instructing anyone willing to pay with a nights lodging and a warm meal.

One evening, just as the first drops of what promises to be a very large thunderstorm begin pattering to the ground around him, Gavril finds himself approaching an inn that appeared with fortuitous timing.

The Wickshine’s Last Inn is a large building with walls of half timber and plaster, built on a foundation of field stones and wooden planking. In front of the inn is a courtyard surrounded by a low fence and containing a well, a small chicken coop, and a well appointed stable. There’s a young lad putting the finishing touches on the stable for the evening, making sure all the doors and windows are well secured against the coming storm.  Gavril just manages to catch the lad, who gives his name as Aved Kidly, and convinces him to stable the animals before the storm hits fully.

The land surrounding the inn contains many apple trees, healthy to all appearances except for the fact that they have no blossoms. There are several buildings in the surrounding area as well, but their collapsed roofs and broken doors, and empty windows indicate they’ve not been used for many years. About 50 yards away from the inn are three pens: one contains a small flock of sheep, one a small herd of pigs, and the last stands empty.

Entering the inn, Gavril finds a well lit common room with 10 guests already occupying most of the tables: a large man, obviously a warrior type, is at a table with a spare man dressed in the black of mourning and wearing a hat with a large brim overshadowing his face; two flamboyantly dressed red-heads who look to be closely related (probably brothers) are listening in rapt astonishment to a well dressed youth as he holds forth on a subject you’re unable to hear from the door, and two older men are at a third table hunched over their ales; in a corner at a table by himself is a very large man wearing leathers and wolfing down an oversized plate of food.  There’s a great mace leaning against the wall next to him.  He doesn’t even look up as he comes in.  Also seated in the room is pair who look to have made it in just before Gavril – a man in a hooded cloak (who, curiously, is wearing the hood up and shadowing his face) and one in a cape.  Both are obviously travelers.  The caped one has some strange sigils painted upon his face.  Both look up curiously as Gavril enters with his body servant.

OOC: Scott, I’ve forgotten your DNPC’s name. Could you work an introduction into your post somewhere?[/sblock]

For Deasaigh Only:
[sblock]Deasaigh’s been looking for a way out of this Gods Forsaken Country every since he completed his job and all hell broke loose.  So far, he’s been unable to find a place to cross the border that’s not watched by the Queen’s Warders.

His last attempt, at the border between Ráth Diamhair and Clún, proved fruitless just a few hours ago.  To put the cap on this day of bad luck, as he’s traveling back to an inn he remembers seeing a few miles back the thunderstorm that’s been threatening for most of the afternoon decides to let loose when he’s still got about half a mile to go.  Finally, soaked to the skin and thoroughly miserable, Deasaigh sees the lights of the inn and comes to his destination.

The Wickshine’s Last Inn is a large building with walls of half timber and plaster, built on a foundation of field stones and wooden planking. In front of the inn is a courtyard surrounded by a low fence and containing a well, a small chicken coop, and a well appointed stable.

The land surrounding the inn contains many apple trees, healthy to all appearances except for the fact that they have no blossoms. There are several buildings in the surrounding area as well, but their collapsed roofs and broken doors, and empty windows indicate they’ve not been used for many years. About 50 yards away from the inn are three pens: one contains a small flock of sheep, one a small herd of pigs, and the last stands empty.

Entering the inn, Deasaigh finds a well lit common room with 12 guests already occupying most of the tables: a large man, obviously a warrior type, is at a table with a spare man dressed in the black of mourning and wearing a hat with a large brim overshadowing his face; two flamboyantly dressed red-heads who look to be closely related (probably brothers) are listening in rapt astonishment to a well dressed youth as he holds forth on a subject you’re unable to hear from the door, and two older men are at a third table hunched over their ales; in a corner at a table by himself is a very large man wearing leathers and wolfing down an oversized plate of food.  There’s a great mace leaning against the wall next to him.  He doesn’t even look up as he comes in.  Also seated in the room is pair who look to have made it in just before Gavril – a man in a hooded cloak (who, curiously, is wearing the hood up and shadowing his face) and one in a cape.  Both are obviously travelers.  The caped one has some strange sigils painted upon his face.  Finally, there’s a somewhat foppish looking fellow sitting with an old man that looks like he’s trying to decide whether to take another bite of soup or just let the years have their way with him and die on the spot.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Gavril Lorant*

A handsome young man steps boldly into 'Wickshine’s Last Inn' as if he owns the place. He leans heavily on a cane, but manages to remove a heavy traveling cloak and shake it vigorously though only a couple of drops of rain appear to have landed on it. He also removes a large buff colored hat pinned with a huge purple plum of some exotic bird. He tosses both causually to a thin elderly man in simple but neat clothes. Using the cane and walking stiffly the young man surveys the room. His blonde hair is neatly pinned and he wears a short sharply pointed beard and neatly oiled handlebar mustache. His sircoat is a bright blue the same color as his eye, while the gold flur-de-lis pattern matches his hair. There is some sort of leather armor beneth. His high soft riding boots have been recently polished though they are now dusty. A sword and dagger hang at his belt. He removes a pair of gloves and tucks them into his belt next to the well worn hilt of his sword. As he scans the room an expression of disappointment crosses his face. Perhaps he was expecting someone to be here? The older man wrestles the cloak and hat onto hook and the younger man guestures to a table near the fire. "Diddious, warm yourself by the fire and get something to eat before you attend to my bags. You really must take better care of yourself. You look ready to faint after only six hours in the saddle." The man seats himself streching his game leg out with a slight grimace. They order some food he causually observes the other patrons of the room. Soon the stable boy brings in an impressive collection of baggage. The bags are of fine make, but well used. An odd assortment of gear protrudes from the pile including a variety of swords, a crossbow, a polo mallet, a hunting horn, sevaral hats and a lute. The older man tips the lad.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

OOC: The monetary system throughout the different realms will be the standard 100 Copper=10 Silver=1 Gold Piece.  The units will be named differently depending on which kingdom you are in.  Throughout Domhani (your current island kingdom comprised of all of the realms within the ambitions of Queen Mathair) the designations are Farthing (CP), Penny (SP), and Noble (GP).

IC: A young girl approaches Gavril and quietly asks what he wishes to eat and drink.  She looks to be 11 or 12 years old, with the pale skin, fair hair, and blue eyes of a lowlander, and is obviously impressed by his lordly manner.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril appraises the girl for a moment before he answers, "Something warming to ward off the chill of the rain, a stew or perhaps a roast with gravy?" Turning to his companion, "Does that suit you Diddious?" Then back to the girl, "and a glass of wine, if you have something to match the food for me and ale for my old companion."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

The lass bows slightly as she backs away, eventually turning and exiting to what's apparantly the kitchen.  She returns in short order with a nicely turned haunch of lamb and a bowl of leek soup for both Gavril and Diddius.  For Gavril there is a slightly above average glass of red wine, and a mug of pale ale for Diddius.  "If there's anything else you require, just let me know, sir!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

OOC: For the sake of the storyline, why don't those of you already at the Inn when Gavril arrives (that's everyone except Deasaigh) start working your way into the posting with reactions to the others present, and I'll cue Deasaigh when he arrives so he can post a proper entrance.  It's just now full dark outside, and the thunderstorm has arrived in earnest.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 23, 2005)

for DM

[sblock] test  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

For Béar:

[sblock]Works like a charm -- don't forget to put your character name in the Title area!  Feel free to post some actions for Béar and get in on the fun!  Cool Avatar, BTW![/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 23, 2005)

*Béar*

Béar looks up from his demolished meal to catch the barmaid's eye. When she returns to remove his plate, he requests a bottle of decent wine. Béar sips from his glass and watches the lightning light up the sky. All the time trying to overhear the random conversations throughout the room. 
Béar Éagrolls _3d6_, getting *[5,5,5] = (15) to whatever 'listen' skill that would apply to.*

*OOC: I'm having a hard time going from color to white. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

OOC: I'm about to call it a night -- I'll post the results of Béar's attempts to listen in in the AM.  To change colors, try typing everything first, then highlighting what you want and changing the color.  Also, you can probably change some of your settings for the site to make it easier - Scott, can you help Bill out with this?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: See the out of character thread for some advice. You should try to keep that sort of thing from distracting others from the game, by putting it in the OOC thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

The combination of sounds from the thunder and rain just outside and the general background noise in the Wick prevent Béar from hearing more than the conversation at the table next to him (Perception is the roll you want, located just to the right of the Intelligence stat at the top of the first page of your character sheet).

The well dressed young man -- he's wearing a white robe trimmed in blue, and embroidered with gold herons -- is talking excitedly about the effects of the lunar cycle on the sounds made by nocturnal avians, as the red headed brothers listen on, (apparantly) raptly attentive.  The brothers are good -- Béar can hardly keep his eyes from crossing in boredom as he listens in.  It seems the young man is travelling to Clún to visit a large library that may have materials helpful in his studies.  Béar hears one of the brothers call him Marten.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2005)

*Scath*

Mike,

Just wanted to let you know I found the game.  I will try and post today from work, time permitting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

With the storm now blowing full force, Mrs. Still -- the better half of the couple that runs the Wick -- decides that no further guests are likely to be coming in and announces that she'll be banking the cooking fires for the evening if everyone here is finished with dinner.  Béar has been here about 45 minutes, Cerallos and Athelstan about 30, and Gavril about 20, and all have been served.

Gavril and Diddius overhear the mercenary sitting with the man in black begin telling stories of his various exploits.  In most of these stories, he figures prominently and is portrayed in a very good light.

In a desperate ploy to distract Marten and change the subject, one of the red headed brothers rises and approaches Béar.  "Hello, friend!  I'm Ditmore Shury.  If you'd care for some company, you're welcome to join my brother and I for a drink!"

Athelstan and Cerallos are left pretty much alone, though they do overhear one of the older men complaining loudly about the state of affairs in the country, and expressing his desire that the new Queen will "hurry up and straighten things out!"

Throughout this time, the Stills and the two serving girls have been moving in and out of the common room, preparing the inn for the evening.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

With a grimace, Gavril tries to find a more comfortable position for his leg. To his companion Gavril says, "that storm is not being kind to my leg or your old bones I suspect. Let us have another round and toast to the skill of the roofers and thachers in the area in hopes we have dry beds."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

Somehow, amidst his bustling to and fro', Mr. Wick apparantly overhears Gavril's comment.  "Never you fear, sir -- we've got rooms for everyone here now, and one to spare if your man wishes to bed down alone!  Nice and snug, and though he's young, our boy Aved does a fine job with the thatching!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 24, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will rise and force a grin while giving a slight nod.  He collects his mace with his right hand and wine and goblet with the left. Carefull not to spill his belongings, Béar makes his way to their table; leaning the great mace against his right leg when seated.  "Hello lads. What brings you here on such a fine Ráth Diamhair evening?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

"My brother Exter and I are traders in fine glassware.  We stop here at least twice a year on our rounds about the country -- the Stills run a fine inn!  In fact, we've been stopping in here since we first got started in the business, about 15 years ago.  The Stills put us up after we lost our first shipment in a landslide, leaving us paupers and unable to pay.  So we give them all our business when we're through this way to repay them."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 24, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

"You must meet all sorts along your travels. How would you say people are handling the rule of our new Queen?"   Béar grunts loudly to catch the barmaid's attention, and when she looks, he holds up his glass and pionts at the other three at his table


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gathering at the Wick*

Exter is about to reply, when . . .


----------



## Pan (Aug 24, 2005)

*Deasaigh*

The door opens with a loud roar, as the rain has caused the old door to swell, letting the sound of thunder reverberate unmuffled in the tavern. A long slinder figure glides through the doorway, displaying a long red sash which is wrapped around the lower half of the travler's face, and trailing down his back. His attire is obviously lowland, and likely coastal as is evidenced by his lack of cover. He closes the door and makes his way to the bar. 
 "I need a room..." he says, with a tone that may be taken as a lack of desire for social interaction.
  "and a fire to sit by."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Mrs. Still bustles into the common room, having heard the commotion.  With a small gasp at the soaked and bedraggled condition of her latest guest, she begins puttering around him with towels, anxiously explaining that she's banked the cooking fires for the evening, but there's some bread still available, and mulled wine or ale as well.  "Of course we have a room -- all the rooms are set up for shared accomodations, but if Diddius will stay with his master there'll be no need . . ."

Exter hardly misses a beat as this rather dramatic entrance unfolds.  "It seems as though most folks are looking forward to seeing what the Queen can do for us.  For the most part, people are tired of the constant fighting with the neighbors and are ready for a little peace.  Those who had it good under the old Lord (and wasn't it convenient, that a stray shot during that last battle should take him right in the heart, what with him being so far behind the lines and all) are still talking about gathering and 'setting things right again,' but there doesn't seem to be enough of them to do more than cause a little trouble."

Aved comes in and throws a couple more logs on the fire under the pot with the mulled wine, as it looks as though most of the guests in the inn are settling in for a bit more time in the common room before retiring.  He also pulls a chair over in front of the fire for Deasaigh -- it's more than a little warm out for sitting by a fire, but it will help him dry out.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Thank you Madame, one room for my servant and I shall be adequate." He stands and leaning on his cane walks over to listen to Exter's conversation. "First thing she can do is open the borders and get trade flowing, so a man can earn a living. All this war's a damn nuisance for those not directly engaged in it."


----------



## Mattress (Aug 24, 2005)

*Athelstan*

*Athelstan*

After overhearing the mutterings and accusations of the old men at the table nearby, Athelstan motions to the barmaid as she continues to prepare things in the Inn for the evening. 
While waiting for her to get across the room to him, Athelstan thinks _ I wonder if they... no, no. They couldn't have seen under my cloak. Yet that flash of lightening as we came in and the way they looked at us... they couldn't have seen, could they? The light in here is much too selective. A fire there, a few candles there. Nothing that will help their eyes see too sharply. Besides, whatever the light doesn't fix, the free-flowing spirits in here should finish off. I'm fine. It's okay. Just... calm down, there. No one sees anything._

Athelstan secures his cloak around his body as best as he can while sitting in his rickety seat without noticing he's doing it.

When the barmaid approaches him, he clears his throat of the silence that has filled it since entering the Inn and quietly, but distinctly asks ""Not to be a bother, but might there be some bread left from dinner I could persuade you to deliver my way? I'm afraid that delicious stew didn't bed my appetite down quite as much as I'd hoped."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2005)

*Scath*

A blurry-eyed tiny fellow comes from behind a door of which must lead to the rooms.  He seems about 18 inches tall and seems to be wrapped in a cloak, the edges and now that youa re looking the entire thing, all seem to be indiscernable.  

He looks tired and a bit annoyed as he looks around for the source of the noise that just woke hime from his sleep.  He will glide over to the fire and have a seat on the mantle, feet dangling.  He says nothing and begins to look around the room.

As he notices a full room he will observe and see how each in the room reats to him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

At first, no one notices the diminutive figure of Scath as he enters the room and sits grumpily by the fire -- as everyone in the Wick is thought to be in the common room, no one was looking for people to arrive from upstairs.

Then an ear-piercing scream splits the low mutter of conversation in the room.  In the silence that follows, little Jinny is seen standing in the door to the kitchen with a look of horror on her face, pointing a shaking finger at the little gray man in the black cloak who's 'suddenly appeared' on the hearth.  All of the NPC guests in the room leave their tables and back to the walls.

Mrs. Still, obviously the more 'take charge' type of the couple, slowly approaches the wee one. With exagerrated politeness, she asks, "What do you wish of us, Master Fae?"

For Deasaigh:
[sblock]As you were sitting by the fire when Scath came and sat down, and as you've had some experience with the _Fae_, you were actually not surprised by his sudden appearance.  However, Jinny's scream was both surprising and painful.[/sblock]

For Scath:
[sblock]You feel an increase in your energy level, much as though you'd just had a meal.  However, the 'flavor' of the meal you get from fear and other negative emotions doesn't 'taste' very good to you -- you're preferred meals are bemused laughter, good natured irritablility, etc.  You can subsist just fine on any strong emotion, you just prefer those on the border between the positive and negative.[/sblock]

OOC: Though all of you have heard of the _Fae_ none of you has actually seen one.  Check out my post to Mike in the OOC thread and adjust your reactions as you wish.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2005)

*Scath*

As soon as the girl screams, Scath will unfurl a smile much like the grinch, obviously pleased with himself.

"I require nothing, I think someone's loud entrance must have woke me from a wonderful dream about this beautiful human... but that is neither here nor there.  I only wanted to see who was about, feeling a bit social tonight I guess.  Would you mind if I bed down somewhere in here tonight since the weather is afright tonight... (looking around)  there are no cats here are there?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

At the sound of a scream Gavril's hand flies to his sword hilt and the blade is bared so quickly it almost seems to leap from the scabbard. Regardless of his foppish appearance the man holds the well used sword like a master. He moves with grace despite the bad leg and turns to examine the small fellow by the hearth. Seeing the creature's small size he grins. "I don't guess you'll need a very big bed, perhaps there is an infant's crib about the place?" With a flourish the blade hisses back into the scabbard. Gavril looks around and finds his elderly servant huddled behind the pile of baggage a fencing mask on his head and a badminton racket clutched firmly in both hands. “Diddious, its good to see you can still move so fast. If only you were so zealous when I give you an order.” Seeing the older man’s face fall Gavril relents, “I’m only kidding Diddious, a finer servant I could not wish for. Why don’t you find our room and put this stuff away?” 

Turning back to the newcomer. "So tell me your name fellow, I am Gavril Lorant, the fencing master. I am new to this land and have never seen one such as you before."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2005)

*Skath*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> At the sound of a scream Gavril's hand flies to his sword hilt and the blade is bared so quickly it almost seems to leap from the scabbard. Regardless of his foppish appearance the man holds the well used sword like a master. He moves with grace despite the bad leg and turns to examine the small fellow by the hearth. Seeing the creature's small size he grins. "I don't guess you'll need a very big bed, perhaps there is an infant's crib about the place?" With a flourish the blade hisses back into the scabbard. Gavril looks around and finds his elderly servant huddled behind the pile of baggage a fencing mask on his head and a badminton racket clutched firmly in both hands. “Diddious, its good to see you can still move so fast. If only you were so zealous when I give you an order.” Seeing the older man’s face fall Gavril relents, “I’m only kidding Diddious, a finer servant I could not wish for. Why don’t you find our room and put this stuff away?”
> 
> Turning back to the newcomer. "So tell me your name fellow, I am Gavril Lorant, the fencing master. I am new to this land and have never seen one such as you before."




"A crib, indeed!!  And this from one who is missing his two other musketeers?  I am Skath from no where in particular.  

You are pretty quick with that sword and I hope for your sake you handle it better than you dress."  Scath will smile at Gavril to show him his comments are meant in jest.  "Buy me a drink, Sir Peacock!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 24, 2005)

*...at the Wick*

Béar will turn around in his chair and look and the little man with obvious amazement.

_Ohh my, I had no idea.  I thought they were all evil and mischevious. Not at all like this fellow seems to be... But the stories of the wayward innocent who happens on a fae folk who ruins the man's life just for a laugh... Surely those were JUST stories meant to frighten young lads into obeying their parents...    He seems to be of no threat. But IF he tries anything with me, he will have to feel the effects of being sandwiched between the floor and my Mace..._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril smiles, enjoying the banter. "Oh my skill as a swordsman is less flashy than my wardrobe, but no less effective. Sir Peacock! Ha! I like it, though today I was wearing an ostrich plume." Turning to the stairs he shouts, "Diddious! Freshen up the white chevalier with the peacock plumes for tomorrow." "Now my little leprechaun, I shall buy you a round of this excellent wine and next you can buy me a green beer from your pot of gold."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Most of the guests and all of the staff of the Wick look on in amazement at the light hearted exchange between the _bon vivant_ and the diminutive imp.  The Stills relax visibly, seeing such obviously worldly folks reacting with relatively level heads to the presence of a Faeborn, and the Fingle girls follow their lead.

"Probably wake up tomorrow with our feet on backwards!" mutters the old tinker, and the fellow in burlap nods sagely at this pronouncement.

From the back of the room, the slender man dressed in the black of mourning is heard placating the mercenary: "Easy, Eadon.  I don't think the little fellow presents as much danger as the stories would have us believe.  Save your energy for the trip tomorrow -- bandits on the road will be far more threat to me and this."

Mrs. Wick finds her backbone and declares bravely: "We do have cats roaming about, but you'd make an oversized rat for them were they thrice as large as they think they are!  If you wish to stay in a room some of you will have to bunk together, but you're welcome to sleep here in the common room if you wish."  With this (somewhat forced) sally, she elbows her husband, and they begin bustling about, bringing out light refreshments, ale and wine, and arranging the tables to accomodate the entire group rather than smaller groups of 3 or 4.

It's still fairly early in the evening -- about 30 minutes to an hour after sundown -- and (unless you wish it) none of the guests are tired yet.


----------



## Pan (Aug 25, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

Enjoying the witty banter, Daesaigh dries himself by the fire.  He says little as the group becomes more relaxed, but thinks to himself...  Wouldn't it be nice to belong to a place such as this.  

After a while he motions to the Mrs. Wick.  
What do you have in the way of a poor mans wine?  

And would it be too much trouble to request a room to myself, I cannot bare the thought of.....troubling someone with my fa--snoring!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2005)

*Skath*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril smiles, enjoying the banter. "Oh my skill as a swordsman is less flashy than my wardrobe, but no less effective. Sir Peacock! Ha! I like it, though today I was wearing an ostrich plume." Turning to the stairs he shouts, "Diddious! Freshen up the white chevalier with the peacock plumes for tomorrow." "Now my little leprechaun, I shall buy you a round of this excellent wine and next you can buy me a green beer from your pot of gold."




"Hmm, why yes...I think i will allow you to buy me a glass of wine, mind you one is all I'll need,     Leprechauns, don't get me started on those guys.  All the power of fae but no clue of what to do with it...  what a shame and come to think of it, you could be a distant relative, what with the poor dress and all.  "


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2005)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Most of the guests and all of the staff of the Wick look on in amazement at the light hearted exchange between the _bon vivant_ and the diminutive imp.  The Stills relax visibly, seeing such obviously worldly folks reacting with relatively level heads to the presence of a Faeborn, and the Fingle girls follow their lead.
> 
> "Probably wake up tomorrow with our feet on backwards!" mutters the old tinker, and the fellow in burlap nods sagely at this pronouncement.
> 
> ...




"No need to make others bunk together on my account.  I would be happy with a nice blanket and a pillow to take back to the attic...and I can vouch for the thatch job, not one leak!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

"In that case, there should be room for all of you to have a room to yourselves, with the exception of Master Diddius who will still need to bunk with Gavril.

In response to your request for wine, kind sir, I'm afraid the recent troubles have left us with a lot of the things we've got, but we've not got many different things . . . um . . . we've got Pale and Dark Ale (2 and 4 Farthings), Mead, and Red Wine (1 Penny).  The Mulled Wine is also a Penny."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

The other guests are gathering around the tables, settling in for talk and drink.  The mourning man makes his excuses:

"I'm afraid I must retire for the evening . . . I've yet to perform the nightly ritual of mourning required by my people, and if I'm to get any rest tonight I must get started on it.  I bid you all good night."

With that, he goes up the stairs to the rooms.  Eadon, the mercenary apparently in his employ, moves to take a seat close to Béar or Gavril (or both if they are sitting together).


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 25, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will sit at the tables that have been moved together. He does not enguage anybody, but leaves himself open for others to talk to him. He is perfectly content keeping his mouth shut and eyes and ears open. Listening to hear what everybody has to say.  Occasionally, Béar will glance over at the lone, masked man-- _Odd that someone would continue to cover their face when they are dry and safe from the elements._

This thought jolts Béar's memory of one of his many battles he led his troops into long ago.  The day he came closest to loosing his life.  With an upward slash that seemingly came from nowhere, the tip of the sword caught his face just left of his chin, traced the left corner of his mouth to just inside the hairline above his left eye.  The scar is about a half inch wide at any given spot and the surrounding tissue two inches on either side has healed into a mess of bumps, cracks, and folds.  The left side of his mouth has drawn down for a premanent frown.

His now empty eye socket was currently filled with a smoothed, pollished, oak sphere.  _I wonder who will be first to ask about my face._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

OOC: As luck (or the GM) would have it . . .

"I am Eadon Marsh.  It looks you've some stories to tell.  I am a man of the sword myself, hired only tonight by Master Illé to protect him on his journey to collect the body of his son."


----------



## Pan (Aug 25, 2005)

*Daesaigh at Wicks*

Daesaigh, now mostly dried from the fire moves toward the table where he sees an unfortunately disfigured man sitting alone.  The first thought that enters his mind is that he would never want to find himself on this man's warpath.  From the looks of him, he must have seen many wars.  Daesaigh pulls up a chair and asks permission to sit with Baer.
May I trouble you for your company sir?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

On the other side of Gavril, Marten (the scholar) is remarking to Kurdy Deel (the curmudgeonly older man in the outfit of a tinker) about how strange it is that the apple trees, which should be in full bloom at this season, are devoid of blossoms.

Aved (the stable boy) is half hidden behind a table, looking curiously at Scath.

Josiah (the itenerant priest) is listening in on Marten an Kurdy's conversation, and the Shury brothers (the red-heads engaged in trade of glasswares) are in a friendly argument about the worst night they ever spent on the road.  Exter maintains that it was the very same night their first shipment was destroyed in a 'rockslide' made of rocks barely bigger than pebbles -- no danger to people or beasts of burden but murderously vicious against fragile glass inexpertly packed for travel.  Ditmore argues that the worst night was one they spent out in a storm much like the one raging outside the tightly shuttered windows tonight.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos continues minding his own business, sipping on his drink, but keeping a careful watch on all of the activities going on throughout the inn. He pays more attention to the state of his friend Athelstan and to anyone's reaction to him. He also keeps a watchful eye on that little gray fella. Remembering the taunts of a Fae descent,_the fact that there is actual Fae in this room tends to heighten my senses._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

*Gavril*

Listening to the conversations of the brothers behind him a wry smile crosses Gavril's face, but he holds his tongue. _They've never been hiding in a haystack naked with tornados threatening while a jelous husband directs his retainers in the use of their pitchforks. _

To the fae he adds, "Tut tut fellow, I'd never be caught dead in green, it makes my skin look sallow and my hair as straw. Now teal there's a color for you or plum even lilac but green, please! You really should learn more about fashion before you make accusations. So what brings you to these parts? I must confess that I haven't the faintest notion what motivates a fellow like you."


----------



## Mattress (Aug 25, 2005)

*Athelstan muses*

Athelstan remains seated where he is as the tables are moved together, choosing to let them accomodate him rather than getting up and risking someone else seeing his ghastly pallor.
At this point he overhears the fruity swordsman and the little, gray gent discussing wardrobes and how green is a color not to be caught dead in.

_ Damn my hide! If I didn't to cover myself like a freak, I'd have a word or two outside with that "illustrious gent". And what's his angle with that Fae, anyway? Is he looking to get on his good side or just being friendly? _

Athelstan reprimands himself mentally and his facial features undergo the change of angered determination and snide mistrust to that of exasperated resignation.

_ What's wrong with me, anyway? It's just a color... and they're just talking about clothes, after all. It isn't like they know what's stuck in my craw. Thought if they saw... I bet that'd change their opinion on the boy with the pale, Oanite skin. It'd even shut that Fae up for a second to, I'd imagine. _

Yawning slightly, he rubs the tickle at his right nostril and tries to shake the feeling that he's being watched. It doesn't go away.

He mutters to Cerallos lowly, yet distinctly:
Did I hear that right? Did that jackass just say something about green? And what kind of a spectacle do you think he'll get himself into with that Fae?

Rather than waiting for an answer to these questions, Athelstan continues without missing a beat, unknowingly anxious to speak to someone after feeling the eyes of the group upon him. He almost forgot about Cerallos, lost as he was in his morose musings on his skin.

 And speaking of which, my friend, I couldn't help but notice the same peaks on his ears and yours.

He motions to the Fae.

 Do you have any Fae blood in your veins or do your eartips come from some other accident or enchantment? Wait... don't tell me, you fell in love with a wizard's daughter!? Waa hah hah hah... What was her name? No, even better... how old was she? Hee hee hee... 

Apparently even the idea of speaking to his new friend loosens his tounge and for the moment Athelstan becomes his old self.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Continuing to keep a close watch on the room, Cerallos appreciates for the first time someone reffering to his Fae appearance in a good-spirited manner.    "Well, my friend, I am not of Fae blood, that I know of. I do know that my appearance was too much for my parents to handle. However, my appearance has occasionally aided me in my quest for seeking out my master's murderers. As for the gray fella, I am watching him close. One thing's for sure, their conversation is definitely amusing."

_Avoiding any kind of confrontation tonight would be nice, especially with that storm. At least 'til sunrise._


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 25, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar looks up at the approaching masked man and says:

Feel free to join us. Eadon here was just about to tell us about his adventures as a sword-for-hire.


----------



## Pan (Aug 25, 2005)

*Daesaigh at the Wick*

"I shall sir, in hopes that I may hear of your exploits as well."

Daesaigh takes a seat and motions a barmaid to fetch him a pale ale.  He leans forward slightly to show that he is interested in the story to come,  Tossing an occasional, curious, glance to the fae at the mantle. _ I wonder is he what all fae look like_?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

*Gavril*

Something in Eadon's tone draws Gavril from his banter with the fae. "A glass for you as well, tell us this sad tale, for the weather sets the mood for a dark tale."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Eadon accepts the offer of ale with a nod.

"I myself know only part of the tale.  Once Master Sorden took note of my appearance and decided (and rightly so, I should say) that I'm a man who knows the business end of a sword from the other, he approached me to question out my abilities.  After hearing about some of my previous exploits, he was of the opinion that I am the man to protect him for the remainder of his journey and made me an offer of employment.  His family is from a small clan living on the border between Ráth Diamhair and the FásachFiántas.  His son took a place in the army standing against the new Queen, and was killed in a skirmish.  The new queen has offered some small recompense for the families of those killed supporting their previous ruler, and Illé travels to claim the body of his son and his blood price.  He's had some trouble with bandits on his travels, and I'm to protect him for the remainder of his journey."

OOC: I realize it can be confusing trying to pick up on a lot of place names without a map to reference.  Ráth Diamhair is the country in which you all are travelling for your various reasons, and FásachFiántas, loosely translated, is 'Wilderlands.'  Take a look at the OOC Thread for a crude map and key.


----------



## Pan (Aug 26, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

Daesaigh listens to the story but pays close attention to Eadon's body language to see if he acts like he is telling the truth.

OOC:   Die roll for daesaigh

daesaigh
rolls
3d6
, getting
[3,6,1] = (10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

For Deasaigh Only:
[sblock]Eadon doesn't seem to be hiding anything -- he truly comes across as a person with a high opinion of his own abilities, and as far as Deasaigh can determine is telling the truth as he sees it in regards to his employment.[/sblock]

OOC: Check out my OOC post for more on Sense Motive.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"Marten, is it? Tell me of these apple trees. How long have they been like this?"
_This town sure has a lot going on for appearing so sparsely populated...I sympathize with Eadon's employer, that does seem like a cause worth aiding in._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

"The Stills tell me that there have been no blossoms nor fruit on the trees for years.  This part of the country used to be famous for it's apple brandy, but the trees have been barren for decades now.  It's truly odd, because they look healthy, and continue to grow -- they just don't ever bloom or bear fruit!  When I finish my current treatise on the effects of the lunar cycle on the song of nocturnal avians, I may have to come back and investigate this.  Have I told you about my current research . . . ?"

With that, Marten launches into an animated discourse on his current favorite research topic, which he's traveling to the library in Tearmann to collect information on.

Also about this time, Kurdy Deel (the tinker) announces loudly that he's too old to enjoy staying up late anymore, and will be off to his bed as well.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

*Athelstan wonders*

Pushing his drink aside, Athelstan looks closely at his friend with some concern.

_ "Too much for my parents to handle"? What's that about? This is the second time he's mentioned his parents in a downcast light. The first was just up the road apeice. Yet... what could it be? I'll have to ask him about this later._


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

*Athelstan asks*

_ While I'd much rather stick quietly to these shadows, if I don't say something soon the others will begin to grow suspicious. Best to say something now and avoid some kind of "unmasking" later on, if at all possible. And besides... that's peculiar about those trees. A fresh apple sound nice right now..._

Drawing himeslf out of his reverie over fresh fruit, Athelstan addresses Eadon with a question:

 While I hate to double back on the conversation... and while your explanation of your current research thrills my wits to no end... I wonder if I could speak more to you of the trees.

_ Thinking back to his life in the foliage of his old home, Athelstan quickly becomes curious as to these barren trees outside the window and a few yards away. _

 What do you think could've caused this? It's certainly... strange.

_ I wonder if that Fae might have anything to do with this... _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Marten replies: "I'm not sure exactly what might have caused the trees to go barren -- it's not an area I've specialized in.  Disease seems unlikely, as the trees appear to be otherwise healthy."

The old priest chimes in: "It could be a curse of the gods, a punishment for some transgression committed by the townspeople all those years ago.  All anyone knows for sure is that this used to be a prosperous place, attracted traders and travellers from miles around (even from other provinces) for the apples.  And the brandy . . . !  If some enterprising soul were to find a stash of the old Wickshine brandy I'd . . . er . . . some folks would pay a pretty penny for even a small jar!"


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

*Athelstan questions*

That brandy does sound nice... especially on a trecherous night like tonight. About how long ago would you estimate it was before the trees began to stop producing fruit? Has anything... unfortunate... happend around here that would give some reason for a "curse"?


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

*Athelstan creeps himself out*

Listening to the storm outside, accompanied by the spirts ingested thus far, Athelstan starts to wonder what might be lurking outside in the storm. Images of dark, twisted woods or deep cracks in the ground leading to moss-slicked, damp caves of fetid smells and even more horrible sounds fill his mind. He shivers, though in truth he finds himself a little warm in his cloak and will be glad to get rid of it for the evening in his quarters.

_ Caverns yawning like monsterous teeth in the ground... just the perfect place for someone or something to hide you away... until they decide to come back and do who knows what to you. Someone with decidely different morals... someone like that Fae over there. Or something worse... some dark wizard capable of sending bone walkers or ghouls into my room at night to spirit me away for dark experimentations. Or death, outright. Carnage just for the sake of carnage... dished out by some bloodthirsty creature or spirit. A malicous spook... a frightening entity that can freeze a man to the ground with a horrifying gaze. _

Athelstan swallows and decides it's right about now that he should quit with the ale for the evening. Obviously between it, the lightening, and the supernatural sitting across the table from him in the form of a little, gray man... he's starting to get unsettled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Abel Still is walking by as Athelstan asks about the trees.  "It was in my grandfathers time the trees stopped producing.  And I wouldn't pay much attention to the speculations of old Josiah - as far as anyone knows, this was a town as normal as any other.  Pretty much everyone moved out after the trees went barren.  Without the income from the apples and the brandy, folks knew they couldn't make a living.  My family stayed on to run the Inn.  It's at a nice crossroads and we get a lot of travellers through."


----------



## draven14 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"Has anything else been planted in this area to see if they have a similar result?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

"No, once everyone moved out there was no reason to.  The Inn does enough business to provide us with a good life, and keeps us more than busy enough -- Dorothea and I don't have either the time or the inclination to take up another trade at this point in our lives."

About this time, Exter Shury (one of the red headed glass traders) complains that he's feeling a little under the weather, and retires.  His brother looks on worriedly as Exter makes his way up the stairs.  Eadon also heads up to bed.  "My new master will wish to leave early tomorrow, so I'd better get my beauty sleep!"

At this point, all of the PCs are still in the common room, along with Ditmore Shury and Marten L'Gentsia (both now deep in their cups) and Josiah Two-Coins.  Josiah and Ditmore are in a spirited debate regarding which of two obscure ales is the better tasting, and Marten is talking to anyone who'll listen (which at the moment includes a chair and a wall) about his birds and the songs they sing.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril continues to engage in casual conversation with the fae and the mercenary while carefully avoiding gettting sucked into a discussion of birdsongs with Marten. Now pleasantly buzzed from the wine, he moderates his drinking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Marten and Ditmore are eventually carried upstairs by Abel -- they've had way too much to drink.  Josiah is still sitting at his table, conscious but apparantly unaware of the fact that his conversation partner is no longer present.

OOC: At this point, the rest of your characters can converse amongst yourselves to get to know each other better, or go to bed yourselves, or whatever other actions you deem to be in character.


----------



## Pan (Aug 27, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

Given his particular past as a tree farmer daesaigh decides to rise early on the morrow to slip out to the trees.  _With my knowledge of trees I might be able to figure out what is wrong.  __ If not, oh well, but I must admit, I am more than interested in this anomaly myself._

Daesaigh finishes off his ale and bids Eadon and Baer good evening.

The pleasure was mine gentlemen, though I must be getting off to bed.  I have traveled far and long, only to be trapped by this storm (_and those guards on the borders_).  I fear that I would be a better guest if I were to get some sleep, than to bore you with my knowledge of herbology.  For I am a tree farmer and I shall go and have a look at them tomorrow.

He then gets up and makes his way to the room that Mrs. Weeks had designated for him, tossing a nod to Gavril and the little gray man.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril nods to Daesaigh, "pleasant dreams." He decides to stay up a while longer, curious about the Fae.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 27, 2005)

*Athelstan giggles*

Turning to watch the man excuse himself, Athelstan ponders over the mystery of the trees.

_I'm beginning to grow curiouser and curiouser about these trees. Perhaps I'll take a little walk over to one of them and see what I can see. If nothing else, a few samples of the bark, branch, root, and leaf could be taken to an herbalist I know... see what she could make of them... perhaps help these people restore their groves. On the other hand, perhaps some kind of concotion could be made with the right additions. But what would it do? A spell which gives others the inability to reproduce? Hah... how useless that would be. Other than a contraceptive for the unfaithful locals, that is._

Probably due to the excess of wine he's consumed, Athelstan gives himself the giggles over this and covers his mouth discreetly and coughs into his palm... trying to remain cool and collected. Luckily the approaching thunder covers his stiffled laughing and he feels, at least, that no one has noticed.


----------



## Pan (Aug 27, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

As Daesaigh lies awake upon his rented matress thoughts of his recent actions spiral through his head. _ I wonder if the whole of this country are as hospitible as the patrions of this inn?  Was their old king as kind a man as his former legions?  Will this new queen be the answer to their long needed progress toward a better life.  Has my fear of my own reflection condemed me to a life of solitude or is there a chance at a new life here?  _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

OOC: It seems like things are wrapping up for the evening in the common room, so I'll give everyone until after lunch to post the rest of their characters' actions before retiring for the night.  Sometime after lunch today I'll move on with the story.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Cerallos retiring*

Cerallos finishes off the last of his drink and nods to Athelstan, "I'm afraid my bed is calling to me as well, good night all."  
  With that Cerallos heads up stairs,_  I wonder if this bunch is as a talkative and socialable group in the morning as it is at night.[/COLOR_]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*Gavril*

_No women are going to be out on a night like this and if I stay down here much longer I'll have a hangover tomorrow._ Getting the attention of one of the proprieters, "Do you have any tea? or if that is too much trouble some water would be fine." After his final round, Gavril bids the others good night with a bow and goes upstairs to see if Diddious has appropriated all the blankets.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 28, 2005)

Athelstan rises shortly after Gavril makes his exit and nods to those remaining seated.

I think I'll get a little fresh air before bed. Pleasure to meet you all.

He nods and makes his way across the room and out the entryway. Once outside, Athelstan makes a quick survey of his surroundings and, feigning popping his neck, looks up the front of the inn's eddifice to see where the windows are, in case others might be watching him. Causually, Athelstan cuts to the right and away from the building, choosing to circle around to the back of the inn and get a good look at those trees.

_ If I'm to get a chance to look at these trees, it's now or not at all. Otherwise, somebody might come looking for me. The longer I'm gone the sooner suspicion sets in. "Safety first" and all that. Take care of it now so I don't have to fret later on._

Reaching a small grove of the apple-less trees, Athelstan draws a small dagger used primarily for such instances and cuts a few samples of the trees' bark off. After taking a few leaves and a couple of small sprigs of branches, he stores them in one of the inner pockets of his cloak and discreetly makes his way back the way he came as if nothing had happend. Within moments he's back to the inn, where he enters and sees the others still seated.

That should just about do it for me, I think. Good night, all.

Making his way upstairs, Athelstan unhinges his pack from his back and places it next to his rented bedside. He then secures the door with the far chair under its' knob.

_ Well, better than nothing, I suppose. _

Moving next to his window, he makes sure the latch is properly fastened. After this is accomplished, he sets about getting ready for his nightly dose of unconciousness. Taking his cloak and boots off, he continues his undressing until he stands in only his skivvy shorts and his cloak, hood back up. Laughing at his own manner of paranoia, he gazes out his window at the countryside.

_ To think, even in a room by myself... I have to make sure no one sees me how I really am. What a Godless existence this can be at times. _

Though he lays down on his bed and notes to himself how comfortable it is, considering it's far away from home, sleep doesn't come for another hour or more. And when it does, the dreams that play across his minds' eye are full of haunting beauty and tragic frailty.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

About 4 hours after sundown, Dorothea enters the common room and informs everyone it's time to close the common areas for the evening and ushers everyone up to bed.  She's got to do a little extra talking to get Josiah upstairs, but eventually even he relents and calls it a night.

The beds are very comfortable -- soft down filled ticking on a sturdy wooden frame, and free of vermin (as far as any of you can tell).  Falling asleep presents no difficulty after the stressful day, the good company, and the fine food and drink.

Everyone needs to make a PER roll.  Your character's PERception score is to the right of his INTelligence score toward the top of the first page of the character sheet.  Everyone except Béar and Scáth need to include a minus 6 modifier in the roll, Scáth's is at minus 3.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 28, 2005)

*Scath*

Scath will contine converstions with Gavril seeming to be annoyed with Gavril's flambouancy but actually entertained and enjoying the conversation tremendously.

OCC, Mike

If perception is 13, how do I roll for that and is the minus subtracted fromthe score, in this case, it would help, or did you mean it as a penalty, a +3?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

OOC: Sorry -- Pretty much any time except for damage rolls, I'll need ya'll to roll 3d6 and paste the result of the individual dice rolls and the total.  I'll make adjustments to the target number.  In the case of the above mentioned perception rolls, for example, the target number will be your PER roll number or less, modified by the number mentioned in the previous post (-6, -3, or 0) on 3d6.  In most cases, you'll not know many of the modifiers.  So (to make a short post long) just roll 3d6 and let me know what the rolls were, I'll take care of the rest.

The post should look something like this:  Mowgli rolls 3d6, getting [6,2,4] = (12) [Color added only for emphasis - don't feel like you have to color your dice roll posts]

For damage rolls, the numer of dice you'll roll will differ, but otherwise just do the same thing -- post the results of the individual dice and the total.

Also, MIke -- did you intend to have Scath continue conversing with Gavril after Dorothea is trying to get everyone up to bed, or was that to fill in the time between your last post and the current time?


----------



## draven14 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,1] = (7)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 28, 2005)

*Scath*

per roll (1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)

Scath will continue in conversation with Gavril unless someone else were to join in.  He has no other plans to take care of before bed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,5] = (13)


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 29, 2005)

*Béar*

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [1,3,3] = (7)

OOC: YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

OOC: Since most of you post after I go to bed, I'm going to go ahead and take the liberty of rolling for Athelstan and Deasaigh so I can post results.  That way all of you who wish can post your actions tonight before you go to bed.  Matt and Chris, if either of you would rather I not do this in the future, let me know.  I'll never do it for combat rolls unless you specifically ask me to play your characters because you will be out of touch for a while, but for minor matters it will sometimes speed things along.

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,4,4] = (10)

Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [4,3,1] = (8)

Due to Béar's inability to sleep soundly (OOC: Lightsleep Talent), he is awakened sometime before dawn (he's unable to determine the exact hour, but it's still very dark) by a bittersweet, smoky smell.  It is most definitely NOT the smell of a burning inn.  It seems to permeate his room and if he wishes to venture into the hallway he'll find the entire floor is filled with the smell.

Bedding down in the Garret, where the smell is even stronger, means that Scath is also awakened by the smell, though he sleeps more soundly than Béar.

None of the other PCs are awakened by the smell -- you sleep on, oblivious.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 29, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will will dress in his pants, trousers, and boots.  Carrying his Mace (because he is accustomed to being not being without it) he will venture throughout the Inn following the smell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

The storm rages on outside, the garish illumination from the lightening outside Béar's window alternating with slightly longer periods of pitchy black.  The hallway is dimly lit by a few slow burning candles, but has no windows.  Though he investigates carefully, the smell is thick enough on the first floor that it is impossible to determine exactly where it originates.  The smell is noticeably less intense on the ground floor, and fades to non-existence as Béar ventures away from the stairway in any direction.

Scath will find that while the smell is stronger in the garret, he also is unable to determine the origin.  The garret is a large open area with a few curtains set up to give the children some privacy (they sleep up here as well) and Scath's ability to move with stealth is more than a match for the sensibilities of the exhausted youngsters.  He is able to investigate every inch of the garret and to determine that the smell is not coming from anywhere there.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2005)

*Scath*

Take a look outside, when the lightning strikes and illuminates the area.  Is there anything going onoutside which may be the source of the smell?  Also open a window, if I can find one and see if the smell is more or less.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

You can't see anything outside that seems out of the ordinary.  The closest window you'll be able to use without going into someone's room will be on the ground floor in the common room.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 29, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar looks and smells around for a while, but cannot find the source of the smell. So he goes back to his room and tries to get more rest.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2005)

*Scath*

Sacth will get up an wander the rooms, not occupied by other players, and then go to the common room and open the window.


----------



## Pan (Aug 29, 2005)

*Daesaigh at night*

He sleeps with the peace of a bear in winter.  

OOC:  Tee Hee!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

Somehow, Scath and Béar manage to miss each other in their wanderings.  Béar returns to bed, and Scáth goes downstairs and opens a window.  Though its force is somewhat abated, the storm still rages outside and when the window is opened a rush of bracingly fresh and moisture laden air caresses Scáth's face and ruffles his wings.  There is no hint of the bittersweet smell from upstairs on the outside breeze.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 30, 2005)

*Athelstan's R.E.M.*

Athelstan dreams of fish. Fantastically colorful fish swimming and diving and looping through beds of kelp and out amongst other lovely fish. Green-blue waters with clear, clean beds of sand and rock and coral below on the ocean bed. Athelstan dreams of fish all night and though he moves several times in his sleep, never does the dream escape his minds' eye or in any way become clouded or discombobulated with forces, be they subconcious or outside in the physical world. Athelstan dreams of fish all night long.

 ...zzz... mmfsh, ferghil... mmfra.... zzz... zzz...


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2005)

*Scath*

_I will enjoy the storm for a while, if having the window open does not seem to bother anyone else.  Maybe close the window except for a slit and fall asleep on the sill, providing it is big enough._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*A Dark and Stormy Night*

There's no one else in the common room to be bothered.  The windows are made quite large, to admit as much breeze in the hot, sultry weather as possible.  It's very pleasant down here tonight, with the storm finally slacking off to a gentle rain.  The sill is well covered by the eaves of the inn, so it stays dry and Scáth soon finds himself lulled into a deep, restful sleep by the sound of the rain falling just outside the window . . .


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 30, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will crack his window for better circulation and in hopes that this odiferous odor might escape.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 30, 2005)

An odd thought in his dream...

_ I think if I were able to see all the beautiful things in the ocean and feel such uninhibited freedom of movement, I'd probably fall in love with a rock. Do fish fall in love? It would seem such a shame to live in such utter beauty and never be able to act on those feelings... to never feel them in your heart._

OOC: I'd like to roll for the ability to remember this dream, if there's such a thing. Hee hee. If there isn't, I won't sweat it. I'm just experimenting with how creative I can get until the "morning" comes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> There's no one else in the common room to be bothered.  The windows are made quite large, to admit as much breeze in the hot, sultry weather as possible.  It's very pleasant down here tonight, with the storm finally slacking off to a gentle rain.  The sill is well covered by the eaves of the inn, so it stays dry and Scáth soon finds himself lulled into a deep, restful sleep by the sound of the rain falling just outside the window . . .




. . . and is awakened in the wee hours of the morning by an ear piercing scream.  Scáth bolts off the window sill to see Dorothea Still at the foot of the stairs, brandishing a stick of wood from the woodpile at her three children, who are moving menacingly down the stairs towards her.  The children have been horribly transformed, their once clear skin now a pale green color and covered with sores, their nails grown long and twisted from the ends of their fingers.

The other characters need to make a PER roll to determine if Dorothea's screams awaken them.

Please see my last OOC post for a brief rundown of the way time/initiative works in combat in the HERO system.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

Mattress said:
			
		

> An odd thought in his dream...
> 
> _ I think if I were able to see all the beautiful things in the ocean and feel such uninhibited freedom of movement, I'd probably fall in love with a rock. Do fish fall in love? It would seem such a shame to live in such utter beauty and never be able to act on those feelings... to never feel them in your heart._
> 
> OOC: I'd like to roll for the ability to remember this dream, if there's such a thing. Hee hee. If there isn't, I won't sweat it. I'm just experimenting with how creative I can get until the "morning" comes.




Make an EGO roll to remember this dream


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [6,6,2] = (14)

Any chance Diddious woke up and roused Gavril?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Diddious' snores are probably what drowned out Dorothea's screaming


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril dreams of beautiful women feeding him fish and chips by the sea where waves are crashing noisily on the rocks. He wears a black silk pirate outfit with a fabulous hat, gold chain, hoop earing, eye patch and a colorful parrot on his shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Don't worry, Gavril -- you'll be awakened soon enough


----------



## Mattress (Aug 30, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=142020


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2005)

*Scath*

Are there any logs left in the fireplace that may be short enough for Scath to carry?  Looking for one end smoldering and the other still handelable.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

The fire is almost completely burned to ash -- apparantly Dorothea was on her way to build it back for the days business.  She was bringing wood in, and dropped her armload when she first saw the children/creatures.  Scáth could pick up an appropriately sized stick from the ones she dropped.

OOC: I'll need to wait and see who else wakes up the first turn, and what their actions will be before we proceed.

Matt -- rather than copy the link to the roll to your post, could you copy the results of the roll itself?  I can, of course, use the link to find it.  It's just a little more convenient for me to have the results right in front of me.  Also, was that your EGO roll to remember your dream, or was it your PER roll to be awakened by Dorothea's scream?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*Dice Roll Posting*

OOC: Since pretty much everything in HERO is determined by a 3d6 roll (damage being the regular exception) it's gonna get pretty confusing trying to keep up with which roll is for what.  If ya'll will post a note as to what the roll is for with each dice roll, that will help:

For example: Mowgli rolls 3d6, getting [5,1,3] = (9) To Hit

There will be a lot of rolling for each attack, but I think each attack can be resolved in one post.  I'll put directions in the OOC thread later today or this evening.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 30, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The other characters need to make a PER roll to determine if Dorothea's screams awaken them.




Béar Éagrolls 3d6, getting [5,4,5] = (14) to PER


----------



## draven14 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,2,5] = (9) to PER


----------



## Mattress (Aug 30, 2005)

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,2,6] = (13) to PER

OOC: The roll before this was for my dream rememberance.


----------



## Pan (Aug 30, 2005)

*Daesaigh at the Wick*

Die roll for Daesaigh

Daesaigh
rolls
3d6
, getting
[5,4,5] = (14)

to wake up


OOC:dammit!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

Cerallos and Athelstan are jolted out of sleep by a blood curdling shriek.  However, in that moment of disorientation that comes immediately after sudden awakening, neither is able to determine from whence the scream came.  Before they can gather their wits, they hear Eadon's voice from down the hall as someone (likely Eadon himself) bangs on a door: "Master Sorden, are you all right?  Let me in!"

"I'm fine, but someone's in trouble.  I heard a scream and sounds of combat.  You must protect me from whatever threatens the inn!"

About 4 seconds later, you hear footsteps pounding down the hall and the voice of Kurdy Deel: "BANDITS!  BANDITS ATTACKING THE INN!"  His yelling is loud enough to wake the rest of the PC's.

Scath spends segment 12 looking for a stick to use as a weapon.  Cerallos and Athelstan may post their segment 12 actions, and then we'll go to Segment 1 of the first full turn of combat -- everyone may act on their normal phases from that point on.

For Cerallos Only:
[sblock]It is late enough that Cerallos' REC score is at Zero, so it is likely that the STUN and END he has now are all he'll get for the duration of the fight -- he'll need to conserve his energy.

Also, I'm still troubled by the whole thing about you being disappointed that all this is not my stuff, so I wanted to clarify that the setting and characters are not mine, but the way it's presented, the descriptions and dialogue are (almost) all me.  How's that for a desperate effort to restore your faith in my abilities?  [/sblock]

Check the OOC after while for my post on the rolls I'll need from each character for each combat action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*A Map of the Wickshine's Last Inn*

Here's a map of the Wick.  Illé Sorden is in Room A, Eadon is in Room B, Josiah and Kurdy are in Room C, and the Shury Brothers and Marten are in Room D.  The PC's are each in one of the remaining rooms, with Diddius residing with Gavril and Scath sleeping in the Garret.


----------



## Pan (Aug 31, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

Daesaigh awakens to the voice in the hall.  He grabs his sticks and whispers the enchanted words to convert them into a magnificent bow.  After wrapping his scarf around the lower half of his face he straps on his quiver and bolts for the door making a straight line for the main floor area, assuming that whatever is making the Wick owner screem must be the villians at hand.  When he reaches the stair where he can get a look at the lobby he stops to survey the scene, trying to keep as much cover as he can.  

Die roll for Daesaigh

Daesaigh
rolls
3d6
, getting
[3,4,3] = (10)

perception roll at the Wick

OOC: Yeah, I finally got a roll (and I think it is wheat)!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: OK, we're officially into combat (or will be as soon as Jeremy posts for Cerallos).  All the PCs are, at this point, still in their rooms.  Cerallos and Athelstan are already awake and out of bed -- they will need to decide to what extent they wish to dress before going to see what's up.  That will happen in Phase 12 of the first Turn.  The rest of you will have to use your first Phase to get dressed and move within striking distance of the combat (possibly more than a phase, depending on the congestion on the stairs).

Feel free to post your actions whenever you wish (as long as you don't want to wait to see what characters acting before you do for their actions) and I'll put them in order in a descriptive post.  It would help me keep track if you did not post actions for your next phase before the current one is over, after the combat starts in earnest (let me finish Phase Three before those of you who act in Phase Four post).

(When Deasaigh arrives at the top of the stairs, Scath and Athelstan (and probably Cerallos) will already be engaged in combat because they awakened early -- Scath is already there, the other two will use Phase 12 to get close to the action, then use Phase 3 (their first phases) to move in and strike a blow.  The others will follow Deasaigh).

I took the liberty of rolling 1d6 for each of you who have identical DEX scores, and the order of actions is as follows:

Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 3 (in that order);
Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, and Gavril in Phase 4 (in that order);
Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 6;
Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, and Gavril in Phase 8;
Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 9;
Scáth, Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, Gavril, and Athelstan in Phase 12

The NPCs/Villains will all go after the party in this combat -- their highest DEX is equal to the lowest amongst the party, and they lost the die roll.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 31, 2005)

*Athelstan puts his pants on one leg at a time*

Awakened by the horrible shriek, Athelstan's first reaction is that someone has walked in on him sleeping and seen his skin.

 Don't look at me!? Huh? What?

It's at this time that someone begins yelling about bandits being downstairs.

Can't a guy get a little shut eye around here?

Cranky enough to be awake, yet groggy enough to stumble a smidge, Athelstan jumps out of bed and begins clumsily putting his pants on. The momentum of his jump keeps him a little off balance and he falls down while trying to get his pants on.

 Ow! Hey, now... hold 'er steady, there pard.

Having no idea that he's talking to himself, he gets back up quickly and begins trying to put his pants on again. He begins to awaken during this act and completes his task. Pulling his cloak around him tighter, he pushes the chair he placed in front of the door out of the way and throws it open, beginning to take off for the source of the noises. He swivels on his heel and dashes back into his room immedietly.

Rummaging through the clothes he shed hours previous for bed, he mumbles to himself.

Hey, where's my...

_... flail!_

Finding this, he bounds up from his bedside and out of the room, rushing down the hallway to the stairs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

Well Done!


----------



## Mattress (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: Who's that in reference to?

Did I do something right?


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 31, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will sit up and slip on his boots. He never bothered to take off his clothes when he retired for the second time. Grabbing the Mace propped beside the bed, he will hurriedly make his way to the comotion.

for the GM ONLY!!!
[sblock] I just wanted you to feel important  [/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Cerallos is up!*

Immediatley following the scream, Cerallos is up out of bed with both short swords drawn and in a defensive stance in one swift movement. After a couple seconds of realizing that he's awake and indeed alone he sheaths(sp) his swords, and straps his boots on. Having gotten pretty used to being suddenly awakened in the middle of the night, Cerallos equips his weapons quickly and precisely. He grabs his javelin and peaks down the hall and sees Athelstan at the top of the stairs. Cerallos guickly but quietly makes his way down the hall to Athelstan.   "Where did that scream come from?" And did I dream this or did that Kurdy yell that bandits are attacking this place?"
    Cerallos nods to Athelstan and asks, "Are you alright?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Cerallos and Athelstan are at the top of the stairs.  From there, they can see Dorothea being attacked by the children/monsters, and little Scath moving menacingly towards the fray, stick in hand.

And that will do it for Phase 12 -- now starting the first full round of combat with Phase 3 (Scath and Athelstan).  Bear's and Deasaigh's posted actions will come in Phase 4, during which they and all the other PC's can get up/sort of dressed/to the top of the stairs.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 31, 2005)

*Athelstan wants a huggy-wuggy*

Athelstan hears Cerallos' inquiries well enough above the hoopla downstairs, but decends the steps hastily rather than answering. He realizes in the heat of the moment that his appearance will probably be brought out into full view, but pushes these regrets aside in favor of helping Dorothea with what she probably thinks is a nightmare come true.

_What's this about? Her kids really are little monsters!_

Witnessing the obviously transformed and outright homley children terrorizing Dorothea, Athelstan rushes forward immiediately and grabs the one that seems to be doing most of the terrorizing. 

Hey, there, little snapper! "No" means "no"!

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,6,4] = (15) to Grab


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 31, 2005)

*Scath*

Scath having no luck finding a burning ember, instead decides to try and distract the pair of zobie-kids.  He will race up the banister and "fly" around their ankles, trying their shoe's laces together if he is able but being ever so careful to stay out of their reaches.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Scáth zooms over to the hideously misshapen children and begins flitting about their faces (they apparantly came straight down from bed -- they're wearing their nightclothes and no shoes).  His annoying antics do indeed attract the attention of one of the abberant adolescents, who turns to slash at him with those grotesque fingernails.

Meanwhile, Athelstan hurtles down the stairs, crashing into the back of another of the teens in an attempt to wrap it up.  The two of them tumble to the floor about 6' (one hex) from the base of the stairs and rise to their feet, both unharmed and ready to mix it up.  (Athelstans attempt to Grab the Ghoulie was unsuccesful).

The remaining beastial bairn (who bears a remarkable resemblance to Jinny Fingle) swipes at Dorothea, knocking her to the ground.  She begins walking crabwise away from the thing that used to be her daughter, crying out, "Don't hurt my babies, please!  Spare them!"

OOC: Phase 4's should now post (Béar and Deasaigh already have).  Though once he joins the battle, Deasaigh will go before Cerallos, Cerallos is in a position this Phase 4 to take action in the fight.  All other Phase 4's will use this phase to get up/haphazardly dressed/into the melee.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Cerallos*

_What in the name of all that's holy? What could have caused this?_
    Cerallos hurries down the stairs and attempts to tackle the one that knocked down Dorothea. Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [3,5,1] = (9) to tackle.
Hoping to pin and restrain this one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Cerallos careens down the stairs after Athelstan, and slams into the creature threatening Mistress Still, wrapping the unfortunate creature in a bear hug.  The poor thing becomes a writhing mass of arms, legs, and teeth, immediately turning and attempting to attack it's subduer with whatever means are available to it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: At this point I'm going to assume that Gavril is also waking up, throwing on some of his clothing, and rushing to the fray.

IC: The three remaining PC's hurry out into the hall.  As they pass the doors at the top of the stairs, they see Eadon standing nervously outside what they assume is his new employer's door.

Deasaigh is the first to arrive at a vantage point on the stairs from whence he can see the fight.  He sees what obviously are the Still's three children -- now horribly transformed into horrible creatures with long, gnarly fingernails, protruding jaws and teeth, and lanky hair -- attacking Mistress Still, Scáth, and Athelstan.  Scáth is zooming about (_Wait, he can fly?  Well of course he can fly!  Can't they all?_) taunting one of the unfortunates, Cerallos has another in a desperate clench (though he definitely looks to have his hands full), and Athelstan is squaring off with the third.

He stops at the bend in the stairs and unlimbers the biggest bow any of the other PC's have ever seen.  Something about it makes them stop for a short glance, even in the middle of the fight (only those on the stairs can see the bow -- those already engaged don't even see the others coming down yet).  The bow has something of an unearthly quality to it, though it's impossible to identify exactly what it is that draws the attention.

Gavril and Béar rush by Deasaigh and down the stairs, where they engage the monsters.

OOC: If any of my assumptions about your actions are incorrect, feel free to correct them!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

The monster held by Cerallos turns in his grasp, trying to latch onto his face and gnaw it off.  He narrowly misses catching one of Cerallos' delicate, pointed ears in his maw.

Athelstan's opponent lashes out with a clawed hand and slashes him on the left shoulder.  (Athelstan takes 6 STUN  damage and 2 BODY  damage, after his defenses are applied -- 9 STUN less his 3 PD total, and 3 BODY less his 1 Resistant PD).

The poor creature being tormented by Scáth tries in vain to bring the little man down, but is unable to connect with the quickling.

Cerallos uses 3 END (in Phase 4), Athelstan uses 2 END, and Scáth uses 1 END (both in Phase 3).

OOC: That should bring us to Phase 6, unless those acting in Phase 4 for whom I made assumptions wish to do something different.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2005)

*Skath*

Scath will continue distracting the undead looking creature in hopes that it will allow someone else to wrap him up.  He will yell, "Wrap them up in a blanket so that you may gain control of them and not get yourselves hurt."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

*Gavril*

Stuggling up out of sleep Gavril rubs his eyes and sits up. _Did someone shout 'bandits'?_ Diddious, wake up man, ready your crossbow. Gavril tosses on a silk dressing gown and his sword belt. Get my armor and boots ready, I'm going to see what is happening. His feet bare, Gavril limps to the top of the stairs to decern what is happening. He appears at the head of the stairs sword in hand wearing a fine silk robe in a deep red with golden scrollwork. His hair is carefully wrapped in a cloth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

If Gavril descends to the turn in the stairs, he is able to observe the struggle going on on the main floor (see previous posts).

OOC: Scott:  It will take Gavril a full Phase to don the largest, most convenient piece of his armor of whichever type he has handy (probably the torso piece).  To don a full set of any type of armor up to chain takes a full four phases and can be done alone.  Anything heavier than chain takes longer and requires assistance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: Matt is working until 11:00.  He told me what he wants Athelstan to do, and asked me to roll for him.  I'll do so, and post his actions.  After Mike posts Scath's actions, we'll be ready for Phase 8.

Athelstan winces from the stinging blow the creature formerly known as Aved Kidly delivered to his shoulder.  Looking reluctant, he draws his flail and swings at the monster.  To any experienced observer, it is apparant that he is attempting not to do too much damage to his opponent.

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,2,6] = (13) To Hit, and 

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,4] = (14) Hit Location.

The light weapon whistles just in front of Aved's thighs as the creature jumps back to avoid the blow. (Athelstan uses 2 more END points.)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2005)

*Scath*

I did post


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: So you did -- my mistake!  We're now up to Phase 8.  Cerallos is in a position to squeeze, throw, or otherwise attack his grappled opponent.  Deasaigh is in position to attack with is bow or to move into melee and attack.  Béar may move into melee and attack this phase, and Gavril may either follow suit or return to his room to clothe himself more fully before returning to the fray.  Your opponents will act this Phase as well, but they act after the PC's.

Scáth uses 1 END this Phase (6) to continue flying, for a total of 2.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Gavril needs to make a KS: Domhani Legends check (roll 3d6 as usual, you need to beat your skill roll target number (probably 12- or 13-).  The more you beat it by, the more your going to know.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril ponders the situation below him stunned by the strange scene.

OOC: Knowledge Roll (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=1) I'll see what Gavril knows before deciding his action.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2005)

*Scath*

headed to the beach for the weekend, Mike, please take care of Scath.  Thanks.


----------



## Pan (Sep 2, 2005)

*Daesaigh with bow*

Upon the suggestion of the goul's mother Daesaigh takes aim at the most open to shoot.  Knowing that it is a difficult shot, but willing to take the risk he aims for the monsters feet, hoping to at least slow the gruesom figure, or confine him to a single place.

 Die roll for Daesaigh

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [6,1,3] = (10) to hit

 Die roll for Daesaigh

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,5] = (11) Damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Something puzzles Gavril about these creatures.  They fit every description of Ghouls he's ever read, but his reading also indicates that Ghouls are undead that usually take days to rise from their graves for the first time, and are created from the victims of other Ghouls.  These are obviously the children the PCs met at the Wick only last night (or they used to be, anyway).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*Change in Plans*

We're not leaving for the lake until the morning, so I'll be able to post more tonight as well (if any more of the party post their actions, that is).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

In his efforts not to endanger any of the other guests (and possibly jeapordize his chances of finding a group of people with whom he 'fits in') Deasaigh chooses to err on the side of caution.  His shot at the creature's feet goes wide, skipping harmlessly off the flagstone floor of the Wick and into the fireplace.

Now waiting for Béar and Cerallos to post their actions and for Gavril to decide how to proceed, and then it will be the critter's turn.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2005)

*Gavril*

Deciding to forgo his armor, Gavril hops onto the stair rail and slides down. He shoves off the rail to strike one of the hideously transformed children with both feet in an attempt to knock the child down. 

OOC: Acrobatics attempt slide (1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=3) Martial throw attempt (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: Scott -- Looking at the rules and picturing your action, I decided your maneuver would be more of a Move Through than a Martial Throw, so calculated results accordingly.

IC: Gavril rounds the bend in the stairs, hops smoothly up on the bannister and begins to slide down.  It seems for an instant that things might go horribly wrong, but he rights himself, hurtles off the bannister and flies throught the air, planting both of his feet in Usta's (the Ghoul Scath has been distracting) chest with a resounding thud.  He rides her to the ground and ends up standing with a foot on each side of her thin torso.  She seems somewhat the worse for wear, but still has a lot of fight left in her.

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,1,6] = (10) Hit Location
Gavril rolls 4d6, getting [6,1,1,2] = (10) Damage (That's 3 BODY and 10 STUN before defenses are applied)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2005)

*Gavril*

Almost before he stops moving, Gavril draws his well worn sabre and a dirk with a basket hilt. He weaves the dirk before him as defense and slams the pummel of the sword down at Usta before him. 

OOC: Non-leathal attack (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=6) with the sword, and holding the dirk for a block (1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=1) as needed. I'm not sure how to figure these, but there are the rolls. I'm guessing that's a miss.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 3, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Leaping down the stairs, Béar will attack the ghoul that has his attention on Athelstan. From behind, Béar will grab the small creature by the scruff of the neck with his right hand, right knee square in the back of the creature and force it to the ground. 

OOC: It should be face down, my right hand on its neck and my right knee between its shoulder blades.  My left hand still holds the Mace in the event something goes wrong.

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,1] = (11) to hit. 

The creature is subdued under my knee.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Almost before he stops moving, Gavril draws his well worn sabre and a dirk with a basket hilt. He weaves the dirk before him as defense and slams the pummel of the sword down at Usta before him.
> 
> OOC: Non-leathal attack (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=6) with the sword, and holding the dirk for a block (1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=1) as needed. I'm not sure how to figure these, but there are the rolls. I'm guessing that's a miss.




OOC: I'll need to use this as your next action (the slide down the bannister was your action for Phase 8), and will apply it on Phase 12.  If the actions of the others would cause you to change your mind, I will of course allow you to modify your actions.  Also, almost every dice roll is figured by the total (if you get less than the target number, you succeed, and the more you make the dice roll by, the better your success).  Damage is figured using both the total on the dice and the individual rolls.  I just figured it would be easier to stay in the habit of posting all the rolls by both total and individual roll.

I need Béar to roll 3d6 to hold on to the critter, and am still waiting for Cerallos' post (per our discussion, I think he's going to squeeze his opponent).  Jeremy, I'll just need you to roll 3d6 to determine the damage.

END Cost: Deasaigh (4), Béar (4 - assuming he uses his full STR to hold on), Cerallos (3 - assuming he uses his full STR to squeeze), Gavril (4)

Once that's done I'll determine the actions for the critters and NPC's who are acting, then it will be on to Phase 9.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 5, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I need Béar to roll 3d6 to hold on to the critter.




Béar Éagrolls 3d6, getting [6,4,4] = (14) to hold on to the critter, (using his full strength)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Béar just barely manages to hold on to the surprisingly strong creature.  He's tossed about wildly by it's furious efforts to shake him off and rise, but for now he's got it pinned.

Cerallos continues to roll around the floor, maintaining his bear hug on the poor child trying to bite his face off.  He's squeezing with both arms and legs (still waiting for a damage roll).

With Gavril standing armed over the third ghoul (he, at least, knows what he's up against), Scáth flutters off to pull a nice, straight stick from the woodpile.  _Better armed than not, even if my purpose is to distract!  It's not quite as good as my quarterstaff, but I'm not about to go back to the garret and get that.  Gods, I'm ready for a decent meal!  All this fear and panic are leaving me a sour stomach!_


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2005)

*Skath*

Skath will stand by the woodpile, raising the stick in his hand and charge to Cerallos' child to knock some sense into the rugrat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: As I've not heard otherwise from Jeremy (I can't get him by phone, either), I'll go ahead and roll for his squeeze attack on Jinny Fingle so we can move ahead with the creatures attacks (Phase 8) and Scáth's and Athelstan's actions for Phase 9.

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [6,3,3] = (12).
The Ghoul takes 3 Stun and 0 Body, after defenses are applied.

Aved is firmly pinned beneath Béar's crushing weight.  He tries to struggle free to no avail.

Jinny tries again to bite Cerallos' face: Cerallos takes 1 BODY and 7 STUN
Jinny rolls 3d6, getting [4,2,2] = (8) to Hit
Jinny rolls 1d3, getting [3] = (3) Damage

Usta attempts to rake the most accessible area of Gavril's body with her (now) long, chipped, grimy nails:  She misses badly (and a good thing, too -- those nails could have put a serious crimp in Gavril's love life!)
Usta rolls 3d6, getting [4,4,6] = (14)

OOC: Scáth needs to roll 3d6 twice (first To Hit and second for Hit Location) and 2d6 for damage.  If he wishes to use any Combat or Maneuvers to increase chances to Hit, to Defend himself, or Damage, just post that right along with the rolls.  (I recommend a Haymaker to increase damage -- the penalty to your defenses probably won't hurt him much).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Here's the current situation:

Usta is on the ground, Gavril standing over her and preparing to attack her with his sword hilt.  Still very much 'in the fight.'

Jinny is on the ground grappling with Cerallos, Scáth rushing over to conk her on the head (he hopes).  Also still in the fight.

Aved is pinned on his stomach beneath Béar, Athelstan standing by with his Flail.  He's effectively out of the fight, unless by some miracle he manages to free enough of himself to get in a blow or two.

Deasaigh is on the stairs, looking to get in a shot wherever a target presents itself.

Dorothea Still is cowering by the fireplace, Kurdy Deel is standing in mute horror at the bend in the stairs (where he's been since he first laid eyes on the 'bandits').  None of the other inhabitants or guests of the Wick are to be seen (though Eadon Marsh is presumably still standing guard outside Master Sorden's door).

It's been about 10 seconds since Dorothea's scream first wakened Scáth and Cerallos.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2005)

*Skath*

Skath would like to hit with the stick and do it while running full force at the ghoul.  Hopefully this will add some damage.

to hit (1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=5)

hit location (1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=6)

damage (1d6=5, 1d6=5)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Mike, take a look at the OOC thread -- I just posted some options there.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2005)

*Skath*

OCC - Thanks, Mikey.  I guess the best option is the haymaker as this way, there is a chance I will take no damage.

haymaker damage (1d6=2, 1d6=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

The diminutive gray man swoops in toward the tangled mass that is Cerallos and Jinny.  He pulls up short, winds up his stick for a power shot, and swings away.  There's a satisfying 'thunk' as his makeshift quarterstaff connects solidly with Jinny's right thigh.  She wails in pain and renews her efforts to break free from her captor.

Jinny takes 6 STUN and 1 BODY from the tremendous blow (18 STUN and 5 BODY before defenses were applied).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2005)

*Scath*

OCC - are you making fun of my "tremendous blow"?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2005)

I would never . . .  

Ironically enough, it is the most damage anyone's done to the critters thus far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: Now waiting for Matt to post Athelstan's action for Phase 9, then everyone acts in Phase 12.

Scáth used 3 END that Phase (one for Flying, 2 for swinging).


----------



## draven14 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos decides to take more preventive actions against this ghoul so he tries to stand up holding the ghoul's arm and the back of its neck. He then tries to drive a swift knee to the creatures' midsection hoping to put it on the floor to be able to pin it better.
Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,5] = (12)

OOC: Sorry, I've been out of commission for a bit. Inlaws were in town, I apologize.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 6, 2005)

*Athelstan doesn't play fairly*

After seeing the first gruesome pinned 'neath the frame of the giant, Athelstan decides to take advantage of this situation and tries to konk the writhing pinned to the ground on its' head and put it out cold.

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [3,5,4] = (12) to hit

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,1] = (6) for hit location

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [3,2,6] = (11) for damage.

OOC: I think I did this right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Athelstan's flail spins lightly in his capable grasp.  Suddenly, it deviates from it's perfect circular whirling just long enough to smack meatily into the shoulder of the ghoul pinned by Béar (the H.L. roll indicated the hands, but due to the ghoul's/Béar's position the shoulder made more sense).  Athelstan used 2 END that Phase.

Athelstan does 3 STUN after defenses (11 STUN and 4 BODY before defenses).

OOC:

Now ready to begin Phase 12.  Order is S, D, C, B, G, A.  Feel free to post whenever you wish -- I'll put them in proper order this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC: I assume Gavril missed. Just in case

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,4] = (14) for hit location

He would push damge 

Gavrilrolls 2d6, getting [1,3] = (4)

I guess that would be killing damage, should I have rolled differently for stun or is there some calculation to be made?


----------



## draven14 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Cerallos' concern*

As Cerallos continues to struggle with this creature, he catches glimpses of the other 2 ghouls and gets more and more concerned about their ferocity. _ I know Dorothea asked us not to hurt her "children" but I'm starting to doubt if that's going to be avoidable. I am rather attached to both of my ears, even if they are pointed._

Cerallos further notices though how quickly these other guests responded to help. 
_Whatever we do, we better end this conflict soon!_


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2005)

*Skath*

Skath, being very happy with the noise Jinny made when he thunked her, will take his "stick" and try to fly vertical and then fall and land another blow.

OCC - Mike, will this be another haymaker?  Also in what cases do I lose end?  Is it only for flying?

rolls, just in case...

to hit (1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)

location (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=1)

damage (1d6=4, 1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=1)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Combat Comments*

See OOC Thread for replies to Gavril's, Skath's, and Cerallos' actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Skath flies straight up to the ceiling, and hangs poised there with his 'quarterstaff' sticking straight down.  It appears he's going to attempt to skewer poor Jinny on the end of it . . .

OOC Spoiler: Scott, Gavril's attack will indeed miss in Phase 12.  Hope my OOC post cleared rather than muddying the waters!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2005)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skath flies straight up to the ceiling, and hangs poised there with his 'quarterstaff' sticking straight down.  It appears he's going to attempt to skewer poor Jinny on the end of it . . .
> 
> OOC Spoiler: Scott, Gavril's attack will indeed miss in Phase 12.  Hope my OOC post cleared rather than muddying the waters!




Mike,

Just for clarification, I do not want to hold my stick vertically, I'd rather hold it horizontally just so no one gets the idea I am trying to kill poor Jinny.  Skath feels badly for the mother and being a fairy creature, his empathy is off the charts right now.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gavril*

After the narrow miss of his family jewels, Gavril has a thought, _always take time to put on the codpiece!_ Cursing under his breath he tries again to hit his opponent. He draws back his sword and puts his weight behind it grunting with the effort of the blow. 


OOC: If I mis-figured the damage please roll for me.

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,6] = (11) to hit

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,6] = (12) hit location

Gavrilrolls 4d6, getting [1,6,2,4] = (13) damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

OOC: Scott - I think we're getting our signals crossed!  I have Gavril acting three times in this first turn of combat:

Phase 4 - Awakes, runs to the stairs, and looks in on the combat to find out what's happening

Phase 8 - Slides down the bannister to knock Usta down

Phase 12 - Attempts to hit her with sword pommel and block with dagger

I know it seems incredibly long, but we're just now resolving Phase 12.  You have good rolls, and I'll be happy to let you hold them until your first action next turn (Phase 4).  You would then do 13 STUN and 4 BODY before she applies her defenses.  I strongly suspect Usta will still be around at that time.


----------



## Pan (Sep 7, 2005)

*Daesaigh*

He takes a moment to focus and aims at a gohul that is not engaged.  He aims and sends a whistleing arrow toward his mark.  Daesaigh
rolls
3d6
, getting
[1,5,5] = (11)

Daesaigh
rolls
3d6
, getting
[6,1,1] = (8)

hit and location 

Daesaigh
rolls
2d6
, getting
[5,3] = (8)

damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

A clothyard arrow tears through the space just vacated by Skath in his drive for the ceiling.  It flashes just in front of Gavril as he contemplates the folly of entering combat without proper protection, and slams solidly into the arm of Usta Fingle.  The creature screams in pain and outrage as she looks about for the source of the attack.

Usta takes 1 BODY and 5 STUN from the arrow in her arm.

Dorothea Still wails as her children are pummeled.

OOC: Sorry, Chris, Deasaigh got a little unlucky on the hit location roll (though he did at least hit her this time).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Cerallos twists wildly in an attempt to wrest himself and Jinny to their feet and get a better grip.  Unfortunately for him, she chooses just that moment to change tactics, and instead of attacking she breaks his hold on her.  Hit attempted knee to the midsection goes wide, and she growls menacingly at him as she prepares to attack.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 7, 2005)

*Béar at the Wick*

Béar will lay his Mace down just to his left side.  He then zeros in on the left side of this creatures face. Cocking his own left arm back to full extension, Béar will attempt a haymaker to hopefully end this scurry before it goes any further.

to hit (3d6=9)

to hold (3d6=16)

to hit location (1d6+3=8)

to damage (3d6=10)

OOC: if any of this is incorrect, I will be happy to redo it or whatever   Also, anybody that knows the ins and outs of invisible castle please respond to my post in the OOC thread. thanks


----------



## Mattress (Sep 7, 2005)

*Athelstan doesn't fix what isn't broken*

Pleased with the results of his last attempt, Athelstan decides to try the same technique again and brings his flail down once more on the writhering manifestation on the dusty floor. More than anything, he realizes he'd much rather be sleeping than fighting some marionette of the macabre in what will surely turn out to be someone else's twisted machinations.

_Why won't you knock out, ya crud! An' hurry up about it! I've got more sweet dreams to get in 'fore the sun comes up! Don't cha know I need my beauty rest?!_

Rrrrr... !

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [6,5,2] = (13) to hit

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,4] = (11) for hit location

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,2,6] = (13) for damage

OOC: I looked at that 3rd page, but I'm just no good at figuring this stuff out on my own. I'll try to get with you sometime this week and have you re-explain that stuff. Sorry! I'd rather not do the same thing over again for my turn, but I know how to do it and it'll keep the game progressing for tomorrow rather than waiting on me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

One hand firmly on the neck of the hapless Aved, Béar pulls back his fist for a mighty blow . . .

Athelstan's flail thuds harmlessly into the floor of the Wick by Aved's head, causing the creature to jerk wildly and leaving a nice chip in the flagstone.

Gavril hammers a blow at the misshapen nose of Usta Fingle, but is disconcerted by the arrow whistling between he and the homely hominid and misses.  She attempts to retaliate, but is unable to connect with the surprisingly lithe man.

Jinny, blissfully unaware of the doom hovering over her head (in the form of a wee little man with a stick), and finally free of the clutches of Cerallos, attacks in a rage.  She strikes out with her long, nasty fingernails, narrowly missing his face.

Aved again tries to break free of Béar's overpowering pin, but is unable, and . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*One Storm Ends . . .*

Skath blurs as he streaks down on Jinny, smashing his stick into her bony chest.  It seems some instinct warns her of his attack just before he strikes, and she twists desperately.  She doesn't quite avoid the blow, but she does manage to minimize the damage done.

Skath does 3 STUN after defenses are applied.

Just on the heels of this blazing strike, Béar's mighty blow lands.  Aved's startled jerk in response to Athelstan's flail throws off his aim somewhat, so instead of the head he strikes Aved in the right arm. The solid blow still does 9 STUN and 3 BODY, and takes a lot of the fight out of poor Aved (he's still going, though).

OOC: 

Bill, look at my last post in the OOC thread for this damage calculation.

That brings us to the Post Segment 12 RECovery phase and then on to the next Turn.

See the OOC thread for current PC Health and Wellness.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gavril*

Realizing that this horriblely deformed creature could hurt him, Gavril increases his efforts, both blades weave in a defensive posture and when the moment is right flash out to try and damage the thing that was a human child. 

OOC: Using defensive strike with both weapons, I added the extra damage class ability to the Dirk, I assume that I can't apply that to both weapons in the same action. Going for normal damage on both.  

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,6,5] = (14) defensive strike Sabre

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,2] = (5) defensive strike Dirk

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,2,6] = (11) hit location Sabre

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,1] = (9) hit location Dirk

Gavril rolls 4d6, getting [6,1,1,1] = (9) Damage Sabre

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,6] = (13) Damage Dirk


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC: Go ahead and post your first actions for the next Turn (especially those who act in Phase 3).


----------



## Mattress (Sep 8, 2005)

*Athelstan reachs back for the thunder*

Not giving himself the opportunity to second guess himself, especially in a ugly situation which could get even worse like this, Athelstan rears back his flail to let fly once again. The ghouls' head is looking away from him, now... trying to scowl back up and gnashing its' teeth up at the man who holds it down.

_This big fella can dole out the destruction, but I wonder how much this thing can take? ... It might not be showing how badly it's hurt... but a square hit from me might smooth the negotiations along. 

Why, I remember that crooked fruit vendor that Talbot had such trouble with... but a little lesson in manners from me taught him not to sell spoiled fruit to the commoners. Sometimes the worn shawl of a beggar can hide the fierce temper when a bushel of squishy plums are concerned._

Shaking off his musings, he brings his flail down again and...

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [4,5,5] = (14) to hit

Athelstan rolls1d6+3, getting [6,3] = (9) to hit location

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,1,4] = (10) to damage


OOC: I think I did this right? Jeez, I hope so... otherwise, I'll fix it. Just call me tomorrow and leave a voicemail for me to call you back so I'll know why the hospital is on my caller id. Gotta dodge Michelle, ya know... !


----------



## draven14 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Cerallos is getting annoyed*

Cerallos was afraid these creatures would not go down easy. He drops down to pick up his javelin and while he does, tries a spinning leg sweep to try to knock her off her feet. Then swiftly raises back up with his javelin firmly grasped in both hands in a defensive posture...
Cerallos rolls 1d6+12, getting [6,12] = (18) hit location
Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [3,1,4] = (8) to hit
Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,1] = (11) for damage


OOC: Let me know if this wasn't right Mike


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC: Once Skáth, Deasaigh, and Béar post, I'll have all the PC's for Phases 3 and 4.  Skáth's post is most important, since he acts first.

Matt and Jeremy, your posts are fine, though before I post the results we should talk about whether or not you want to apply any of the combat maneuvers (decreased chance to hit vs. increased damage).

Scott, give me a call (I'm home this evening) -- we should probably talk about changing your character a bit.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 9, 2005)

*it's all for the kids*

Feeling angry that the creature's arm moved in-between his fist and the left side of its face, Béar reaches back for the magic.  Teeth gritted, his left arm again fully cocks back.  With a growl, his fist comes down...

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,2] = (12) to strength check.

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,3] = (10) to hit. (include my 4 CSLs)

Béar rolls 1d6+3, getting [5,3] = (8) to location.

Béar rolls 8d6, getting [4,2,5,3,5,2,6,3] = (30) to damage


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2005)

*Skath*

sorry,

had to drive to N. Cali for more trout yesterday and just got back.  I'll post later tonight.

FYI I will be leaving for Raleigh, for a fam reunion Sat AM and will not return until Mon night so Mike please act for scath


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2005)

OOC: Got ya covered!  Have fun at the reunion!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

Phase 3:

Skáth zips right by Jinny after delivering the blow to her chest, puts a little distance between and loops around to deliver another 'crushing' blow . . .

Athelstan, meanwhile, manages to _just_ miss Aved's head and to put a chip in the beautiful flagstone floor on the other side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

Phase 4:

Deasaigh waits patiently for an open shot to present itself so that he endangers none of the humans in the room.  As Usta draws back an arm to attempt to disembowel Gavril, he sees his opportunity.  He braces his arm against the corner, takes aim and lets fly -- the 3' arrow flies true, sinking quills deep into the chest of the pint sized monster!  She reels, obviously much impaired by the blow, but (incredibly) continues her assault on Gavril!

The ghoul takes 12 STUN and 2 BODY after defenses are applied.

GM rolls 1d2, getting [2] = (2) to decide which target presents (it was Usta)

Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,3] = (11)

Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,4] = (11)

Deasaigh rolls 2d6+1, getting [3,2,1] = (6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC: 

Per our discussion, Cerallos' attack will be an Offensive Strike, therefore he rolls an additional 3d6 for damage, getting [6,2,6] = (14).

IC:

Phase 4:

Using his javelin as a counterbalance, Cerallos crouches and whirls.  At the fastest point in his spin, a foot lashes out and connects solidly with the ankle of Jinny Fingle.

Jinny takes 5 STUN and 1 BODY.

'Béar reaches back for the magic. Teeth gritted, his left arm again fully cocks back . . .'

Gavril's sabre and dirk weave a sinuous dance of steel, mesmerizing Usta momentarily.  Both lash out suddenly, the dirk connecting with a shoulder for 4 STUN and 1 BODY.

Usta's fascination with the blades dancing before her throws off her aim -- she strikes out at Gavril but is unable to connect.

Infuriated at her inability to cause Cerallos harm, Jinny draws back for a mighty blow . . .

. . . and is whacked on the back of the head by a precisely aimed but very powerful blow from Skáth's 'quarterstaff.'  She takes 15 STUN and 3 BODY, and crumples to the floor unconscious.

Skáth rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,3] = (6) to Hit (targeting the Head)

Skáth rolls 4d6, getting [3,6,6,5] = (20) (Haymaker)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

Segment 5:

Béar's boulder sized fist crashes into the same arm he hit before, doing 6 STUN and 2 BODY.  Aved's right arm will be Impaired for 5 hours due to the harm it has sustained thus far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC: Now ready for Phase 6 (Skáth and Athelstan).  Phase 8's may also post, if your actions don't depend on seeing how Phase 6 actions work out.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Scath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Per our discussion, Cerallos' attack will be an Offensive Strike, therefore he rolls an additional 3d6 for damage, getting [6,2,6] = (14).
> 
> ...




Damn,

I should let you roll for me all the time.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Scath*

If Jinny is down, I will move to another "kid".  Scath will spend a second observing who seems to be doing the most damage to the party and head in that direction.  Next round he would like to hover overhead and then come straight down with the make-shift quarterstaff vertical to konk the big-bad squarly on the head.

OCC - Mike, this is not a haymaker and seems like it might get an extra to hit but less damage.  If I am right overhead and free fall while holding on to the stick, it seems like the hit would be pretty automatic?

Headed to the airport, may have internet at hotel.  I hope.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2005)

*Gavril*

Seeing that the ghoul-child is still trying to viciously attack him, Gavril continues to attack. He protects himself with fancy blade work and again attacks with his sword and defends with the dagger, which moves with amazing speed to foil attacks. 

OOC: Defensive strikes, while calling upon the power of the dagger for defense.

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,5] = (11) Sabre attack

Gavrilrolls 3d6, getting [6,6,1] = (13) Gavrilrolls 3d6 Hit location

Gavril rolls 4d6, getting [6,3,6,6] = (21) Sabre


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC: 

Mike,  see the OOC post from about this time today.

Scott, if I don't hear from you I'll send you an e-mail.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 10, 2005)

*Athelstan has a REPEAT, shuffle, and playlist feature too!*

Muttering a curse, Athelstan tries to figure out how he KEEPS missing. The facts flash by in his head and a thought so absurd comes to mind he HAS to consider it, at least for the time being.

_What if I really am striking true? I've hit the floor to this place TWICE so far. Maybe it's the building that's turned these children into ghouls. Maybe the building ITSELF is the cause of this terror and the only way to fully put a stop to this battle is to destroy the building?_

He frowns and thinks over this.
_
I can't seriously be considering this, can I? It might be kinda plausible, but usually the manifesation of the possession would've shown itself by now. A big, horrible, meaty laugh coming from everywhere and nowhere at once... or some other kind of sign that the whole place is spooked. So far there's been nothing, though. I'll keep up with what I've been doing and wait and see. One thing's for sure, I'm not spending another night in this place. I thought if felt secure and certain. But what's more secure and certain than a haunted tomb?_

Athelstan makes a mental note to always watch the building itself while he's here... lest a pair of drapes sneak up behind him and strangle him.

Reaching back ("Different verse, same chorus", he mumbles to the air around him (( _Is it haunted air?"_, he wonders)) with much bemusement), Athelstan tries again to do some kind of damage to the mean, snot groping for purchase on the floor beneath him.

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,3] = (6) to hit

Athelstan rolls 1d6+3, getting [1,3] = (4)to hit location

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [6,5,4] = (15)to damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC:

Matt,  why don't you call your attack an offensive strike and roll 3 more d6 for damage (normally, I'll make you declare that you are doing a combat or martial maneuver before you do your rolls, but while everyone is still learning I'l be a little 'softer.'

I've got to go to bed now -- I'm trying to get sick -- if you've not posted by tomorrow AM, I'll roll the extra damage and assume Mike couldn't find a terminal to post from, and go ahead and resolve your actions (Athelstan definitely hit this time!)


----------



## Mattress (Sep 11, 2005)

OOC:


Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,5] = (15)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=148263

Here ya go, Mike. Explain to me again why I needed to do this? Because it was a combat attack? Or a combat move? Again, I guess I'll need you to "dumb down" what it is I'm doing so I can learn. This is like taking another foreign language or something. Hee hee.

Hope you can fight off being sick. Let me know if you need any euphamisms for "vomit" to tell the people you talk to in different ways that you were "cooking up a pavement pizza" and all.


-Me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2005)

*Skáth Attempts a Fly By*

Quickly assessing the situation, Skáth determines that Gavril's opponent is the only one that still presents an imminent threat to the guests.  Grasping his quarterstaff firmly by one end, he cocks it back, sets his sights firmly on the back of Usta's head, and takes off.  As he speeds by his target, he unleashes a mighty swing . . . and spins in a complete circle as he fails to connect and the momentum of his quarterstaff carries him around.

Skáth rolls 3d6, getting [4,3,6] = (13)

Skáth rolls 3d6, getting [5,1,3] = (9)

Skáth rolls 3d6, getting [1,3,6] = (10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

With a sickening crunch, Athelstan's flail finally connects, smashing into the head of the hapless Aved Kidly.  The ghoul child's body spasms once, and lays still.

Athelstan connects with an Offensive Strike, hitting the ghoul's head and doing 25 STUN  and 5 BODY.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: I revised my previous post to reflect our email discussion about the 'off-hand' attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC:

Excellent!  Once I get posts from Deasaigh, Cerallos, and Béar I can resolve Segment Four.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 12, 2005)

*Béar commin' at ya*

Béar will grab his Mace and stand up.  Looking around, he will attempt to maneuver behind a creature who is engaged with somebody.  Béar will try to disable the thing with a well placed mace strike to the hip.

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,5] = (11) to hit (nerve strike)

Béar rolls 1d6+12, getting [3,12] = (15) to location

Béar Éagrolls 2d6, getting [3,5] = (8) (to NND ?)

Béar Éagrolls 2d6, getting [1,5] = (6) to damage.

OOC: I have no idea if that is correct. feel free to make it right or tell me what I should have done


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC:

You did indeed 'do it right.'  There is no need to roll a Hit Location for this attack - it's already defined and built into the -1 OCV for the attack.  Also, there's only one damage roll - this attack either works and does only STUN damage, ignoring all the targets defenses, or it doesn't work at all (if the target has the defined defense).

So, taking the first damage roll Béar will do 8 STUN to Usta (the only ghoul left standing, as Jinny is knocked out and Avid is quite obviously dead).  This attack will fall after Deasaigh and Cerallos take their actions.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cerallos*

_Thank the Maker my new little grey friend was near, I'll have to thank him later. Now, who's left.._.

Cerallos observes the room and sees a motionless body in front of Athelstan. He notices that this last ghoul fighting seems like it has seen its last few seconds on this earth with the number that are still standing and decides to save his action as well as preserve some endurance.

So Cerallos holds his javelin in defense, just in case, and positions himself to where all of the bodies and action is in front of him. He looks down at the thing that was attacking him and wonders..._surely this creature is not going to get up again_!

Cerallos glances around the area to see if there is anything that could be used to tie this creature up for precaution.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2005)

*Those Pesky Ghoul Kids!*

OOC:

Christopher hasn't looked in on us in about 3 days -- must've overindulged for his birthday Saturday!  As Béar's action will resolve things nicely, I'll move along without Deasaigh for now, and hope he'll get back with us soon.

IC:

Cerallos takes a step back, brandishing his javelin menacingly, to assess the situation.  Béar steps smoothly around Gavril, and deftly plants the butt end of his mace in the nerve cluster in Usta's left thigh.  She drops to the ground, curled around her pain.  After the action packed 15 seconds (or so), the room is quiet.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Cerallos taking further precautions*

Cerallos surveys the scene, asks Dorothea if she is alright, then looks to Athelstan and says,
[COLOR=Lime[I]]"I'm not taking any chances, I'm going to get my rope and tie these two up and maybe have a better look at them.[/I]"[/COLOR]

With that, Cerallos heads upstairs to his room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tying Up Loose Ends*

Cerallos is greeted by Eadon at the top of the stairs.  "What's going on down there?  I'd love to have been in on it, but Master Sorden has me guarding his door, and I couldn't come down!  Is everything alright?"

Illé Sorden pokes his head out the door as well.  "Is everything alright now?  Am I in any danger?  I was trying to complete my nightly mourning ritual, but I was so distracted by all the noise I couldn't finish!  Is it over?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 13, 2005)

*Ha Ha!*

Waiting for Cerallos to return with the rope, Béar will roll the small creature over onto its belly and then put his foot (and a hefty amount of weight) square onto his back pinning it to the floor.  He will then stand ready with his mace in case the creature is only faking lame.

Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [1,6,4] = (11) to keep it on the floor.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2005)

*Scath*

Scath, a bit nauseous from the swing, will move to a high ground spot and sit and take in the situation.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tying Up Loose Ends*

Also tumbling out of their rooms to greet Cerallos are Abel Still and Exter Shury.  Apparantly, Marten, Ditmore, and Josiah's overindulgence last night caused them to sleep through all the ruckus.

Downstairs, Dorothea rises and staggers to the body of what once was her adopted son Aved.  Seeing the ruin his transformation and subsequent combat made of him, she collapses in tears, gathering the body to her breast.

Kurdy Deel, noticing the relatively dim lighting, begins going 'round the room lighting some torches.

The unconscious ghouls do not move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scath, a bit nauseous from the swing, will move to a high ground spot and sit and take in the situation.




OOC:

Hmmm, motion sickness in a flying creature could be an interesting disadvantage . . .


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*Gavril*

Shouting up the stairs, Gavril says, "I think the danger is past, I suggest we all assemble to see if everyone is okay." Gavril cleans his blades and they slide into their scabbards with a soft hiss of well oiled steel on steel. "I don't suppose there is any chance that was all just a bad dream?" He sighs, "most of what I've read would suggest these children have become ghouls, but normally that only happens after a few days to those killed by other ghouls." He shakes his head, "I don't know what it means, but I suggest we be on the look out for more ghouls." He takes a chair and shifts about trying to find a comfortable position for his leg. _That flying kick from the stair rail is gonna hurt for a while._


----------



## draven14 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Cerallos heads to his room*

"Yes, Master Eadon and Master Sorden, everything seems to be under control now. We were awokened by Kurdy yelling that the inn was being attacked by bandits, so we ran down stairs to find three ghouls that Mrs. Dorothea said were here children. Well we tried not to harm them but they weren't exactly taking it easy on us. Unfortunately, one of them was killed I believe. As for the other two, they seem subdued but I'm not risking anything, so I'm going for my rope to tie them up until we know for sure. Mrs. Dorothea might could use some comfort and it would probably be best if she is taken upstairs. Please Master Sorden, go back to your rituals. I will let you know if there is anything else. Good evening, sirs."

Cerallos explains the situation to Abel and Exter as well. He then gets to his room, grabs his rope, takes a quick drink from his waterskin, and says a prayer for the fallen that his former master taught him. He grabs his quarterstaff as well and heads back downstairs. 

When he gets downstairs, he sees Bear with his mighty foot planted on one of the ghouls. 
"I see you are extra cautious like me, Master Bear. Where is our little grey friend?"  

Cerallos looks to Dorothea and asks, "Mrs. Dorothea, why don't you go on upstairs."  Cerallos, depending on Dorothea heeding his advice, will proceed to gather the two up back to back and securely tie them up. 

"Master Kurdy, thanks for shedding a little light on the matter."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"You may be right, Master Gavril, but if these are "undead" maybe we should tie all 3 of them up to be sure. With the fight they put up I can't imagine the anger they might have have if they wake up and see us all carrying on. Perhaps when Mrs. Dorothea has calmed a bit, me might ask about the events leading up to this. For example, when was the last time she saw her children and what were they doing? I certainly prefer not to run into anymore like this, at least not 'til well after sunrise."

Cerallos puts his rope down close to one of the ghouls and looks about at the others. _I hope everyone doesn't think I'm too paranoid. _  
Cerallos spots the little grey fella and approaches, "I don't know your name, sir, I am Cerallos, but I wanted to thank you with your help and timing with that one. I was afraid I was going to lose an ear, if not both."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

For Skáth only:

[sblock]Two things:

First: We've been jockying back and forth with the spelling of your name.  The Gaelic for Shadow is Scáth, but I like the k better than the c -- I think it looks cooler.  The same with the accent mark on the 'a' -- it's a little more trouble to copy/paste every time, but I like the way it looks.  Of course, we're not truly using Gaelic - just taking the basics so names and words have a similar sound, so we're free to spell however we like.  It's your character, so you can spell his name however you wish, and I'll follow your lead.

Second: Something's about to happen in the game, and I just wanted to remind you that Skáth knows TWO queens - one he likes and one he's afraid of.  You'll see the significance soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

Abel rushes forth to mourn with and comfort Dorothea.  He hurries her off to their apartments behind the kitchen (my bad for putting him upstairs earlier - their room is on the ground floor).

Having received Cerallos' blessing, Illé Sorden beckons Eadon: "Attend me in my rooms, if you please, so I can be certain my mourning is not interrupted again!"

Soon after the ghouls are bound, they awaken and immediately begin struggling frantically with their bonds.  They're plainly furious at their predicament, hissing and spitting ferociously.

The other guests are awakened soon enough, and (with the exception of Masters Sorden and Marsh) are gathered in the common room.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 14, 2005)

*being cautious*

Being fully awake and a little put out, Béar will head to his room and grab the rest of his gear, assemble his leather armor, and come back down stairs to make sure the situation hasn't changed (the ghouls aren't loose or anything like that). Satisfied, at the moment, with the fact that they are just squirming about, he turns to Athelstan:

My punches were not doing much to neutralize the runt, but you handled yourself nicely. Oh, is that your weapon of choice?  --pointing to the flail--  Might I take a look at it?   

Béar will hold his hand out in anticipation of receiving the weapon.

for Athelstan:
[sblock] Matt, you don't have to let me hold your flail. I'm not going to try to kill you or anything, but if your character would not do it, then go with it.  Just getting into the roll playing, so no worries  [/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Can ghouls talk? If so Cerallos would like to try and question them, if not then he will just observe them. 
"Squirm and fight all you want, you will not be able to get out of that rope!"
Cerallos will look to the others, then look towards the door, "Maybe we should barricade that door with some tables until morning. These 2 did indeed wake up, and its hard for me to believe that they are alone. What does everyone think?

_ I have a bad feeling about this, we are trapped in this inn if there are more. And what of the other guests upstairs?_

"Should we tell the other guests of the awakening of these two?"
While saying this, Cerallos will go and get one of the torches and hold it and his quarterstaff 
and stand near the tied up creatures. "Maybe these things aren't such fans of fire."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Scath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Abel rushes forth to mourn with and comfort Dorothea.  He hurries her off to their apartments behind the kitchen (my bad for putting him upstairs earlier - their room is on the ground floor).
> 
> Having received Cerallos' blessing, Illé Sorden beckons Eadon: "Attend me in my rooms, if you please, so I can be certain my mourning is not interrupted again!"
> 
> ...





Did 2 awake or 3?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

For Mike:

[sblock]I agree with the name, though I know nothing about Gaelic.  Let's write it this way from hear on out.  I have also been thinking about the motion sickness when flying, I know you wrote the comment in jest, but it might be fun to have a bit of that.  Most of the time he would be OK but it there were a lot of spinning or dodging, a bit a nausea might be a fun role play.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

Only two ghouls awakened - the other one was killed.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "You may be right, Master Gavril, but if these are "undead" maybe we should tie all 3 of them up to be sure. With the fight they put up I can't imagine the anger they might have have if they wake up and see us all carrying on. Perhaps when Mrs. Dorothea has calmed a bit, me might ask about the events leading up to this. For example, when was the last time she saw her children and what were they doing? I certainly prefer not to run into anymore like this, at least not 'til well after sunrise."
> 
> Cerallos puts his rope down close to one of the ghouls and looks about at the others. _I hope everyone doesn't think I'm too paranoid. _
> Cerallos spots the little grey fella and approaches, "I don't know your name, sir, I am Cerallos, but I wanted to thank you with your help and timing with that one. I was afraid I was going to lose an ear, if not both."




"Hello Cerallos.  I am Skáth.  You are very welcome, couldn't let you have that pointed ear bit off.  I know how attached you must be to them.   

You did well in the fight.  I am at an obvious disadvantage and sorry that I couldn't help more."

Skáth smells the air, is the smell that awakened him still in the air?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Gavril would know that Ghouls are normally mindless creatures, consumed by the hunger for human flesh, and are incapable of speech -- though they are somewhat intelligent and are capable of coordinating their actions with others of their kind.[/sblock]

Everyone is startled by a sudden pounding on the front door of the inn -- hard enough to shake the sturdy oaken door on its hinges.  A deep voice reverbrates clearly from the other side:

"Open the door!  Let me in!  Open in the name of the Queen!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

Yes, the smell is definitely still there -- in fact, it's actually strong enough to smell downstairs now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

For Skáth only:

[sblock]Skáth is pronounced Skah (the a sounds like the one in Pa, and the 'th' sounds like an 'h'[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

Remembering his past and feeling uneasy, Skáth will add to the conversation he is having with Cerallos, "Ask which queen?  Hurry, ask it quickly and loudly before others say anything or open the door."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

Does the smell seem to eminate from the ghouls?


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 14, 2005)

*Béar being "THA' MAN!"*

Béar will walk over to the door and anounce :

"We are in the mood for NO MORE ghoul mischief! State your name and business, and we will let you in!"

Mace in hand, he will clobber the first thing through the door that is uninvited.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cerallos stands behind Bear*

"Which Queen do you mean?"
Waiting for a response, Cerallos firmly grasps his torch and his quarterstaff.
"Tell us what you have seen about out there for very strange things are happening!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

"What province are YOU from?  There is only one queen, to the best of my knowledge!  I seek refuge in her name -- I am gravely injured, sorely pressed, and regardless of whether or not you admit me, this inn and it's inhabitants are in great danger!  Quickly, now - the storm dogs my heels!"


----------



## draven14 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cerallos is puzzled*

"Well Master Skath, what do you think?"  

OOC: Mike I looked at the map and couldn't tell, is there a window that we might could look at this guy?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

All of the windows are shuttered (from the outside, of course, to keep the glass from breaking) against last nights storm.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

"Sounds like SHE is not with him.  If he is in need of help, I don't see how we can deny him."

Skáth will stay on the mantle and try to draw as little attention to himself as possible to see if he knows this guy or not.  Does he recognize the voice?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril gets to his feet. "The fact that we have some unusual Ghoul like creatures here should not lead us to assume that the whole world has turned upside down. A collection of stout fellows such as ourselves should not fear one frightened man. I say open the door." He goes over to the tied up Ghoulish children and examines them more closely.

OOC: Do they use any words? Do they seem mostly mindless? Are there any wounds on them that we didn't make? Is there any indication they have noted the death of one of their number? I realize the answers to all these questions may not be obvious, but Gavril will be looking for indications.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

OOC: 

Mike, roll perception for Skáth.

IC: 

The ghouls are using no words, nor (as best you can tell) are there any wounds on them not made by the party.  They are not reaching out for the fallen ghoul, or paying any special attention to its body.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Interlude*

"Open up, I say!  They are almost upon me!  I cannot fight them off again!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

perception roll (1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=3)

guess not


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe next time


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Please gentlemen, open the door. If this is some new threat, I say we face it like men rather than hiding under tables. I doubt this place is build to withstand a serious attack any way."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"I agree with Master Gavril, let's open the door, whatever is pursuing him is headed this way anyway, and we will have strength in numbers."

_I will live to see my former master avenged..._

"Master Longbow, we would be honored to have your magnificent bow ready to unleash hell on that door."


----------



## Mattress (Sep 14, 2005)

*Athelstan hates himself*

Athelstan feels particularly guilty about dealing the death blow to one of the ghouls. With the other two unconcious, he wonders if the whole ordeal was really as extreme as it seemed to be at the time.

He feels low about this and wonders what words he'll find to offer comfort and apology to Dorothea. Can her other two children be turned back to what they were?

_And what's this buisiness with someone at the door? What do I care about another weary traveller when I've just killed a woman's child, though it were a ghoul at the time? How I hate myself... how they all must. For they all subdued their attackers, whereas I crushed the skull of mine with this stinking flail I use for defense. Hah! "Defense"? Who's defense? When I start flinging this thing around, 'tis others that would need defense from my foolish brand of protection._

I say let the door open... if a threat abounds, point me in the suitable direction. Seems all I'm good for is hurting and killing those around me. So open the door and give me again a reason to continue with my cursed existence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

"Aaaarrrgh!"

You all hear something thunk into the door, followed by a loud thud and the sound of many small somethings rattling against the shutters and door.

"I'd knock this door off its hinges, were it not for the fact that we'll need it for our defense!  Now in the name of all that's Holy, LET ME IN!"

With an almost trancelike look upon his face, Kurdy Deel moves quickly toward the door . . .

All of you feel a strong compulsion to move to the door and open it, but all are able to resist if you wish.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril starts for the stairs. "Looks like the party is about to begin anew." With a shout upstairs, "Diddious, my crossbow and heaviest armor, NOW!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Much clatter and noise carry down the stairs as Diddius (presumably) bumbles around the room looking for Gavril's armor.  "In a moment . . . whew . . . master.  Almost got it!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2005)

*Skath*

Skath will "fly" upstairs to look out a window on the same side of the house as the front door.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cerallos fears another battle*

"I suggest we all grab a torch for those of us who will not be firing arrows, nothing I have ever encountered can resist fire! Kurdy go ahead and open the door, but make it fast. As soon as he is in let's brace that door with table and chairs. Master Longbow, we may indeed need coverage from your great bow. Does everyone else have adequate weapons?"

_Whatever is outside, I pray we can hold it at distance until sunrise. If this gets too intense, I fear I may not hold out for long..._

Cerallos says a prayer of protection for himself and the party and prepares for the worst.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril will begin dressing at the top of the stairs and see how far he can get before the manure strikes the windmill.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

As Kurdy lifts the bar on the door, it flies back and slams into the wall.  A large humanoid shape clothed in a long black coat and a low crowned, broad brimmed black hat stumbles into the room and falls to the floor.  He is followed, in rapid succession, by a crossbow bolt (which caroms off a table and a wall before coming to rest in a corner) and an animated corpse of some sort -- it's been in the ground long enough that there's nothing left but bones.  It's carrying a scimitar, and appears to know how to use it.  The door rebounds closed, Kurdy bars it at the strangely potent command of the man on the floor (again, you all feel the urge to do as he says, but are able to resist with a slight effort of will), and it's time for segment 12 once again . . .

OOC:

At this point, I have Gavril at the top of the stairs donning armor (with Diddius' help, you can get it on in three Phases, which will allow you to act in Segment 12 of the next Turn -- note you will be -1 DCV/DEX rolls, and will pay 1 END/Turn which is not recoverable post Segment 12), Skáth upstairs looking out a window (you see LOTS of skeletons  -- it looks like they've got the inn surrounded, and that strange smell is still much stronger up here than downstairs), Deasaigh on the stairs with his bow, and Cerallos, Athelstan, and Béar in the Common Room with the fallen man, Kurdy, and the Skeleton.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 15, 2005)

*Neato-Burrito*

OOC: Béar will attack this abomination when his turn comes around

IC: Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,2] = (5) with his martial strike.

     Béar Éag rolls 3d6+1, getting [2,1,6,1] = (10) to damage.

     Béar Éagrolls 2d6+4, getting [5,3,4] = (12) to location. (stomach)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: The order of action for the party for this combat (throughout the skeletons) is as follows:

Skáth  (3,6,9,12)
Athelstan (3,6,9,12)
Deasaigh (4,8,12)
Cerallos (4,8,12)
Béar (4,8,12)
Gavril (4,8,12)

Athelstan will act after Gavril in Phase 12 (Combat starts in Phase 12, so that's where we are).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: I'm assuming Béar is doing killing damage with his mace -- is this correct?


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 15, 2005)

*umm...*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming Béar is doing killing damage with his mace -- is this correct?



OOC:  you are CORRECT, sir.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril continues to work on the armor and hope the door holds.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: So is the scimitar wielding schmoe still outside the door or in the Inn with us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

He is inside, brandishing his scimitar and deciding (inasmuch as a creature whose brains have long since turned to dust can 'decide') which of you to carve up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

The man on the floor groans, "They are strong, and may be able to break the shutters, but they can also climb . . ."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 15, 2005)

*at the Wick*

Béar turns to the man on the ground and asks:

"How many are outside?!?!"


----------



## Mattress (Sep 15, 2005)

*Athelstan swings*

Can't kill what's already been to the bone orchard...

Athelstan lets his flail fly in a decidedly un-charitable fashion.

Athelstsan rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,1] = (4) to hit

Athelstsan rolls 1d6+3, getting [4,3] = (7) to hit location

Athelstsan rolls 3d6, getting [6,5,3] = (14) to damage


----------



## draven14 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cerallos readies himself*

_Just as I feared...I'm not going to be done in by a bunch of bones that walk about..._

Cerallos will save his action and wait and see what kind of damage Athelstan has done. He stands, torch and staff ready to strike this skeleton.

"Sir, do you mean they could scale this building and get in from up stairs, even in this storm?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth will use his action to run back downstairs and report that we are facing skeletons and approximately how many he saw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Skáth comes running back downstairs, shouting "Skeletons, and lots of 'em!  I saw at least 15, and that's just the one side of the inn!"

The downed man, binding bleeding wounds in his thigh and on his arm, replies: "There are many -- I did not stop to count.  And yes, they are quite capable of scaling the stone and wood walls of this inn and entering through upstairs windows."

Thanatos (Béar's huge black mace) explodes the skeleton's ribcage, sending bones, both whole and shattered, flying around the room.  A split second after the enormous blow Athelstan's flail catches the skull (still hanging suspended in the air) and slaps it across the room and into the fireplace.

The room is now empty of enemies (as far as anyone has yet determined, though the man on the floor remains an unknown quantity).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Gavril*

Hearing the latest reports Gavril considers as he readies his armor. _Where would be the best place to defend the inn and limit the access of the undead, so we don't get completely overwhelmed and can defend the weak?_ Seeing the one skeleton destroyed he can't help but shout "Nicely Done!" as if watching a good shot at a polo match.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"Well, I think that skeleton may have died again! Maybe we can get his friends to go join him. Sir, how bad are you hurt?"  

  Cerallos will put his torch back in its holder and offer whatever help he can. 

"We need to tell the others of this pressing danger. There's no way we could cover every window upstairs, right? I'm of the opinion that we gather everyone down here and hold them off from this area. What other ways could they come at us from in here? 
     It doesn't sound like we have long to formulate a plan. What does everyone think?"

   Cerallos waits for responses and focuses on calming his nerves and preparing like his former master taught him.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2005)

*Skáth*

Wondering what he has gotten himself into here, Skáth is beginning to become nervous.  When the ghouls were on us, did any of our party get hurt?  

Skáth is beginning to think he is going to need these friends to fight for him since he is virtually ineffective in combat and tires easily.  He will offer healing to whomever he saw get hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2005)

draven14 said:
			
		

> "Well, I think that skeleton may have died again! Maybe we can get his friends to go join him. Sir, how bad are you hurt?"
> 
> Cerallos will put his torch back in its holder and offer whatever help he can.




"I have wounds to my thigh and arm.  I fear I'll not be very effective in a fight, but would be able to stand watch and give warning wherever I'm needed."

Skáth saw Athelstan take a fairly minor blow to the shoulder.  None of the other PC's were hurt.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"What is your name friend? Perhaps Master Skath can tend to your wounds." 
       Cerallos still is waiting for responses from everyone before deciding what to do.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

"I am Gealach Crois, and I thank you for your offer.  But I think perhaps your friend would rather wait and see what I'm made of . . . he may not be quite as quick to form a friendship as you!  I have my wounds bound, now, and if I'm careful they'll not re-open.  We should look to our defenses."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2005)

*Skáth*

"You seem to be 'made of' good stock.  I think we can use all the help we can get."

Skáth will tend to his wounds.

OCC - Mike - how do I go about healing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

OOC:

Mike, I just posted an explanation in the OOC thread for you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Abel Still comes into the Common Room from their apartment.  "There are three entrances, besides the windows, to the ground floor of the inn - the main door, the storage room door, and the stairs up from the cellar (which can be entered via the stairs from the courtyard)."

At that moment, Illé Sorden and Eadon Marsh come down the stairs past Deasaigh and into the Common Room.  "My ritual is at last complete.  I regret I was not able to join the defense of the inn sooner, but Eadon and I are now at your disposal!  If I may suggest it, the two of us are well suited to moving tables to barricade the doors, and to securing the shutters from inside as well.  We could start in here, if others of you wouldn't mind guarding the windows upstairs, and working to barricade the other entrances down here.  I am not well suited to fighting, I'm afraid, but Eadon should do to protect me.  If we expand our defenses to the upper floors and other rooms, we can eliminate some of the enemy there and still have a place to fall back to if needed."

The other guests come downstairs as well, all except Exter Shury who is keeping watch upstairs.  He shouts down "There are skeletons climbing the walls, front and back!  They'll be at the windows in moments!"

Marten, Josiah, and Ditmore look much the worse for wear after their night of drinking, and probably won't be good for much besides sitting in a corner out of the way.  Illé volunteers Eadon's services to look after them as well, if they can find an out of the way spot in the Common Room.


----------



## Pan (Sep 17, 2005)

*Daesaigh back in action*

"I agree with Cerralos, I think that we should station everyone in the main room, we will have a better chance at defending ourselves if we each defend aginst one direction."

Daesaigh moves to join the group in the common room.  He turns a table on its side, at an angle, creating a cover from the stairs and the main door.  OOC: The table is the second up on the left on the ground floor cortyard map, right in front of the fire place.

"Please secure the fire place as well!!  We dont want them dropping in on us in mid battle!!"

OOC:  I think I can also use this to stabalize my aim.?.  

"I am sorry sir Cerralos, I did not have the time to properly string my bow before our last encounter.  I have corrected it, you will see, to the dismay of our new foe!"


----------



## draven14 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"That's quite alright Master Daesaigh."


----------



## Mattress (Sep 17, 2005)

*Athelstan changes his drawers*

Noticing that he's still clad in nothing but his cloak and skivvy shorts, Athelstan makes a quick but noticably indiscreet exit up the stairs to get the rest of his clothes and gear that he'll need for the oncomming conflict.

_Be right back, fella's... it's getting a tad drafty in here for me._

Perhaps it's the chain of events that has led him to this disheveled and undoubtedly weary frame of mind he's in. The kind where a man can say even the most ribald statements to perfect strangers around him who, under other circumstances, would just as soon sneer at him as greet him with a kindly "Hile".

After all, I seriously doubt my skidmarks will be the way to beat these bony bastards.

And with that, he's off upstairs... amusedly giving himself odds that the rest of them will turn on him after the coming battle is finished because of his ivy tempermant.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Obviously a little put out that someone would disagree with him, Illé states that he and Eadon will watch the fireplace and make certain no skeletons approach from that direction.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Do the doors to the guest rooms upstairs open to the hall or into the rooms?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: They open into the rooms.  (Fire Code, and all that!)


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 19, 2005)

*do it, do it.......do it.*

Cerallos, let us move this table in front of the door to give it more support.

OOC: The idea is to wedge the nearest table between the door and that little corner that juts out.  If the door swings in, then that should give us more time to come together and figure things out.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Cerallos- I like your style*

 "Good idea." 
   Cerallos moves to help Bear turn the table over.    _ I like the defensive thought of my friends here, this should make it interesting. If only I could make the sun rise right now, I would feel much better about this._
   To Bear, "Do you think some of us should man the windows upstairs?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 19, 2005)

*Béar*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> To Bear, "Do you think some of us should man the windows upstairs?"




"I do not think we should devide our forces.  Our best chance is to pick them off one by one as they enter this room--either from the main entrance when they break through, or as they decend from the stairway.  Either way they come, they will have to funnel through, and then we srtike!"


----------



## draven14 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "That was my first instinct as well, let us prepare to pummel some bones."
   Cerallos prepares his mind for battle once again and says a prayer of protection for the party.  _Protect us from these undead hethens, calm my nerves and guide my staff for I will need to conserve my endurance..._    Cerallos continues his prayer and checks the room over again.

OOC: Mike could you say again who all  is in this common room. Gavril and Athelstan are still upstairs, correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Gavril has finished donning his armor, and he and Diddius are turning to descend.  Athelstan is just finishing his preparations when he hears glass breaking down the hall.  For the record, his room is the furthest from the stairs on the north side of the inn.

Everyone except Gavril, Diddius, and Athelstan are downstairs and need to make perception rolls at no modifier to hear the glass breaking over the wind outside.  Illé and Eadon are keeping watch on the fireplace, Deasaigh is barricaded behind a turned up table wedged into the corner made by the south side of the fireplace and the west wall of the inn.  The 'non-combatants' amongst the NPC's (which includes most of them -- those that would be of use in a fight are too ill from last night to help) are huddled into the northwest corner.  I'm unclear right now on exactly where Béar and Cerallos are positioned.  Gealach is propped against the wall in the northeast corner, and presumably Skáth is nearby as he was inspecting Gealach's wounds.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 20, 2005)

*Béar's position and roll*

OOC:  Béar is located at the south wall between the door and the stairway. 

Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,4] = (11) to perception


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Downstairs now Diddious, take the crossbow and find a table to take cover behind. Shoot if you get a clear shot." Gavril draws sabre and dirk then begins carefully decending the stairs backward to protect his servant. He shouts to the others, "Everyone downstairs quickly! Our defenses are breached, prepare to defend the stairs!" With a wry smile he adds, "I fear we are about to get boned!"


----------



## draven14 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [4,4,4] = (12) for perception

   Cerallos is still close to the table that he helped Bear with and given the way Bear handled himself, he decides to set defenses close to him.  _This is not a bad guy to have fighting at your back._

     Cerallos twirls his staff a few times, paces a bit, and seems to talk to himself like some kind of a prize-fighter getting ready.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 20, 2005)

*warming up*

Béar will take his Mace with both hands --in a baseball grip-- and flex his wrists up and down and side to side.  His head will do the same, causing a few pops to resonate in the room.  He will then slide his left hand to the head of the Mace and stretch it over his head and inch it back even more.  After a few seconds, Béar lets out a forceful "groan,"  lets loose his left hand and swings the weapon around in a ready position.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 20, 2005)

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,6,2] = (10) for perception

Athelstan exits his room, decked out in full regalia, with his supply of potions and vials.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2005)

*. . . and Another Begins*

Cerallos and Béar both clearly hear the sound of the upstairs windows breaking.

As Gavril is backing down the stairs, he sees Athelstan come sliding out of his room just as the second door from the left on the north side bursts open and two skeletons spill out.  They are between Gavril and Athelstan, and block Athelstan's escape down the stairs.

Time for Segment 12!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril clangs his weapons together forcefully trying to make as much noise as possible. "Hey boneheads! Down here! Come on and dance with me." He waves his arms and tries to draw the two toward himself and the rest of the group to give Athelstan a chance to join the others.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse you rode in on*

 "I guess by that noise, we will have company soon. Let's all make them feel welcome!"

   Cerallos checks over his other weapons quickly, his knives, stilettos, daggers, javelin at his side, and feels the handles of his short swords and broad sword. And he takes another drink from his waterskin.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 20, 2005)

*Athelstan wants to pass*

Understanding quickly that his only means of passage is through these two bony fellows, Athelstan quickly unfurls his flail and charges the one nearest him.


Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,1] = (4) to hit

Athelstan rolls 2d6+4, getting [3,1,4] = (8) to hit location (chest cavity/trunk/what-have-you)

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [4,5,5] = (14) to damage

_Got a feeling that removing the skull won't stop the rest of the body from fighting... hit the trunk instead._

'Scuce me, sirrah, you're blockin' progress.


----------



## Pan (Sep 20, 2005)

*What doth mine ears detect?*

Darsaigh rolls 3d6, getting[4,5,2] = (11)

"Did anyone hear that?  The green man is still upstairs!"  Reffering to Athalstan.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Cerallos ...and the horse you rode in on*

To anyone listening, "Did Master Gavril just ask those skeletons to dance with him? I sure hope he's not that gung-ho but rather trying to draw them off of Athelstan!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2005)

*Gauntlet*

Athelstan's deadly flail whirls madly, suddenly lashing out and impacting solidly into the ribs of the rattling skeleton before him.  The skeleton's chest collapses, and the rest of the bones crumble to dust.  The other skeleton moves menacingly forward, not distracted at all by Gavrils din.

OOC: 

Matt, killing damage is figured a little differently than Normal (Stun) Damage.  Even figuring you used your Offensive Strike (+4 DC) you should have rolled only 2d6 for damage.  No worries -- I used only the first two dice you rolled (4,5) and you did plenty to take this one out.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 21, 2005)

*out of the frying pan*

Interested to see what the yelling is all about, Bear will move to the top ofthe stairs.  (Assuming Bear sees what is going on) Bear will yell out:
"They seem to be brittle and easily destroyed. Hit them as hard as you can in the trunk!  Make quick work of these foes and regroup downstairs, for that is our best hope."


----------



## Mattress (Sep 21, 2005)

*Athelstan gets good wireless inside buildings*

Hearing Bear's words, Athelstan turns the handle of his flail in his hand. 

He calls out "I killed off one of the two that were up here blocking the stairs, I'll be done inna second!"

He never takes his eyes off of the skeleton still standing and concentrates on what the next few seconds may bring.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Gavril has finished donning his armor, and he and Diddius are turning to descend.  Athelstan is just finishing his preparations when he hears glass breaking down the hall.  For the record, his room is the furthest from the stairs on the north side of the inn.
> 
> Everyone except Gavril, Diddius, and Athelstan are downstairs and need to make perception rolls at no modifier to hear the glass breaking over the wind outside.  Illé and Eadon are keeping watch on the fireplace, Deasaigh is barricaded behind a turned up table wedged into the corner made by the south side of the fireplace and the west wall of the inn.  The 'non-combatants' amongst the NPC's (which includes most of them -- those that would be of use in a fight are too ill from last night to help) are huddled into the northwest corner.  I'm unclear right now on exactly where Béar and Cerallos are positioned.  Gealach is propped against the wall in the northeast corner, and presumably Skáth is nearby as he was inspecting Gealach's wounds.




perception roll
perception roll (1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=5)

I would like to heal Gealach with some Fae healing, I will roll 3 die 

heal on Gealach (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=3) - that should easily be successful.

actual healing of wounds is...

heal on Gealach (1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I would like to heal Gealach with some Fae healing, I will roll 3 die
> 
> heal on Gealach (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=3) - that should easily be successful.
> 
> ...




OOC:

You did it perfectly!  Your target number for the Healing Skill Check was 11- (17- for your skill, minus 6 for the three dice of power you used).  Your nine succeeded admirably.  You healed 10 STUN and 3 BODY - his leg is completely healed, leaving only his arm with a wound.

Now for the tough part - you used 6 END to perform this admirable feat, leaving you with only 4.  Phase 3 would probably be a good time for you to keep your head down and recover.

Athelstan used 2 END  for his swing -- he's just getting limbered up, and has 22 left.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2005)

*Skáth*

I will indeed find a good spot to hide and recover.

As I heal G.  I will tell him,  "There is more where that came from if you help us with these bones"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

The remaining skeleton in the hallway cocks a huge club back over his shoulder and lets fly a massive swing, but misses badly - Athelstan feels the breeze of the club past his chest and counts his blessings (OOC: would have done 5 BODY and 17 STUN had it connected).


We're now up to Phase 3 (Skáth and Athelstan).

OOC:

Mike, I've corrected my last post -- your recovery phase (should you chose to take one) will be Phase 3).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2005)

*Gealach Crois*

Gealach looks in nervous wonderment at the diminutive creature healing him.

"No need to bribe me - these abominations need to be whupped back to whatever grave they sprung from!"


----------



## Mattress (Sep 21, 2005)

*Athelstan wasn't born in a barn*

 Hey! HEY! Swinging that thing at me before you even shake my hand?! Is that nice? Is that MANNERS?! I'll show YOU what the "salad fork" is!! 

_ Thatwastooclosegottamakethiscounthitdembonesintheribesquickquick! _


Without much more thinking, an enraged and slightly manic (slightly? ha-ha) Athelstan charges at the bone warrior, hoping for another successful flail-swing attack.


Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,4] = (7) to hit

Athelstan rolls 2d6+4, getting [3,3,4] = (10) to chest cavity location

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [6,4] = (10) for damage


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2005)

*Gavril*

Seeing his tactics fail and noting that Athelstan is making short work of the two foes, Gavril takes a defensive position at the bottom of the stairs and redies himself for the coming onslaught. He takes his dirk in his teeth and pulls a throwing dagger from a sheath. He cocks an arm and prepares to let fly at the first target to appear at the head of the stairs.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2005)

*Skáth*

OK... rest, both rounds


----------



## draven14 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse you rode in on*

Cerallos moves over from the table he helped block the door with to the corner of the base of the stairs and clears the chairs out. He plans to have his back to the wall again having all the action in front of him. He then can size up each skeleton's head for a blow from his quarterstaff as they spill down the stairs, if they make it that far! He also has a clear view of the front door, the fireplace, and the door to the kitchen if they start coming in from that way. 
      He leans his javelin and quarterstaff against the wall and turns the table near the kitchen door over on its side and pushes it against the wall to have an obstacle between himself and the kithchen door.   He takes another drink from his waterskin, picks up his quarterstaff and begins twirling it in different kinds of defensive and offensive moves and positions. 

   OOC: Mike, does the last flight of stairs that reach the ground level have rails or is it a solid wall/hand rail, do you know what I mean?  Could you say, stick a staff through the rails on the stairs and trip, I don't know, the living dead? Just curious.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

Athelstan smacks the skeleton squarely in the chest cavity (and I do mean cavity).  This one seems to be made of sterner stuff than its unfortunate counterpart, and keeps coming.

Skáth has crawled under one of the tables still upright and has collapsed to the floor.  He's conscious, but breathing heavily and looks quite pale (ashy rather than charcoal).

Gealach is now standing to the side of the door to the kitchen, ready to defend that entrance.

Béar and Cerallos are at the bottom of the stairs, poised to defend either stairs or front entrance, and Gavril is standing at the bottom of the stairs ready for all comers.

The front door and a few of the windows in the common room begin to rattle and shake as though something were trying to force them from the outside (it may take a moment for the skeletons to realize they can simply unfasten the shutters and open them).

As near as I can tell, everyone posted for Phases 3 (Skáth and Athelstan) and 4 (Deasaigh, Cerallos, Gealach, Béar, and Gavril).  That brings us to Phase 6 (Skáth is resting again, so that leaves Athelstan and the Skeletons . . .)

Everyone hears Athelstan growl in frustration, and the sound of more glass breaking comes clearly from up the stairs.


----------



## Pan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Make some noise!!!*

Daesaigh calls to Athalstan:

"By pass the one and make quick for the lobby, where you can defend!"  

OOC For Mike P.:  I can speak as a free action right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC:

You can indeed speak as a free (HERO calls them Zero Phase) action.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 22, 2005)

*correction*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Interested to see what the yelling is all about, Bear will move to the top ofthe stairs.  (Assuming Bear sees what is going on) Bear will yell out:
> "They seem to be brittle and easily destroyed. Hit them as hard as you can in the trunk!  Make quick work of these foes and regroup downstairs, for that is our best hope."





OOC: In phase 4, Béar had moved to the top of the stairs.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 22, 2005)

Suprised at the still standing skeleton, Athelstan decides to try tripping this guy up and seeing if that might give him an edge.

To Desaigh: Eh, what's that? Got some tidying up to do first, won't take long!


Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [3,3,3] = (9) to hit

Athelstan rolls 1d6+12, getting [5,12] = (17) to the feet
for damage

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [4,5] = (9) for damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2005)

*RE: Correction*

OOC: My mistake - Béar is indeed at the top of the stairs!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

After his initial fumbles 'gainst the Ghouls, Athelstan seems to have worked the kinks out of his flail technique.  He once again lashes out, this time wrapping the chain of his flail 'round the ankle of his opponent.  When he draws back, the leg comes clean off, and the skeleton collapses to the ground in a pile of disconnected bones.

Just as he prepares to celebrate, however, four more come into the hallway. Three enter from the doors on the south side of the inn.  One turns toward Béar, the other two seek out seemingly easier prey and move to Athelstan.  The fourth comes in from the door east of the stairs, and manages to slip past Béar and head down the stairs to confront Gavril.

At the same time, two skeletons come barreling in through the door to the kitchen, and an axe blade peeks through the wood of the front door - apparantly tired of trying to force the door, the skeletons have now decided just to take it down.

OOC:

That was Phase 6.  Deasaigh, Cerallos, Gealach, Béar, and Gavril act in that order in Phase 8.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Gavril*

The dirk still between his teeth, Gavril hurls the throwing dagger in hand at the skeleton coming down the stairs. He takes the dirk in hand and stands ready to face the approaching skeleton. 

OOC: Gavril rolls 3d6 [4,3,6] = (13) Dagger toss 

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,5] = (11) Hit Location

Gavril rolls 1d6, getting [3] = (3) Damage   Using +1 damage Class


----------



## Pan (Sep 23, 2005)

*Attacking the brazen boneheads*

Daesaigh sees the explosion of the door as the two skeletons rush into the room.  Thinking to take advantege of their stupidity (of running into a room without knowing the placement of their foes) he takes aim at the one to the right (which should be closest to him if I'm imagining this correctly).  Using the table as a place to steady his shot, Daesaigh looses an arrow that cuts through the air so qiuckly, a feint whistle can be heard.  

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,6] = (11)to hit

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [3,3,5] = (11) location

Daesaigh rolls 2d6, getting [2,1] = (3) damage

_I should have taken more time to make my mark, oh well it seems I shall have the opportunity to redeem myself!_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC: I need Phase 8 Actions for Cerallos and Béar, and I'll resolve Phase 8.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse you rode in on*

Cerallos moves over to the table he turned over and unleashes a martial strike on the skeletons:
Cerallos rolls 4d6, getting [2,4,6,5] = (17) to hit 
Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [4,4,2] = (10) hit location
Cerallos rolls 3d6+2, getting [5,5,5,2] = (17) for damage 

 OOC: Mike let me know if this is wrong, gosh!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC - When is my nest action, on what round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2005)

OOC:

Mike: Skáth acts again on Phase 9 (right after these four jokers get finished).

Jeremy:  You need to totally re-roll your attack!  (3d6 to hit, 2d6+1 for hit location (High Shot), and 6d6 for damage (4d6 for Quarterstaff, 2d6 for Martial Strike (per our converstion)).


----------



## draven14 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse you rode in on*

Cerallos moves over to the table he turned over and unleashes a martial strike on the skeletons:
 Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,4,4] = (10)  to hit

     Cerallos rolls 2d6+1, getting [5,2,1] = (8) to hit location

     Cerallos rolls 6d6, getting [4,3,3,2,6,1] = (19) damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2005)

Deasaigh's arrow whistles across the room, planting itself firmly in the breastbone of one of the attacking skeletons.  Gealach deftly flips the axe in his left hand and hammers the protruding arrow shaft through the skeleton.  His axe pulverizes the chest cavity on its way through.

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,1] = (8) to Hit
Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [4,4,3] = (11) Hit Location
Gealach rolls 9d6, getting [5,6,1,3,5,6,3,6,5] = (40) Damage

(Deasaigh did no damage due to the skeleton's defenses, but his arrow provided an excellent focus for the blunt side of Gealach's axe -- the Clubbing Blow did 10 BODY  after defenses were applied).

Cerallos blow lands, but is deflected humorously . . . er . . . harmlessly off the skeleton's arm, and Gavril's dagger flies wide of his foe, which continues to close.

OOC:

Béar's strike will end Phase 8, and we'll be back to Skáth and Athelstan.

In addition to your combat rolls, everyone in the Common Room should make a PER roll.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 24, 2005)

*here i am!*

OOC:  Béar will waste no time with this creature.

IC:  _If this thing is coming to say "Hi" to me, I may as well greet it half-way._

Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,3] = (11) to hit.  (with martial strike)

Béar Éag rolls 2d6+1, getting [4,3,1] = (8) to location.   (the arms!!!!  boooooo!!!!!)

Béar Éag rolls 3d6+1, getting [2,5,1,1] = (9) for damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

Béar's great black mace knocks the arm off the skeleton, but does not kill it, and unfortunately the broadsword was in it's other hand!

Béar does 6 BODY to the skeleton.

OOC: Phase 9 begins now.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 24, 2005)

OOC: Hey Mr. Mike, check your email and let me know if there are any problems. I wrote you last night but get the feeling you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2005)

*Skáth*

per roll (1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=1)

Skáth will run over to Deasaigh and ask to borrow an arrow.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril raises sword and dirk to meet the oncoming undead, "Well so much for doing things the easy way."  He uses the dirk defensively, but attacks with the Sabre. As he is fighting the blade of his sword seems to move in a haze shimming slightly. 

OOC: Turning up the heat for next round...

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,3] = (10) PER roll

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,1] = (11) offensive strike

Gavrilrolls 3d6, getting [4,5,6] = (15) Hit Location

Gavril rolls 1d6, getting [6] = (6) Killing damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2005)

OOC:

Gavril won't actually swing again until Phase 12 (I'll count your rolls then), but you should know that your Shimmer does that 1d6 _in addition to_ it's normal damage, so you need to roll an additional 2d6 (DC 3 for Sabre (1d6), an additional DC 3 for Offensive Strike (1d6, and it would be 4 DC, but you can never more than double the base DC of an attack), and 1d6 for the heat effect)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC: Cool, I'll roll an extra d6 for the offensive strike, but I was planning on saving the heat for my first action of the next round--gotta conserve END in full armor. My intention was to convey that the blade was just beginning to heat up. 

Gavril rolls 1d6, getting [6] = (6) Damage

Wow, nice rolls this time, I hope I got a hit. Anyway, I've got .pdf copies of the 5th edition rules and ultimate martial artist now, so I should be able to educate myself soon. We have medicaid doing their review at work, so things have been a little crazy for me. Hopefully, they will be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC:

Matt, didn't your mother ever teach you not to run with scissors?  Take care of your hand and your schoolwork -- though I'll not be able to infuse him with the same 'Manic' qualities, I'll take care of Athelstan for you.  Just let me know when you're ready to jump back in!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Athelstan Flees the Scene!*

With a startled "Yikes!" Athelstan turns and runs into the door closest to him on his left (the second door from the end of the hall farthest from the stairs).  

_What to do, what to do?  The Wick will surely burn, it's made of wood!  But wait -- the rain!  Will it be enough to keep the inn safe?  Should I try it?  I think I should!  What if I'm wrong?!  Gotta go for it!_

As he runs to the broken window, he pulls a vial from his bandolier and hurls it out.  

_That should do for them!_

The vial hits the ground and breaks (Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [2,2,2] = (6)), and an explosion rocks the Wickshine's Last Inn.  All those in the Common Room hear a thunderous explosion and feel the shockwave, as well as seeing the glow of the fireball through the cracks in the shutters.

To Athelstan's chagrin, while the skeletons appear to be rocked back and damaged somewhat, the blast does not actually kill any of them.

The fireball does a total of 7 BODY before defenses, resulting in a final damage of 1 BODY  to every skeleton within 16 meters (about 53 feet) of the north side of the inn.  The fact that the inn is soaked by the storm does indeed keep it from lighting.

_OK, that didn't work as well as I'd planned!  Maybe something a little different next time!_


----------



## Pan (Sep 26, 2005)

*Daesaigh and his arrows*

Daesaigh, still in shock that his last strike was ineffective, pulls two arrows from his quiver and hands one to Skath.  Nocking the other, he exclaims 

I hope you have better luck with it than I did!

OOC: Mike, can I do this as a free action?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC:

You can hand him the arrow as a free action, but Skáth will have to spend the rest of this phase getting into position to do whatever he was going to with it (unless he's going to throw it as a spear -- I'd allow that, though he'll only get knife damage (1/2d6).  If he doesn't throw it, he'll act again on Phase 12.

I've got the perception rolls from Gavril and Skáth.  Unless I missed them, I still need one from Deasaigh and Cerallos.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse the skeletons rode in on*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,5] = (15) for PER

   OOC: Dang it, I don't believe he got it, son of a...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC:

Once Deasaigh posts his PER roll, we'll be up to Phase 12 -- everyone acts (even the skeletons).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 27, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> You can hand him the arrow as a free action, but Skáth will have to spend the rest of this phase getting into position to do whatever he was going to with it (unless he's going to throw it as a spear -- I'd allow that, though he'll only get knife damage (1/2d6).  If he doesn't throw it, he'll act again on Phase 12.
> 
> I've got the perception rolls from Gavril and Skáth.  Unless I missed them, I still need one from Deasaigh and Cerallos.




I do not intend to throw but will act on 12 and show you what I have in mind.  I should be pretty well rested and up on my end right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC: 

Skáth will indeed be well rested.  It actually works out better that you don't mean to throw it -- on reflection, Deasaigh's arrows are clothyard (making them a little more than three feet long).  Since Skáth is only about a foot and a half tall, they would be the equivalent of a long spear and not throwable.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

For Skáth and Gavril only:

[sblock]You notice that your weapons don't seem quite as effective as they should -- Gavril had what he knew was a solid hit, but his dagger seemed to rebound off the skeleton without doing nearly the damage it should have.  Of course, Gealach's and Cerallos' abilities are unknown to you, but for some reason thier blows seemed more effective . . .[/sblock]

Ready for Phase 12 now -- Skáth first, then Athelstan, then the Speed 3 folks, then the skeletons.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 27, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth is looking for a source of fire as he has heard these skeleton critters do not like the flame.  If an ember glows in the fireplace, he will use that, or maybe remnants of the fireball that just developed outside.  He will find a piece of cloth and wrap it around the end of the arrow and light the cloth onfire, making a home-made torch.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gavril*

[sblock]Are the more effective fighters using blunt weapons or the flats of their blades?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]They are indeed!  You can simulate this with bladed weapons by doing Normal rather than Killing Damage.  You weapon has the same damage class (DC 3, I think, for the sabre), but use the Normal Damage column on the table.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*Skáth appeals to Prometheus*

There are torches lit in the wall sconces -- too large for Skáth to use, but he could certainly light his 'home-made' torch with one.  Remember, though the weight is certainly within your capabilities, this torch will be about twice as long as you are tall.  You can get it lit in Phase 12 and attack with it in Phase 3 of the next Turn.  (Don't worry - there'll still be baddies left by then!)

For Skáth only:

[sblock]The arrow's a little long to use it as a flaming club, but you could try using it as a lance and 'jousting' with it (especially once you've gotten it lit).  I'd give you 1d6 Killing Damage for the weapon and your velocity (assuming you're moving at your full 5") and an additional 1/2d6 for the fire (for a total of 1 1/2d6 Killing Damage).  On re-reading the rules for Move By's and Move Through's, if you're using a weapon the weapon takes the 'recoil' damage rather than your character.  This would be a Move By with a weapon you're not trained with, so there'd be a minus to hit, but it would look cool as heck![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> There are torches lit in the wall sconces -- too large for Skáth to use, but he could certainly light his 'home-made' torch with one.  Remember, though the weight is certainly within your capabilities, this torch will be about twice as long as you are tall.  You can get it lit in Phase 12 and attack with it in Phase 3 of the next Turn.  (Don't worry - there'll still be baddies left by then!)
> 
> For Skáth only:
> 
> [sblock]The arrow's a little long to use it as a flaming club, but you could try using it as a lance and 'jousting' with it (especially once you've gotten it lit).  I'd give you 1d6 Killing Damage for the weapon and your velocity (assuming you're moving at your full 5") and an additional 1/2d6 for the fire (for a total of 1 1/2d6 Killing Damage).  On re-reading the rules for Move By's and Move Through's, if you're using a weapon the weapon takes the 'recoil' damage rather than your character.  This would be a Move By with a weapon you're not trained with, so there'd be a minus to hit, but it would look cool as heck![/sblock]




OCC - I was thinking of breakingthe arrow, but I like the idea of a lance so let's go for it.  Glad to hear lighting it will not be a problem.


----------



## Pan (Sep 28, 2005)

*What I see*

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [2,4,5] = (11)  Perception

What do my eyes Daesaigh-fer?  Tee Hee!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

For Deasaigh only:

[sblock]You notice that your weapons don't seem quite as effective as they should -- that arrow should have blown right through the skeleton's breastbone.  Of course, Gealach's and Cerallos' abilities are unknown to you, but for some reason thier blows seemed more effective . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

Skáth goes first in Phase 12, so roll your 3d6 to Hit, 3d6 Hit Location (unless you want to be more specific in your targeting), and 1 1/2d6 Damage.  

OOC:

We'll then be ready for Deasaigh, Cerallos, Gealach, Béar, Gavril, and Athelstan in that order.

Post actions as soon as you can (Gavril's already posted) and I'll sort them out in the description.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2005)

*Skáth*

to hit (1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=5)

hit location (1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=5)

damage (1d6=4) +1/2 damage roll (1d3=3)

no way really to roll 1/2.  Would you like me to roll 2 and take 1/2 off the second or just one and add 1/2 again?  I chose the later but either is Ok with me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

OOC: Roll 1d3.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC   I edited the previous post.  But I guess the rolls are actually for pase 3 of next round, in 12 I am just lighting it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

Skáth swoops up to one of the torches and buries the rag wrapped end of one of Deasaigh's arrows in it catching it alight.  He then couches the arrow under his arm like a lance and zooms across the room, 'jousting' with a skeleton.  The oily smoke streaming back from the burning tip of his 'lance' matches the colors of his skin and wings exactly, and the glow cast back from the flames flickers across his face giving him a somewhat demonic appearance.  With a resonating crunch, the tip of the lance wedges between two of the skeleton's vertebrae, behind where it's stomach would normally be.  The lance shatters, leaving the red hot metal in the backbone.  Skáth continues his trajectory across the room, ending close to the north wall.  The skeleton is still game, but obviously in some discomfort from the lance tip.

Skáth does 2 BODY to the attacking skeleton.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

OOC:  Oops!  I forgot you have to light the torch.  Well, I've already posted the description, so I'll let it happen in Phase 12 (your lucky day!)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC - Nice description, Mike.  I guess now I should make sure I am out of the way of his sword.  Time to get high or very low.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

Actually, your trajectory takes you well out of harms way, unless the skeleton chooses to pursue you -- unlikely, since he's got both Gealach and Cerallos to contend with at this point.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Gavril*

After observing his fellow combatants briefly he makes a slight change in the way he weilds his blades. The change is subtle, but the sound of the attacks changes and a grin spreads on his face. 

OOC:
Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,3,3] = (9) to hit

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,2] = (12) hit location

[sblock]I'm not sure how to do damage now. If I'm reading right I can increase 2 damage classes, one for strength and one for combat skill levels. So that would be 1 and a half d6 killing damage. Now the heat of Shimmer does another 1d6 of killing damage. But in this case I plan to do normal damage. So, do I convert just the 1 and a half d6 killing to 5 d6 normal and roll the heat as 1d6 killing or do I also convert it to 3d6 normal? I will roll a total of 8d6 and you can just drop the last 2 if I don't convert the heat damage. Thus, the 6th d6 will be killing heat damage.[/sblock]

Gavril rolls 8d6, getting [4,2,6,5,5,5,4,4] = (35) damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]There's no way to do Normal Damage with the heat factor of Shimmer, so you'll convert the 'regular' damage to Normal, and then roll a separate d6 of Killing Damage for the heat.  However, you'll need two Combat Skill Levels to increase your damage class by one, so you won't be able to do that until you've earned some points and bought another CSL (of at least 3 point value).  Thus the total damage should be 4d6 Normal damage for the blade, and I'll use the 5th d6 as Killing damage for the Heat.  Note that you can use martial maneuvers to strike and still have the heat turned on in the sword -- were I you I would use the Offensive Strike (we'll ignore the fact that you already know you rolled well to hit), and use the CSL to partially offset the penalty to hit.  That would make you -1 OCV, +1 DCV until your next phase, and give you an extra 4 Damage Classes.  If you'd like to use this option, I'll use the 8d6 you rolled for your 'regular' damage, and allow you to roll another d6 for Killing Damage from the heat.  And if all that made sense to you . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2005)

*Athelstan's Rambling Rime*

Seeing several more of the boney boogeymen ascending the walls of the inn, Athelstan pulls yet another vial from his bandolier and hurls it downward.  This vial also breaks (Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [4,3,4] = (11)), and in a soundless explosion a wave of icy moisture surges forth.  Almost instantly, every 'travel surface' within about 53 feet of the north side of the Wick is coated with a layer of ice.  The 6 skeletons already on the wall plummet to the ground. They immediately get back up and resume trying to climb the wall, but scramble ineffectively as they are unable to get a purchase.

_How you like me now!?_


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 29, 2005)

*this should do the trick!*

OOC:  Béar will once again smack the bone head that is near him.

IC:  Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [4,1,3] = (8) to hit with his martial strike

      Béar Éag rolls 3d6+1, getting [6,6,4,1] = (17) to damage 

      Béar Éag rolls 2d6+1, getting [1,3,1] = (5) to a location.  (head to vitals)


----------



## draven14 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Cerallos*

  OOC:  Mike, I need some clarification, are we all standing on ice now? Or is he still upstairs? Once I know I'll post Cerallos' actions.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2005)

[sblock]After the first experience we got for this character I took two 2 point CSL's, which are now on my sheet as "+1Damage Class". This was our first attempt at a better damage for Gavril. At that time you said a pair of the 2 point CSL's was adequate. If I need to trade that 4 points in on a 3 point CSL that is fine. I can save the extra point for now. I'll go ahead and roll an extra d6 killing damage now.[/sblock]

OOC: Heat Damage (1d6=3)


----------



## Pan (Sep 29, 2005)

*'Sticking' to my guns*

Daesaigh notices that for some reason his arrows don't seem to be working.  Ducking low behind his cover, the table, he unstrings his bow and whispers the enchantment causing his once magnificent bow to turn into two beautifully articulate bata.  

I hope this works!  I would hate for the green man and the pixie to see all the action, while I wait to make my impression on these stickmen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2005)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Mike, I need some clarification, are we all standing on ice now? Or is he still upstairs? Once I know I'll post Cerallos' actions.




The ice is all outside, preventing the skeletons from climbing the north wall of the inn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2005)

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Scott,  I think I see the misunderstanding now!  You did indeed spend 4 character points to get +1 DC, which I overlooked completely on your character sheet.  They were not 2 point CSL's, however -- 2 Point CSL's can't be used to increase DC.  You bought the increase as a martial arts ability (it's listed with the martial arts maneuvers in the rule book).  So in that regard you are absolutely correct -- my apologies.  However, I forgot the rule that one can only double the base DC of any given attack.  Under normal circumstances, the most damage you'll be able to do with your sabre (not counting the extra heat damage) is 2d6 Killing, or 6d6 Normal (once you add the heat damage, 3d6 Killing damage is a heck of an attack).  I'll ignore this for this attack, since this was my mistake, and you'll do the damage as rolled (including the extra d6 for heat you rolled most recently).

Also, you should note that it will still take 2 of the +1 DC Martial Arts abilities to increase the DC of a Killing Damage attack (see page 400 of the basic rule book).

Sorry for all the confusion -- there are still aspects of the combat system I'm trying to sort out and to remember.  I expect it'll all start flowing more smoothly as I use it more.  We grew up with D&D, so as it got more complicated we just absorbed it piecemeal.  It's a bit different learning an entire new system that's already as complicated as the old AD&D system ever got![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC: Waiting for Cerallos' action in Phase 12, then will post descriptions of events in that Phase (including Skeletons' attacks).

Jeremy's got company this weekend, so if he's not posted by tomorrow afternoon I'll assume he's tied up and will post for Cerallos.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2005)

*Cerallos & Gealach Attack*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [5,5,1] = (11) To Hit

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,6] = (13) Hit Location

Cerallos rolls 8d6, getting [6,1,2,6,6,2,4,5] = (32) Damage

and

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,2] = (12) To Hit

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [1,4,4] = (9) Hit Location

Gealach rolls 9d6, getting [3,3,6,5,5,4,4,3,3] = (36) Damage

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [4,3,2] = (9) To Hit

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [4,5,4] = (13) Hit Location

Gealach rolls 9d6, getting [1,2,2,1,2,5,1,1,6] = (21) Damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

With an excited exclamation, Deasaigh ducks down behind his table.  Cerallos grasps his quarterstaff with both hands at one end, winds up, and sends it crashing through the spine of the skeleton attacking him.  The skeleton falls in two pieces and is still.

Gealach swings the axe in his left hand, connecting solidly with the skeleton in front of him but not downing it.  He throws the axe in his right hand, sending it whirling across the room to smack into the head of the skeleton facing Gavril just as Gavril severs its neck with a strangely blurred sabre.  Both the head and the axe carom off the wall behind, and the skeleton collapses in a 'boneless' heap.

Upstairs, Béar finishes off his first opponent with a mighty swing and a grunt of satisfaction.  However, one of the two skeletons originally taking on Athelstan turns and heads deliberately for the stairs (the other one follows Athelstan into the room).

The short sword wielded by the skeleton facing Béar sinks into his shoulder with a meaty 'thunk' (Béar takes 3 BODY and 14 STUN from the blow).  The other remaining skeleton upstairs follows Athelstan into the room, and his Great Club crashes into the window sill next to the Green Man's head, showering him with splinters but doing no damage.

The only remaining skeleton downstairs (for now) smacks his pick into Gealach's side.  The blow did no damage due to Gealach's armor, but the tall man grunts from the impact and staggers back into the door facing.  He recovers well and looks ready for 'Round 2.'

OOC:  That should take care of Phase 12.  I'll do up the END numbers for the RECOVERY Phase and post the results ASAP.   Béar may add his REC (7) back to his STUN total as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC: Sorry, guys -- things have been hoppin' 'round the house and I've not had much time to post!

Skáth          END 10
Deasaigh      END 20
Cerallos       END 7
Béar            END 29
Athelstan     END 15
Gavril          END 25

No one except Béar has been injured in this fight, though Athelstan still carries some injuries from the fight with the Ghouls, and Gealach's leg is still injured.  Everyone is in good fighting shape so far.

There's a lull in the influx of skeletons for now -- they're still trying to break through the front door, and it's certain they'll be coming in through the kitchen in a few moments.  Athelstan's still got one on him upstairs, which he's ignoring in order to run across the hall and ice down the south wall.  Béar's being attacked by one as well.  Downstairs, they're all clear other than Gealach's opponent.

Everyone downstairs make a perception roll, please!  Then we're ready for Skáth in Phase 3 (Athelstan's using Phase 3 to lead his skeleton across the hall and ice down the other side of the inn).


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 4, 2005)

*Skáth*

per roll

per roll (1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=3)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril moves from the stairs to take up a position to defend the kitchen door. His leg hampers hims slightly, but he moves quickly to the new site and raises his blades.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [1,4,4] = (9) to perception


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [4,1,2] = (7) Perception check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

OOC: 

I'll wait until tomorrow AM for Deasaigh's PER roll (I'll keep checking tonight, just in case . . .) and will post your spoilers after I get that roll.  I'll post Skáth's now, since he acts on Phase 3 and may or may not want to use the info.  Either way, he may go ahead and post his action since he acts first.

IC:

Upstairs, Athelstan ducks nimbly under the swing of the Great Club and heads out of the room and across the hall to the South side of the inn.

For Skáth only:

[sblock]Skáth notices that Illé Sorden (the grieving father) is no longer in the Common Room.  Eadon Marsh, his new bodyguard, is still at his post next to the fireplace, and looking around at the carnage in the room with an expression that leads Skáth to believe he feels somewhat ill.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 5, 2005)

*Skáth*

Since there are no skeletons to whack at the current time, Skáth will go to Eadon and ask where Illé Sorden boogered off to?  and why are you looking green, are you new to this line of work?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2005)

*Somethings Wrong, Here . . .*

Skáth zips over to the fireplace, and says something to Eadon.  Gavril and Cerallos hear him clearly (see his previous post).  Deasaigh notices nothing (Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [6,5,3] = (14) PER) until . . .  Eadon doubles over and screams in pain, falls to the floor and throws up.

Gealach pulls a second axe from his belt for his right hand, and gives the skeleton attacking him a solid whack with the backside of each axe (doing a total of 12 BODY), pulverizing the chest cavity.

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [5,4,3] = (12) To Hit
Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [2,4,6] = (12) Hit Location
Gealach rolls 9d6, getting [1,5,1,5,6,3,3,4,6] = (34) Damage
Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,1] = (11) To Hit
Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [5,6,3] = (14) Hit Location
Gealach rolls 9d6, getting [1,2,1,6,6,4,2,3,3] = (28) Damage

Gavril moves to protect the kitchen door.

Upstairs, Athelstan's made it across the hall.  From where Béar's standing it looks like one of those funny scenes where the pursued and the pursuer run back and forth across a long hall, sometimes coming out of doors they didn't go into  

There's only the one skeleton attacking Béar still actually in the building, but the front door is about to come down, and more are sure to come in through the kitchen any time . . .

OOC:

Deasaigh, Cerallos, and Béar have full Phases left in Phase 4.  Gavril has moved, and has 1/2 Phase left in Phase 4.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 5, 2005)

*Skáth*

When he falls to the floor, do I see ny external devices that may have caused the pain?  Daggers, arrows...?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2005)

*Something's Wrong, Here . . .*

You do not see any obvious reason for his pain.  Cerallos and Gavril both overhear Skáth's question to Eadon, and observe his subsequent disability.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 6, 2005)

*Béar having some fun*

Béar Éag rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,1] = (11) to hit with Thanatos

Béar Éag rolls 3d6+1, getting [5,6,3,1] = (15) to damage (with 4 csl's)

Béar Éag rolls 2d6+1, getting [4,4,1] = (9) to location (shoulders)

IC:  Being somewhat put out that this little blade actually cut him, Béar lets his anger out on the shoulder of (hopefully) his newest victim.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2005)

*The Storm Breaks*

Béar plants his feet wide and swings from the hips.  Everything between the lower ribcage and the neck of his opponent becomes talcum powder and bone chips.  He's dead (again).


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 8, 2005)

*rally the troops!*

As a zero phase action, Béar will yell: 

"ATHELSTAN!!! We must regroup downstairs!  Let's GO!!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2005)

*Athelstan Gets the Message*

"On my way!  Just gotta . . . there!"

Athelstan tosses his last Icy Inhibitor out the window.  It breaks, and an icy sheen spreads rapidly over the ground and up the wall.  A few more skeletons take minor damage as they fall, and Athelstan speeds back out the door followed closely by his skeleton shadow.  He races by Béar and down the stairs.

The skeleton faces off with Béar.  It's Great Club swings wide, the momentum carrying the skeleton around 180 degrees (it's back is now presented to Béar).

OOC:

Bill, make a perception roll for Béar, please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2005)

*Something's Not Right, Here . . .*

Downstairs, Deasaigh bounds over his table/barricade, landing smoothly, only to realize there's nothing to fight right at the moment.  The skeletons are almost through the door, and more are bound to come in through the kitchen soon, but for right now there's only Eadon writhing about on the floor, screaming and puking.

OOC:

Skáth may now act (it's Phase 6) then we'll move on to Phase 8.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 10, 2005)

*roll*

Bear rolls 3d6, getting [2,2,6] = (10) for perception.    (target is 12)


----------



## draven14 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos pushes a table over in front of the door of the kitchen just to cause whatever skeleton that wanders in to have to take a second to climb over. He calls out to anyone listening, "Does anyone know what is wrong with him?"

  Once again, a feeling comes over Cerallos, he takes a second to meditate on his surroundings...I have another bad feeling about this. And where is the other fella he was with?

  OOC: Mike have the skeletons dropped any weapons that would be of use to any of us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2005)

*Something's Not Right Here . . .*

Upstairs:

That strange smell persists . . . it seems to be coming from behind Béar's current position, which would put the source in either Eadon's or Illé's room.

Downstairs:

Athelstan comes careening down the stairs with a triumphant look on his green tinged face.  Eadon curls up in an even tighter ball and stops throwing up, only to start screaming again -- the pain and terror in those screams send chills up even the most hardened spine (Béar can hear the screams from upstairs).


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 12, 2005)

*assuming it's my turn...*

_What is that putrid stench?  Can't be a dead body, not that fast. _ 


Béar will hopefully clean this skeleton's clock

Bear rolls 3d6, getting [3,1,2] = (6) to hit the skeleton

Bear rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,2] = (9) to location  (shoulders)

Bear rolls 3d6+1, getting [1,4,1,1] = (7) to damage  (WOW, that sux)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2005)

Attempting to take advantage of the skeleton's awkward position, Béar draws back for another massive swing of Thanatos.  Unfortunately, as he sets himself for the blow, his left foot comes down on the thighbone of one of his previous victims.  He staggers slightly as he swings, and this blow glances (almost) harmlessly off the shoulder of this last skeleton.

Béar does 2 BODY to the skeleton, leaving it very much 'alive.'

OOC:

As best I can figure that was Phase 8.  If they so desire, Skáth and Athelstan may act in Phase 9, and then we'll be on to Phase 12 (Everyone Plays!).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2005)

*Something's Not Right Here . . .*

Athelstan comes skidding down the stairs and into the common room.  Just as he's hitting the bottom of the stairs, a soundless explosion throws everyone in the room away from Eadon, knocking all the characters to the floor and overturning a couple of the tables.  When you've recovered your wits, there's a vaguely man shaped shadow radiating evil menace standing over Eadon's shredded body.  The shadow throws its arms out and its head back and gives forth a terrifying scream, and everyone (including Béar upstairs) feels a strong desire to run as far away as they can.

OOC: The compulsion to run is not overpowering - all the characters are able to resist   

The characters will spend Phase 12 getting up and regaining their composure/orientation.  Béar was not knocked down or disoriented, and may continue his fight with the skeleton (or check out the smell, or run downstairs, or whatever other action he deems appropriate).


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 12, 2005)

*Skáth*

Does Eadon seem to be "shredded" because of the explosion?  Is he dead?  What is the newcomer doing now?

Skáth will not act at this time, he will observe to see what might be helpful to their current predicament.  He does not have any real weapons to fight with.  He might be able to distract someone without getting hit but a magician might just be the end of his little body should he decide to tangle with him.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cerallos...and the horse this thing rode in on*

Cerallos raises his head off of the floor and looks around, before asking the obvious, he spots the being that he guesses made that retched scream and blinks a few times to get a firm grip on what he exactly sees. Cerallos lies still for just a moment trying to think and to come to terms with the bizzarre(sp)  events that have unfolded this morning. He stays perfectly still as if thinking that the presumably unwelcomed guest will only detect movement. 

 _ Maybe this thing will attack the skeletons and visa-versa._

  OOC: Hey Mike, can you describe the location of everything, where this thing is and where all of us are located? Did this explosion cause any kind of structural damage resulting in rubble of any kind or was it a force that just knocked us down?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2005)

*Something Wicked This Way Comes*

Eadon's body was shredded by the forced exit of the shadow creature from within him.  This same force is what knocked everyone in the room on their keisters.  It didn't cause any rubble or structural damage to the Inn.

It's not known whether the shadow creature would attack the skeletons rather than the party, but for now the point is moot -- there are no skeletons in the room yet.

My assumption at this point is that the center of the room is pretty much cleared - all the tables have been turned over around the edges for cover, or used to block the doors and windows (or at least to create obstacles the skeletons have to circumnavigate when entering).

So basically we have an arena in the center of the main room about 6 meters in diameter, with the shadow toward the fireplace (the western part of the 'circle') and the party scattered around wherever they fell.

OOC:  

Ya'll better get out your whup*$$ weapons -- this beastie looks to need a lot o' killin'!

As soon as Béar resolves his action for Phase 12, I'll calculate the Post Segment 12 Recovery Phase so everyone knows how many BODY, STUN, and END their characters have, and we'll start with Phase 3 of the next Turn (the first one they can actually act on).  Feel free to post any questions/thoughts between now and then, and whatever verbalizations (within reason - there's only about 4 seconds of game time to talk) you wish.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 13, 2005)

*get 'r' done*

OOC:

OK. this time for real  

IC:

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,2] = (9) to hit

Béar rolls 3d6+1, getting [5,6,5,1] = (17) to damage

Béar rolls 2d6+1, getting [2,3,1] = (6) to location.  (hands)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

The skeleton recovers from his overswing and spins back around.  Its bony jaw drops (and his eye sockets would widen if they could).  The foul thing drops its club and raises its hands in front of its face in futile defense as Thanatos smashes right through hands and head.  The once re-animated skeleton drops to the ground like a marionette with its strings cut.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:

I'll need Cerallos to make a KS: Domhani Religions check (roll 3d6) and Gavril to make a KS: Domhani Legends check (the same).  Post your unmodified target numbers for me as well, if you don't mind -- that way I don't have to go look them up.

And that'll do it for Phase 12.  Post-Segment 12 Recovery Phase has everyone looking like this:

Skáth  END: 10(10) BODY:  5(5) STUN:  10(10)

Deasaigh  END: 22(22) BODY:  13(13) STUN:  25(25)

Cerallos  END:  7(25) BODY:  15(15) STUN:  30(30)

Béar  END:  30(30) BODY:  12(15) STUN:  33(33)

Athelstan  END:  15(24) BODY:  10(12) STUN:  23(23)

Gavril  END:  26(32) BODY:  17(17) STUN:  33(33)

Action resumes with Phase 3 -- Skáth and Athelstan (and the Shadow between the two)


----------



## draven14 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [1,5,3] = (9)

  Cerallos remains motionless on the floor watching this shadow creature, trying to remember anything his former master, Iobairt, may have taught him about such beings. 
 _ What is it with this place, this night of the undead? Is it us, this group? I must calm down, focus my energies, conserve my endurance, this group that I've came upon has worked quite well as a unit so far._

OOC: Mike, does this creature seem to be of flesh and blood or is like a freakin' spirit? Can we see through it, or can we see any skin that could be cut? There is a correct answer to this question by the way!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Is there anyone we are aware of in the inn that is not currently in the main room? I ask as I am wondering if the smell might be made by a person doing bad magic of some sort.

Gavril shouts, "Hey Skáth, are you up for a little recon? I can't help thinking that the source of that smell might be the source of our troubles here. We'll see if we can't attend to the newest guest of the inn." Gavril moves cautiously toward the Shadow his sword shimmering in a heat haze and his dirk held defensively. His usual levity seems forgotten as he confronts the Shadow. Then suddenly his wry smile returns, he begins to sing softly, "Me and my shadow..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos remembers something about Shadow Demons from a lesson by his master.  Some schools believe that the undead themselves should be considered demonic, but this newest creature resembles descriptions of a (relatively) minor Demon called a Shadow -- a true Demon, and not technically undead at all.  As best he can remember, they can be hurt by weapons, but are quite difficult both to hit and to damage once they have been hit, and are capable of dealing out terrific amounts of damage themselves.  This is gonna sting a little . . .[/sblock]

OOC:

Scott, roll a KS: Domhani Legends check for Gavril, please.  

Everyone that you know of who was in the Inn is either present or accounted for, with the exception of Illé Sorden.  He was supposed to be guarding the fireplace against entry through the chimney, but has disappeared (Skáth flew over to Eadon to question him about this, and that's when Eadon fell to the ground and this latest show started).


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC:  Mike does the smell seem to be the strongest here, at the fireplace?  


Skáth will say to Gavril, sarcstically,  "What...you think that wee folk have heightened senses, actually those loud colors of yours do hurt my ears.    Just kidding, I'm on it, it has been bugging me anyway."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [4,6,2] = (12) Knowledge check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]You think you read something about these things once, but you can't remember any details.  If only you had a little time to research it!   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

The smell is pervasive both upstairs and down, and does not seem any stronger here than anywhere else in the common room.

OOC:  I need to know if you're going to engage the Shadow or do recon so I'll know when to post for it and for Athelstan (both go in Phase 3).


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 14, 2005)

*Skáth*

Recon only, I suck as a fighter.


----------



## Pan (Oct 14, 2005)

*Daesaigh,d to finally do something!!*

After thinking for but a moment, Daesaigh decides to hasten toward the opposite corner while reconnecting his bata into a once again astonishing bow.  He will crouch low behind an overturned table and string it (the bow).  

"I cant say that I have ever seen anything like this...thing, though I must admit I'll not be admitting this encounter to many...If any.  Let hope that luck sits on our side of the table this night!"   
_On my lap if it will help. _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Something Wicked*

OOC: Scott, I edited the post after your erroneous one - it's got the results of your KS Check.

For Skáth only:

[sblock]Mike - if you want to be in the fight, you've got those Knifty Knives!  You can stay at a distance and throw them, and they'll do damage equivalent to a full size knife even though they're tiny.  I'll go ahead with the Phase 3, and if you change your mind you can hop in on Phase 6.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Quick as you like, the Shadow flits over to Gavril and reaches out with a 'claw.'  Gavril feels a terrible cold sink into his chest, and feels his life force being drawn out of his body.  He collapses to the floor.

Shadow rolls 3d6, getting [6,1,1] = (8) to Hit

Shadow rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,5] = (10) Hit Location

Shadow rolls 6d6, getting [3,4,4,3,1,2] = (17) BODY Damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Athelstan leaps forward with his flail and swings:

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,1,2] = (8) to Hit

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,4,2] = (11) Hit Location

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [1,6] = (7) Damage

His flail passes through the foul creature and it shrieks in anger/pain.  Athelstan does 3 BODY and 6 STUN.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gavril*

Just as the felling blow strikes, Gavril is saying, "I remember reading something..."  He falls back lifeless in a colorful heap. His sword lands in a puddle of spilt beer from an overturned table. It sizzles and raises a puff of steam filling the area with a rich scent of hops.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos looks in horror as Gavril falls to the floor,  _this is going to take all of us on him._ 
    Cerallos moves to a near-by over turned table, grabs his javelin and quarterstaff, and positions himself with a clear path between himself and the shadow. He picks up his javelin and waits for a good shot.
 _C'mon now, focus on this shot, it's gotta count. Picture it going all the way through him! He will pay for coming here tonight! _


----------



## draven14 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Cerallos*

_ Steady now, this is it..._
Cerallos launches his javelin at the shadow
Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [1,3,4] = (8) to hit

    Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,1] = (8) to location

    Cerallos rolls 2d6+1d3, getting [3,5,1] = (9) damage

 As soon as the javelin is released from Cerallos' hand, he dives with his quarterstaff, rolls, and tucks behind another table hoping that the shadow will not get a fix on who threw the spear. 

 OOC: Mike asked me to post that we are in phase 4 now, good luck to us!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Cerallos hurls his javelin -- it passes through an arm of the Shadow, eliciting another shriek.

Cerallos does 3 BODY and 6 STUN to the Shadow.

OOC:

Jeremy, Cerallos dive and roll will have to wait for the beginning of your next Phase (8).  You can move then attack, but not attack then move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:

I'll go ahead and resolve Gealach, but we'll need Béar's action for Phase 4 as well before we can get to Phase 6.

IC:

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Gavril recovers 5 BODY in Phase 4 -- he is conscious and unimpaired, other than suffering from a (currently) unshakeable bone deep chill and feeling like he's been run over by a whole herd of bull elephants.  He may act again in Phase 8.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Gealach sprints over and up the stairs to retrieve his previously thrown _Túa_.  He whirls, and with a great war cry hurls both a the creature.

_"Hakkaa paalle!"_

One axe spins through the creatures chest area, one through an arm.

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [5,2,3] = (10) to Hit

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,5] = (10) Hit Location

Gealach rolls 2d6, getting [3,4] = (7) Damage

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,3] = (10) to Hit

Gealach rolls 3d6, getting [1,3,4] = (8) Hit Location

Gealach rolls 2d6, getting [3,4] = (7) Damage

Gealach's _Túa_ do a total of 4 BODY and 10 STUN.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 16, 2005)

*ewww, that smell.*

Béar will take a moment to look in the two rooms that he believes the smell may originate.  Mace at the ready, he will forcefully open the doors to hopefully surprise any who are in the rooms.

OOC:  
Mike, you choose which he goes into first.  It's a coin toss.  I have no preference.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

1-3 is Eadon's room, 4-6 Illé Sorden's.

Béar rolls 1d6, getting [4] = (4) and goes into Illé Sorden's room.

There are very few of the man's possessions left in the room, making it easy to spot a ball, about 4 inches in diameter, sitting on the floor in the center of the room.  The ball is sitting in the center of a triangle inscribed inside a circle, and a dark gray smoke is puffing out of slits in the sides.  The smoke disappears from sight as soon as it crosses the ritual circle, but the smell obviously originates here.

There is no one in the room with the censer.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 16, 2005)

*the plot thickens*

Béar will cautiously move into the room and survey.

Béar rolls 3d6, getting [3,2,2] = (7) to perception, or intuition, or whatever.

Does Béar believe that this orb will try to protect itself when he trys to smash it in the next round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Upstairs:

Béar's keen perceptual senses tell him that he's alone in the room (except for the censer).  He hasn't a clue whether or not the thing is sentient, or warded, or protected in any other way.  It is quite pretty.  There's a circular pattern inscribed around the top (about where the arctic circle would be on a globe) that looks somewhat familiar . . .

Downstairs:

We're up to Phase 6 (Skáth, the Shadow, and Athelstan)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril stirs slightly, moans and starts trying to get to his feet. "Who'd have thought I'd get run over by a coach and six inside an inn?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Inhumanly quick, the Shadow whips 'round and lashes out at its nearest tormentor, Athelstan.  Razor tipped shadowy claws zip by less than an inch from his vitals, and he feels a worm of cold fear pass through at his narrow escape.

The Shadow rolls 3d6, getting [6,5,5] = (16) to Hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Athelstan's return blow again finds its mark in the creature's chest, eliciting yet another scream.

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,6] = (9) to Hit

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,6,3] = (10) Hit Location

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [5,6] = (11) Damage

Athelstan does a total of 4 BODY and 12 STUN.  The creature is still going strong.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

After Skáth posts, we'll be in Phase 8.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth is going to continue to find the source of the odd scent, it is driving him crazy.  He will take note of the strongest spots and weaker ones.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Remembering that the smell seemed strongest from upstairs, Skáth heads that way.  At the top of the stairs, he sees Illé Sorden's door standing open and Béar standing with Thanatos raised -- he's apparantly about to smash a pretty little Censer that's sitting in the middle of the floor emitting an interesting looking (and smelling) smoke.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 17, 2005)

*Skáth*

To Bear, "Hang on there, Herc...let's see what this little thing does before we smash it to bits."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:  Phase 8, here we are!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril attacks with greater caution this time. His weapons weave a wall of steal before as he waits for an opening and finally lunges at the shadow creature. 

OOC: Defensive strike and using the dagger for defense. He also puts his extra csl into defense.

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [2,6,3] = (11) attack

Gavril rolls 2d6, getting [2,5] = (7) damage (second d6 is heat)

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,4] = (11)hit location


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 17, 2005)

*at the Wick*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> To Bear, "Hang on there, Herc...let's see what this little thing does before we smash it to bits."




To Skath:  The evil that arived tonight coincided with the smell this orb produces!  Nothing good can come from this object's existance!

Bear rolls 3d6, getting [2,5,4] = (11)  to see Skath's point of view (I assume this is a satisfactory roll)

However,...You may be right.  I don't want to get shocked (or worse) by this thing because of a haste decision.  Let's see if we can knock it out of the markings. 

Bear will look for a chair or blanket or something he can use to knock the orb out of the ritual circle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Upstairs:

There are many items scattered around the room suitable for knocking the Censer out of the protective circle -- bedspreads, nightstands, pillows, etc.

Downstairs:

OOC: Gavril's posted.  Once Cerallos and Deasaigh have posted, I'll roll for Gealach and put up the full description of Phase 8.


----------



## Pan (Oct 18, 2005)

*my point is...*

Seeing that the creature is apparently harmed by corporeal maens, Daesaigh kneals at a near-by table for support and looses an arrow at the shadowy mass.  As the bolt is released he  sees that his aim is true and Daesaigh grins at the irony of his actions to his name.

Daesaigh rolls 1d6, getting [2] = (2) hit

Daesaigh rolls 1d6, getting [4] = (4) lacation

Daesaigh rolls 1d6, getting [3] = (3)  damage

May you take that scar to remind you of this day fell beast, should you live to display it!!! 

_Perhaps this cruel world is more just than my heart had convinced me..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:  

Chris, I know it's been a long time since Deasaigh actually got to shoot, but . . .

You need to roll 3d6 to hit, 3d6 for Hit Location, and 2d6+1 for Damage.  

If you wish to use your Combat Skill Levels, let me know.  You can use all 6 of them to improve your odds of hitting, all six to improve your odds of avoiding being hit, or you could use them (two at a time) to improve your damage classes (for a total of +3 Damage Classes).  If you use 2 CSL's for damage, your damage roll would be 2d6 and 1d3; 4 CSL's would move your damage to 3d6; and using all six of them for damage would give you damage of 3d6+1.  You can use your 6 CSL's for any combination of the above, but remember it takes 2 of them to improve your Damage Class by one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC: 

Per a discussion with Chris, I will re-roll his attack as he can't get to a computer again this evening.  He'll use 4 CSLs to improve his Offensive Combat Value, and 2 CSLs to improve his Damage Class.

IC:

Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,3] = (11) To Hit

Deasaigh rolls 3d6, getting [2,2,1] = (5) Hit Location

Deasaigh rolls 2d6+1d3, getting [5,1,3] = (9) Damage

OOC: Description of Phase 8 will follow (after Cerallos posts his actions) - most likely tomorrow morning.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos grabs his quarterstaff and rolls behind another table, draws two daggers off his side and lets fly. Cerallos uses a combat skill level to bump his OCV from 7 to 9.

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [4,1,2] = (7) to hit

  Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,6,4] = (12) location 

  Cerallos rolls 1d6+1, getting [2,1] = (3) damage

  Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,3,4] = (9) to hit

  Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [6,4,6] = (16) location

  Cerallos rolls 1d6+1, getting [1,1] = (2) damage

_These may not do a ton of damage, but chip a tree enough and it will fall._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Deasaigh's arrow streaks across the Common Room of the Wick, and straight through the 'head' of the creature.  Its head whips back, followed by its body, and it turns a complete back flip.  Immediately following the clothyard shaft, two daggers zip through the stomach and leg.  The Shadow screams in rage and pain, but it's not quite done yet!

In an incredible display of acrobatic skill, Gealach leaps from the stairway all the way across the room to the Shadow, screaming wildly and brandishing a _Túa_ in each hand.  Unfortunately, while his leap had plenty of distance and was quite accurate, his attacks with his axes went wild -- he missed completely.

Deasaigh does 14 BODY and 37 STUN, Cerallos does 1 BODY.

OOC: Ready for Phase 9 (Skáth upstairs, the Shadow and Athelstan downstairs).


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: I take it Gavril missed in phase 8?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I take it Gavril missed in phase 8?




OOC:

Nope.  Phase 4 he was recovering from the Drain, and Post #416 was his action for Phase 8.  I just forgot to post his actions in the description (I did deduct his damage from the beastie).

IC: 

Gavril's blades weave a shimmering wall of steel around him; occasionally a blade darts out from the defensive pattern to strike at the shadow.  One such swift strike licks the demon's chest, doing 2 BODY and 6 STUN.

OOC: NOW we're ready for Phase 9.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

For Gavril only:

[sblock]As the seconds pass, Gavril recovers further from the life draining attack of the Shadow.  On each of his phases (so, again in Phase 8) he recovers another 5 points of the BODY drained by that first devastating attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Driven past thought of tactical fighting, the Shadow lashes out at its nearest opponent (rolled 1d5 for all the people present and fighting).  An oddly long arm lashes out at Gavril, the claws sliding through the armor _almost_ as easily as the flesh of his shoulder.  This time that icy burn feels a little different - Gavril's life is not being sucked out, but by all the Gods this one HURTS!

The Shadow rolls 3d6, getting [3,6,3] = (12)

The Shadow rolls 3d6, getting [1,4,4] = (9)

The Shadow rolls 2d6, getting [3,6] = (9)

Gavril takes 7 BODY and 13 STUN.

For Gavril only:

[sblock]This is a physical attack rather than a Drain - the damage must be healed just like any other physical attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Athelstan again whirls his flail and strikes out smartly, but the whirling steel ball swings wide of the mark and the Shadow is unharmed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

OOC:

Unless Skáth has a comment or action for Phase 9, we're up to Phase 12 now.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: For the GM [sblock]Did Gavril recover more body in phase 4 or 8? By my count he was at 5, so seven should put him down again and two into the neg?[/sblock]


----------



## Mattress (Oct 20, 2005)

*Athelstan returns*

OOC:This is for Phase 12

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [3,4,6] = (13) to Hit

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [5,2,3] = (10) Hit Location

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [6,6] = (12) Damage

Having already discovered that this cruddy thing can be hurt regardless of its' phantom-esque physiology, Athelstan continues to flail away, hoping to wear the specter down.

Getcha getcha getcha... and I hope it stings like a _w_itch!

_I wish I had some noodles..._


----------



## Pan (Oct 21, 2005)

*If that one worked...*

Daesaigh takes note of the shreaking that surges from the demon, and with a bit more gusto releases another arrow from his magnificent bow.  He is still leaning aginst the table.  The bolt soars across the tavern in a fraction of a second illiciting a whistle that is so constant that it seems to sing in a momentary silence.  

The song is beautiful.



Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [6,1,1] = (8) hit

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [3,5,4] = (12) location

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [6,3,6] = (15) damage

 You may take that arrow back to the hell from wence you came, only go there quickly, as I shall send you on your way!  

OOC:  I would like to use my modifiers as +4 to damage and +2 to hit. I want this one to hurt!  Does that makes it an actual overall +2 to damage???

OOC:  Good to have you back in the game Matt!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: For the GM [sblock]Did Gavril recover more body in phase 4 or 8? By my count he was at 5, so seven should put him down again and two into the neg?[/sblock]




For Gavril Only:

[sblock]I posted a spoiler (Post #426) indicating that you'll get 5 points of the Drained BODY back on each of your action Phases (5 on Phase 4 and another 5 in Phase 8 puts you at 10 BODY).  The last claw attack was a physical attack rather than a Drain, so you'll have to heal those points as you would any other physical damage.  So as of Segment 12, Gavril will be at 8 BODY (3 Phases at 5 BODY recovered each = 15, minus 7 from the physical attack).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Thanks, I thought I must have missed something. Action coming later this morning...

Gavril continues to stand his ground with the shadow figure. He does his best to protect himself, but when the opportunity comes he strikes. 

OOC:  As last time, defensive strike, putting all my extra's into defense. 

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [4,5,5] = (14) to hit

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [4,5,3] = (12) hit location

Gavril rolls 3d6, getting [5,5,5] = (15) damage 1 normal 1 heat

Oops! I rolled three instead of two. Feel free to delete which ever damage die you wish.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 21, 2005)

*Skáth*

Are there any markings on the Censor?  As Bear knocks it out the the circle, I will wrap something around it and envelop it.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 22, 2005)

*a mighty winda blowin'*

OOC:  Bear will take a chair, aim with his good eye, and go bowling for orb censers.

IC:  ARRGGGGG!!! (as the brute slings the chair across the room.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Upstairs -

The chair caromes across the room, knocking the Censer out of the protective circle and across the room before Skáth can get to it.  As it tumbles across the floor, the censer springs open and a powdery substance - two tones of gray - puffs out and scatters across the floor.  The Censer comes to rest, open, against the far wall of the room.

The Censer does indeed have a pattern etched into one of the halves - a flower like pattern covers what would be proportionate to the arctic circle on a modern globe.  The markings strike a chord in Skáth's memory.

OOC: Roll an intelligence check to see if Skáth remembers where he's seen the pattern before.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

Downstairs - 

As Deasaigh's second arrow whips through the lower abdomen of the creature, it again emits an ear piercing shriek.  It doubles over from the pain, incidentally allowing both Gavril's sword and Athelstan's flail to pass just too high, then rears back and screams again before streaking over to a window and squeezing out through the cracks in the shutter.

An ominous quiet falls over the common room for a few seconds, and a sound like the rattling of bones can be heard outside the Wickshine's Last Inn.  The pounding on the door stops, and all is quiet outside as well.


----------



## Mattress (Oct 23, 2005)

_The crap-!?_

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2005)

*Gavril*

The silence is broken by the hiss of metal on metal as Gavril's weapons slide into their sheaths after a dramatic whirl of the blades. "The good thing about fighting ghosts and bones is that their is no blood to clean off the blade." He rights a chair and leans heavily on it. He glances at the others trying to gage how much fight is left in them if the attack renews. He shouts upstairs, "What's happening upstairs? Are you gentlemen alright?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2005)

*Something Wicked . . .*

After Post Segment 12 REC Phase, I have injuries to Béar (12 BODY left of 15), Athelstan (down to 10 BODY of 12), Gealach (13 BODY of 15), and Gavril (10 BODY remaining of 17).  All of these party members sustained one wound.  

(See OOC thread for info on magical healing).  

Many of the party are still short a few END, and no one is missing any STUN.  Everyone looks fairly fit to pick up the fight again except Cerallos, who is sitting down on an overturned table and breathing very hard - he looks completely exhausted.

Outside, everything remains very quiet.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 23, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Upstairs -
> 
> The chair caromes across the room, knocking the Censer out of the protective circle and across the room before Skáth can get to it.  As it tumbles across the floor, the censer springs open and a powdery substance - two tones of gray - puffs out and scatters across the floor.  The Censer comes to rest, open, against the far wall of the room.
> 
> ...




Int roll = int roll (1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=4)


----------



## Pan (Oct 24, 2005)

*Not going to relax yet*

Daesaigh slowly creeps to the window by the front door.  He pulls the table back and looks to see if anyone can be seen outside while maintaining as much cover as he can.  

Daesaigh rolls 3d6, getting [4,2,3] = (9)  Perception

"I'll not rest easy until I know that thing is dead."


----------



## draven14 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 _ That just about did me in...I've got to see this night through!_
Cerallos picks up his quarterstaff, then takes a few deep breaths, takes a drink from his waterskin, walks around to look for his 2 daggers and javelin he threw, and heads upstairs to see if Skath and Bear have found anything. He sees them in a room looking at a strange object on the floor.
 "What is it you have found?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2005)

*The View from Here*

Deasaigh creeps up to the window and peers outside. He sees no sign of the Shadow creature, but he does see numerous piles of bones scattered about the grounds.  As far as he can tell with his limited view, there are no 'live' skeletons anywhere about.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Int roll = int roll (1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=4)




Skáth definitely remembers seeing the flower-like design from the Censer recently (since he came to the Wickshine's Last Inn), but he cannot recall exactly where.


----------



## Pan (Oct 27, 2005)

*Preventative measure*

Daesaigh quickly, but cautiously goes outside and starts collecting femurs from each individual skeleton.  He does this in case there is any attempt to re-animate the undead lackeys.  He is a little grumpy and begins to grumble to himself, much like a mother after spanking her children; 


"Try to ............I'll show you...........Think you can just walk in here and...........I was trying to sleep."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2005)

*The Bone Collector*

Deasaigh steps out the door, muttering to himself and collecting bones.  Once he gets a double armful and looks around, however, he realizes there are far too many skeletons for him to disable all of them.  In fact, there are hundreds upon hundreds of them.  There's no telling how many generations of the dead rose from their graves this night - or whose call they were answering.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 27, 2005)

*upstairs*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> _ That just about did me in...I've got to see this night through!_
> Cerallos picks up his quarterstaff, then takes a few deep breaths, takes a drink from his waterskin, walks around to look for his 2 daggers and javelin he threw, and heads upstairs to see if Skath and Bear have found anything. He sees them in a room looking at a strange object on the floor.
> "What is it you have found?"




to Cerallos:
I don't know what this orb is, but all the yelling stopped when we knocked it out of the lines.

to Skath:
Have you in your life ever seen such a thing?


----------



## Mattress (Oct 27, 2005)

*Athelstan stews*

Upon watching Desaigh on his bone collecting stroll, Ashelstan hungrily muses to himself:
_
I wonder what taste you'd get from one a' THOSE as a soup bone?_

He quickly shakes his head and tries to get this morbid thought out of his head.

Must be hungrier than I thought... jeez.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2005)

*What's Goin' On Here?*

OOC:

At this point (assuming nothing else arrives to attack you in the night) you guys have some talking to do.  Continue speaking amongst yourselves and to the NPCs, learn a bit more about each other's characters, figure out as much as you can about what went on here, and role play your transformation from a collection of individuals into the beginnings of an adventuring party.  There are several avenues of inquiry for your edification and amusement!


----------



## draven14 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "So it's left to coincidence wether or not that thing and the skeletons left at the moment you got this orb out of this circle? That's too big of a coincidence for me, especially the fight that shadow creature was putting up. And I almost felt like he was holding back on us, as if sizing us all up.   Isn't this Master Sorden's room, what is this doing in here? Before all this began, when I was awoken from the screams, I talked to him outside this room, and he said he was interupted from his 'rituals', I respected his practices for I have prayers of my own and I asked him to continue. I don't want to point fingers, but I have a bad feeling about this, and so far tonight, my bad feelings have come true."
   "In the chaos of tonight, my memory fails me on one thing in particular, whatever happened to Master Sorden? I unfortunately remember what happened to poor Master Eadon. You don't suppose, Master Sorden somehow chanelled that shadow creature through Master Eadon, do you? Again, I don't mean to accuse, but there are some signs that I can't ignore."
   Cerallos takes another drink from his waterskin, and offers some to Bear and Scath, "Would either of you care for a drink of water?"

 OOC: Mike is it general knowledge that Faye do not require food or water to survive. I didn't know if this is something that Cerallos would know or not, I didn't want him to risk the chance of being rude to little man!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Didious, quit cowering back there and find my dagger. The excitement seems to be over for the moment. Get yourself a drink to steady yourself and see if there is any wine left."  He too glances outside at the heaps of bones. "Gods, I didn't know so many people had ever lived in this mudpuddle of a place."  He makes his way painfully upstairs to see what has happened.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

> OOC: Mike is it general knowledge that Faye do not require food or water to survive. I didn't know if this is something that Cerallos would know or not, I didn't want him to risk the chance of being rude to little man!




OOC:

Almost nothing about the Fae is 'general knowledge.'  You may have a small bit of 'knowledge' of them from your religious background, and Gavril may 'know' a little of them from his studies, but almost everything that is 'known' (and that is very little) is the stuff of legend and myth, and not true knowledge at all.

Cerallos may make a KS: Religion roll to determine what he's heard about the Fae from Iobert's teachings.


----------



## Pan (Oct 28, 2005)

*Making no bones about...*

Re-entering the tavern Daesaigh goes straight upstairs and into the room of the praying man (whose name escapes me) and tears it apart looking for anything that might help him to solve this mystery.  No matress unturned, no candle unbroken.  

OOC:  Do I need to roll perception?


----------



## Mattress (Oct 28, 2005)

Athelstan ventures aloud:

Perhaps we should examine the Urn of Harrassement closer and see if there's anything else to discern from it? At the very least, wouldn't it be wise to keep it under close observation?

Upon re-realizing the state of his undress, he slowly and discreetly pulls his cloak about his body, lowers his head and walks to the doorway leading to the kitchen. He enters and stands around for a few moments, allowing for time that the others will continue with their conversation and tasks and hopefully forgetting him. After a minute or two, hood covering his head now, he exits the kitchen and goes back upstairs to his room to clothe himself and curse himself for his state of carelessness concerning his obviously-witnessed skin.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,3] = (6)   for KS: Religion

OOC: Would Cerallos recognize any of the symbols or markings from his training?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

Pan said:
			
		

> Re-entering the tavern Daesaigh goes straight upstairs and into the room of the praying man (whose name escapes me) and tears it apart looking for anything that might help him to solve this mystery.  No matress unturned, no candle unbroken.
> 
> OOC:  Do I need to roll perception?





Illé Sorden left nothing in his room except the Censer (which is now lying open on the floor, with a trail of ash between it and the protective circle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

Mattress said:
			
		

> Athelstan ventures aloud:
> 
> Perhaps we should examine the Urn of Harrassement closer and see if there's anything else to discern from it? At the very least, wouldn't it be wise to keep it under close observation?
> 
> Upon re-realizing the state of his undress, he slowly and discreetly pulls his cloak about his body, lowers his head and walks to the doorway leading to the kitchen. He enters and stands around for a few moments, allowing for time that the others will continue with their conversation and tasks and hopefully forgetting him. After a minute or two, hood covering his head now, he exits the kitchen and goes back upstairs to his room to clothe himself and curse himself for his state of carelessness concerning his obviously-witnessed skin.




A couple of things happen to Athelstan while he's downstairs.

First, Dorothea and Abel Still come hesitantly out of their room where they were hiding (along with the other patrons of the Wick).  There is mixed joy and sorrow on their faces as they confront Athelstan.  "Our children have returned to us!  Usta and Jinny are harmed, but alive.  Aved is restored to us as well, but only for burial.  Our thanks go to you and to the other warriors here tonight, who saved our lives and livelihood."

Second,  as Athelstan is slipping back out of the kitchen and toward the stairs, he notices Gealach huddled over the shredded remains of Eadon Marsh.  Gealach's back is to Athelstan, so he cannot see what Gealach is doing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [2,1,3] = (6)   for KS: Religion
> 
> OOC: Would Cerallos recognize any of the symbols or markings from his training?




Well, it seems that Cerallos absorbed a few legends of the Fae at his Master's knee after all.  Pays to pay attention in class, I guess!

For Cerallos only:

[sblock]Cerallos is aware of the following 'facts' about the Fae:

1.  They feed on emotion, and tastes for type of emotion differ much as tastes for food differ between humans.
2.  They can eat food, and some enjoy the sensual stimulation food offers, but they derive no nourishment from it.
3.  They are frequently mischievious, and often appear to be amoral (not immoral) as humans understand the term 'morality.'[/sblock]

Cerallos may make another KS: Religion roll to see if he recognizes the markings on the Censer.


----------



## Pan (Oct 28, 2005)

*Going down..Tee Hee*

After  ransacking the room Daesaigh goes down stairs to examine the body of Eadon.  He searches all pockets and crannies to see if he can find anything.  

"There must be a clue to this mystery, but where?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Gavril*

Having made his way upstairs, Gavril examines the censor and the design on the floor. After seeing the results of Daesaigh's search he doesn't bother to examine the room beyond those two things.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

Pan said:
			
		

> After  ransacking the room Daesaigh goes down stairs to examine the body of Eadon.  He searches all pockets and crannies to see if he can find anything.
> 
> "There must be a clue to this mystery, but where?"




OOC:  I'll have to wait for Athelstan's post to check his interaction with Gealach before I take care of your downstairs stuff. (Trying to keep the timeline _about_ right, anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2005)

*What's Goin' On, Here?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Having made his way upstairs, Gavril examines the censor and the design on the floor. After seeing the results of Daesaigh's search he doesn't bother to examine the room beyond those two things.




The circle is a very simple circle around a triangle, drawn on the floor with something that soaked into the wood.  It is a dark rust color.  The Censer is sturdy and plain as well, with only the flower like pattern etched into the 'pole position' of one hemisphere for decoration.  The ash strewn in the wake of its caroming path out of the circle smells the same as the odor which permeated the Wick and awoke a few of the party.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Any hope of Gavril's education extending to this sort of thing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2005)

*What's Goin' On Here?*

Gavril would know that Censers of this type are frequently used in religious observances, but he's got no knowledge of any specific religion/deity the symbols on this one would pertain to.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "So it's left to coincidence wether or not that thing and the skeletons left at the moment you got this orb out of this circle? That's too big of a coincidence for me, especially the fight that shadow creature was putting up. And I almost felt like he was holding back on us, as if sizing us all up.   Isn't this Master Sorden's room, what is this doing in here? Before all this began, when I was awoken from the screams, I talked to him outside this room, and he said he was interupted from his 'rituals', I respected his practices for I have prayers of my own and I asked him to continue. I don't want to point fingers, but I have a bad feeling about this, and so far tonight, my bad feelings have come true."
> "In the chaos of tonight, my memory fails me on one thing in particular, whatever happened to Master Sorden? I unfortunately remember what happened to poor Master Eadon. You don't suppose, Master Sorden somehow chanelled that shadow creature through Master Eadon, do you? Again, I don't mean to accuse, but there are some signs that I can't ignore."
> Cerallos takes another drink from his waterskin, and offers some to Bear and Scath, "Would either of you care for a drink of water?"
> 
> OOC: Mike is it general knowledge that Faye do not require food or water to survive. I didn't know if this is something that Cerallos would know or not, I didn't want him to risk the chance of being rude to little man!




"I'd love some water.  Thanks."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skath will stay in the room with the censor.  He is relly trying to pick his brain to recall where he knows the markings from.  When he sees others in the room he will size them up for wounds and ask the most damaged if they would like some healing.  Did I see Gavril get hit?  If so I will make a poin to visit him and heal his wounds.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 30, 2005)

*upstairs*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "So it's left to coincidence wether or not that thing and the skeletons left at the moment you got this orb out of this circle? That's too big of a coincidence for me, especially the fight that shadow creature was putting up. And I almost felt like he was holding back on us, as if sizing us all up.   Isn't this Master Sorden's room, what is this doing in here? Before all this began, when I was awoken from the screams, I talked to him outside this room, and he said he was interupted from his 'rituals', I respected his practices for I have prayers of my own and I asked him to continue. I don't want to point fingers, but I have a bad feeling about this, and so far tonight, my bad feelings have come true."
> "In the chaos of tonight, my memory fails me on one thing in particular, whatever happened to Master Sorden? I unfortunately remember what happened to poor Master Eadon. You don't suppose, Master Sorden somehow chanelled that shadow creature through Master Eadon, do you? Again, I don't mean to accuse, but there are some signs that I can't ignore."
> Cerallos takes another drink from his waterskin, and offers some to Bear and Scath, "Would either of you care for a drink of water?"
> 
> OOC: Mike is it general knowledge that Faye do not require food or water to survive. I didn't know if this is something that Cerallos would know or not, I didn't want him to risk the chance of being rude to little man!




"I would also love a drink of water.  Thank you, Master Cerallos."

Bear will stand over the censor, careful not to touch it, and ponder a bit.

Bear rolls 3d6, getting [1,3,2] = (6) for a KS on the orb.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos rolls 3d6, getting [4,4,4] = (12) for KS: Religion
"I figured you might could use some after our adventure this evening. That is quite a weapon you wield, Master Bear, I suspect it's seen some action?"   To Scath, "You are welcome as well, Master Scath, what do you make of these remains?
And it just occurred to me, does anyone know how the Stills are doing as well as the fellow that joined us in the fight?" 
_The markings on that orb...have I seen that before?...think...think!_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Let us take this dangerous object downstairs where we can keep an eye on it and discuss what we know. Perhaps we can bring some sense to the evenings events."


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 30, 2005)

*upstairs*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "I figured you might could use some after our adventure this evening. That is quite a weapon you wield, Master Bear, I suspect it's seen some action?"





"Yes, Thanatos and I have seen our share of battles.  What about you, Master Cerallos?  How did you come about your training?  It seems as though you are not short of experience."


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 30, 2005)

*upstairs*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Let us take this dangerous object downstairs where we can keep an eye on it and discuss what we know. Perhaps we can bring some sense to the evenings events."





"I agree.  Let's wrap it in a blanket so we do not have to touch it."


OOC:  If no one objects, Béar will wrap the censor in a sheet and carry it downstairs.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Excellent idea, I would be loath to touch such an object."  Gavril turns to make his way back downstairs.


----------



## Mattress (Oct 31, 2005)

Shuffling his feet a little, but concerned as to what exactly is going on, Athelstan coughs and speaks up.

Ahh... what's going on?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2005)

*A Little Strange . . .*

Gealach lets out a surprised grunt.  Athelstan's not certain, but he thinks he sees Gealach wipe his face before standing and turning to face the scantily clad man.

"I was just examining the remains of this unfortunate fellow to see if I could determine the . . . um . . . well, I was going to say 'cause of death,' but that seems rather obvious.  Maybe the avenue of possession?  How well did you all know him?"

Deasaigh comes down the stairs at this point to examine the body as well.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Cerallos*

To Bear, "Well, if you wish, I will tell you the full story sometime, but very much condensed, I was raised by a...monk, I guess you could say, and he taught me all that I know, with some additional things I've come across since he was murdered by a group of bandits. And I am now in a blood feud with them having dealt with all but one of them. And it's only a matter of time before I find him.    Forgive me for coming on so heavy but this is an extremely personal mission for me, and the answer to your question involves my former master.   How about you, Master Bear, Thanatos is it? How did the two of you come to be such an effective team?" 
 "I wonder if the Stills know anything about Master Sorden."


----------



## Mattress (Oct 31, 2005)

Athelstan shows no sign of having heard the man's words and begins to question what he sees.

What's wrong with your face? Did you touch him? How long have you been hunched there over him?

Athelstan scowls, mulling over this predicament and trying to remain detached from the situation.

_Something feels amiss._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2005)

*A Little Strange . . .*

"I've been here for only a few moments, I did touch the body in the course of my examinations (there's blood on them, of course), and there's nothing wrong with my face . . . well, it's not all that attractive, but other than that . . ."


----------



## Mattress (Nov 1, 2005)

*Athelstan feels very distrusting*



How do you know he's safe to touch? What if something happend to him during all this that might leave some sort of... taint or... or residue behind?

Did you find anything in your... ah, "examinations"?

_Seems honest enough, but that bumbling manner might just be a facade..._

Athelstan watches his eyes and wonders if the man is really hiding something or if he's just jumping at shadows.

OOC: Can I roll for perception to see if he's on the up and up?

If so, Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,1] = (4) for tomorrow when I'm in class.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

It appears to Athelstan that Gealach may be hiding something, but he has no idea what it might be.

"I can find nothing to show why this man 'channeled' the demon, but I am by no means an expert in such matters.  As for there being a 'taint,' I don't think it likely - but if some contamination does exist, I have reason to believe that I am proof against such things."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 3, 2005)

*a history lesson downstairs*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> To Bear, "Well, if you wish, I will tell you the full story sometime, but very much condensed, I was raised by a...monk, I guess you could say, and he taught me all that I know, with some additional things I've come across since he was murdered by a group of bandits. And I am now in a blood feud with them having dealt with all but one of them. And it's only a matter of time before I find him.    Forgive me for coming on so heavy but this is an extremely personal mission for me, and the answer to your question involves my former master.   How about you, Master Bear, Thanatos is it? How did the two of you come to be such an effective team?"
> "I wonder if the Stills know anything about Master Sorden."





"If the subject of your master causes you grief, then by all means, let's let the matter rest for a while."

"As for me, I was chosen at an early age to be an officer for the Rath Diamhair regulars.  It didn't work out that I would become an officer, but I was lucky and received about half the education an officer would.
"During drills, I broke their "regular" maces a little too often.  So my comanding officer had this one made.  When I received it, I saw that the word _THANATOS_ was etched into the shaft."


----------



## Mattress (Nov 3, 2005)

Scratching the back of his head and suddenly feeling he shouldn't be here at all, not in this inn, not in this place, not with these people... Athelstan forces out a reply:


Well... be careful around him, huh? Not to disrespect the dead, but you wouldn't want something to rub off, would you?

... and then turns to exit.

OOC: Unless you have any further objections, Mike, Athelstan is going to go upstairs and get dressed now. On his way out, he'll stop to talk to Dorothea and Abel Still and apologize again for rushing off to see what Galelach was up to.

I have no words to you for how sorry I am for what I've done to your son. If there was some other way, I was too weak of a man to find it. I would be honored to help you attend to him, if you will have me. I hope that he finds peace now, where ever he is. I'm sure he knows how much you both love him... and it is my firm belief... that he is somewhere beautiful and joyous. I pray that the both of you can find it in your heart to forgive me for... for this... and... and... I'm so sorry for your loss.

Athelstan begins to rush past them, tearful at the foolish loss of life and his own idiotic behavior that ended with a child being killed, no matter that he was possessed at the time.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos addresses the three in the room, "I think I'll check on our newest friend and the Stills, please let me know if you find anything or think of anything, no matter how obscure."
 With that, Cerallos gives a nod to them and heads down stairs with his staff tapping every third stair. Once at the bottom, he runs into Athelstan and notices that he seems very troubled. "Master Athelstan, are you alright? I was about to talk to our new friend over there and check on the Stills and anyone else." 

 Cerallos remains with Athelstan and is concerned with his friend's demeanor.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hello?*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will stay in the room with the censor.  He is relly trying to pick his brain to recall where he knows the markings from.  When he sees others in the room he will size them up for wounds and ask the most damaged if they would like some healing.  Did I see Gavril get hit?  If so I will make a poin to visit him and heal his wounds.




Mike, 

I never heard if I can try and remember anything more about these markings.  remembering? (1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=5)

What aqbout the rest of my post too?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2005)

*Aftermath*

OOC: 

Sorry, Mike.  I was expecting the other PCs to respond to your inquiries about their health.  Athelstan, Gavril, and Béar all sustained wounds in the fight.  Gealach still has a wound to his leg from fighting his way into the Wick.  You might also check on the state of the children (I don't think Skáth was privy to the fact that they survived).

As for remembering the symbols from the Censer, I've given you as much as you know, for now.

For the other posts since my last, it looks like they are all for other PCs, other than Athelstan's statements to the Stills.

IC (for Athelstan):

"We would be honored if you would attend Aved's services with us.  Please don't blame yourself for his death - you and the other guests did everything you could, and we are simply grateful that you preserved the girls, and us, and our Inn."


----------



## Mattress (Nov 4, 2005)

After concluding his discussion with the Stills and again offering his thanks at their kindness in the face of such brutality, Athelstan asks them to please let him know when the services will be and of what service he can be. He then heads toward the stairs where Cerallos approaches him with concern.

I'm alright, I guess... not really, but... I just can't get over killing that kid. There must've been something else I could do. But... instead I let rage get the best of me after he attacked and... it wasn't his fault, it was that... that dammedable* PHANTOM... !

As he speaks this, his voice begins to grow very determined and rises loudly as he barks out the last word with hatred and frustration at the situation and with himself.

Closing his eyes and breathing deeply, he calms himself and thinks a moment before speaking.

I'm just very, very tired and upset. Hah... never thought if I ever killed a person it'd go like this. Never did... no... 

He begins to get a far away look in his eyes and his voice declines into a hushed rasp.

I'm going to get my clothes on... now that everyone knows what kind of freak I am... hah, not much point, but... yeah. I'll be back down in a minute.

Oh, I forget to ask... so wrapped up in my thoughts... how are you after all this?

*I know how to spell that word in the context it's in... but if I spell it like the water-holding invention maybe I won't get Naughty Marks against me. Wa ha.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Putting his has hand on Athelstan's shoulder, Cerallos says, "Listen my friend, you did what all of us were doing, trying to save lives, ours, the Stills', and that of these kids. We all knew that any of those ghouls could have been killed, even with us trying to be careful. If the Stills can understand this, I know you can. You can't be too hard on yourself over this. I sympathize with you greatly over this Master Athelstan.    As for me, I am just about as close to exhaustion as I ever care to be. I keep drinking water as if that will help, but it does mentally. If that last fight lasted much longer, I think I would have collapsed."

 "You do what you need to do my friend, if you need to talk, please come find me. I'll be down here for the mean time. I'm going to check on the Stills and their kids and Master Gealach. I also need to refill my waterskin and I need to re-apply my symbols. Take care, my friend."
   With a nod Cerallos turns and says a prayer for his troubled friend.  

_ I hope my words helped in some way. I always try to do my former master honor in what he taught me and how to help in any way, in any situation. And please...let us have a peaceful rest of this morning._

 Cerallos makes his way over to the Stills first.

OOC: Mike, I'm sorry, but could you give me another run down of all the characters' locations. I don't know why this is so hard for me to keep up with and I want to be accurate.


----------



## Mattress (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanking Cerallos for his kind words, Athelstan smiles weakly but greatfully and turns to head upstairs to get dressed.

_He's a pretty good guy, I guess. I should try not to go off the deep end about things so much... just... take in all the facts and then see what it points to, rather than freak out at the first. God, I hope that kid doesn't haunt me. "Hey, kid... listen, I'm really sorry for what happend. If you wanna come visit me in a dream or something and talk... that's okay with me. I just hope you find peace... I'm really sorry."_

Heading upstairs through the cluttered hallway and amidst smashed framework, Athelstan heads to his quarters and picks his way through his belongings and begins to get dressed. All the while he looks forlornly at the bed, covers undmade and probably cold from the time passed since he left them... yet still terribly welcoming.
_
It'd just take a few minutes to warm back up..._

He sighs and fastens his belt, then throws his cloak back on and checks to make sure he's collected himself before turning and going back downstairs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

*Gavril*

At Skath's offer of healing, Gavril says, "I'd appreciate any assistance you can aford to give. I'd like to be as strong as possible if those bones outside start to rattle about again. If I'd known your sort were skilled in the healing arts, I'd have made a friend long before. Perhaps I wouldn't have this stiff leg had I known a fellow like you in my youth."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 7, 2005)

*downstairs.*

Having carried the censor downstairs in the sheet, Béar will place it on the bar.  Then he will find Skath.

To Skath:

IC:  Did I hear something about you having the gift of healing?  If so, could you take a look at a couple of wounds?  I was nicked a couple of times, and I fear they may become an infected, bothersom mess.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC:

Mike,

When healing, do I just look at the severity of a wound and therefore know how many die I need to roll to come close to healing the wound?  If this is the case, maybe I should not know the exact body each wound inflicts?  Just trying to keep it real...

Gavrils most serious wound, how bad does it seem to be?  Maybe on a scale of 1-10?  I don't know, maybe just knowing the actual body of each wound might be the most efficient way to play.

Let me know.

To Gavril:  "My friend, I do think the red is a much better color than some of those others on you."   At this comment, he will allow the end of his mouth to rise in a smile and soon is very amused at himself.  He will nontheless lay hands on Gavril though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2005)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Mike, I'm sorry, but could you give me another run down of all the characters' locations. I don't know why this is so hard for me to keep up with and I want to be accurate.[/COLOR]




OOC: 

At this point, I have everyone downstairs (Mike never actually posted that Skáth was going back downstairs, but since everyone else is in the common room I'll assume he went down after Béar and Gavril).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC:
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...




OOC:

I like the idea of you not knowing exactly how many BODY any particular wound entails.  Let's do it like this - rely on the character you're examining to tell you how badly he's hurt (this allows for some roleplay - e.g. Béar is very stoic and probably would tell you he's barely hurt even as he was bleeding out.  "It's just a flesh wound!").  Remember, you've developed healing as a skill, not just as a magical power.  You can also examine the wounds (rolling a healing skill check, probably with a decent modifier depending on conditions) to determine severity.  I could then give you a rating - Scratch, Mild, Moderate, Severe, Life Threatening, maybe?  You could also determine overall condition this way (because enough Scratches add up to Life Threatening).  Keep in mind, though, that an abysmal failure on the roll will likely cause you to mis-diagnose.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

Gavril gamely strikes a pose and examines himself. "Well, despite its esthetic merits I hope to avoid this shade of red whenever possible." He sighs as the wound is healed. "Damn that beats hell out of doing it the long way." Gavril looks over the assembled company marveling at the fates that have brought such an odd crew together. "There is a bond that comes with surviving a night like this. I am proud to have had you all at my side. I shudder to think how close to the end I came on this stormy night. Thank you all. I hope henceforth you'll do me the honor of calling me 'friend'." He doffs his hat and bows formally to the group.


----------



## Pan (Nov 7, 2005)

*Unsure*

Daesaigh shifts a little at this display of comrodery(sp).  His actions dictate that he is long bereft of such closeness.  After a moments pause he goes to the bar and begins to inspect the  orb.

_"I should be careful that I don't fall into that trap of trust again..."_


----------



## Mattress (Nov 8, 2005)

*Agorophobic Athelstan*

Athelstan returns to hear the last bit of Gavril's voice speaking of commeraderie and rolls his eyes a bit at this.

_Just how d'you think these gents'd let you forget what you look like? Odds? Five'll get you ten they'll have pitchin' forks and torches at the ready before sun-up to spear an' toast you alive, dummy. Better to bid Cerallos farwell if he intends to stay and head off for... ah... "greener" pastures._

His mouth turns up a bit at this in a smile that says "Well, it was nice while it lasted" and he rights an overturned table and chair for himself near the back of the room (of course). Sitting down, he puts his feet up on the table feeling particularly lucky (or suicidal) and knowing that WHEN the time to run like mad from yells of "cursed" and "evil one" (probably on the heels of being blamed for all the trouble at the inn tonight) he'll need to be at the ready.

_Ahh, they still look pretty friendly to me... probably got a good ten or fifteen minutes of niceties left in 'em before all the excitement dies down and they begin to think clearly. Which is to say, in a decidely unhappy-of-my-skin-color-manner._

Athelstan looks at the large, scarred man who he fought so closely near at the beginning of all this ruckuss.

_He seemed pretty nice, all things considered. But even with those scars he wears, chances are even HE'LL turn against me if the mob mentality convinces them it's me that was behind this trouble._

Thinking so much about his disposition clearly for the first time since bedtime, he reaches into his pocket absently and produces a small metal tin. Removing the band of metal that holds the lid on, he then unscrews the tightly fitting lid and plucks a peice of his specially prepared gum from a cover of leaves that help to keep it dry and fresh for travelling. Popping this in his mouth, he recovers himself as best as he can and makes sure his hood covers his face well in shadow.

_Still dark in here... maybe they won't see right through me. At least, not until I have to run. And boy, when I have to run... well, hah, that's about the long and short of it._

He returns to surveying the room, his "fix" all taken care of for another while.

_
And the Stills seemed particularly nice too, especially after what I did to their son._

He sighs at this and tries to shake the regret that's spun a fine cord of sadness through his every thought since things calmed down.
_
I really did mean to help them with his burial, too... but... once that mob mentality strikes a group... I won't have time to apologize for not sticking around to help out with it. Perhaps I can leave them a few coins to help pay for whatever the going rate of funerary arrangements around here is. I don't know how much it'll be... but surely a little bit of help is still help, right?_

He thinks on this and waits for the first one to approach him. Knowing full well that when the time comes, and it will, he'll have to split quick, so he looks around and thinks of which way he'll escape from.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Getting side-tracked for a moment on Gavril's comments, Cerallos, turns to him and nods back, "You are welcome and thank you too. Thank you to all of you as well, and I too pray that you would consider me a friend." 

        Cerallos passes his quarterstaff from one hand to the other and pats Gavril on the shoulder, "You fought quite well tonight, Master Gavril, I have yet to see sword work quite like that. When I saw how that shadow creature got you, I feared the worst."

    After any possible comments from Gavril, Cerallos makes his way over to the Stills. "Excuse me, the Stills is it? I just wanted to ask how you were holding up? And if it's not out of line, I wanted to ask about your children. Do you mind?"  

  Cerallos waits for a response praying that the Stills won't take offense to this and especially from his appearance.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril smiles, "You are pretty handy with that stick as well master Cerallos. I must say that shadow thing was unlike any opponet I've faced before. The feeling of having my very lifeforce ripped out is not an experience I wish to repeat." Seeing Athelstan withdraw Gavril calls out, "Noble Athelstan, please join me for a drink. A man shouldn't sit alone with dark thoughts after such a battle. It is too easy to dwell on the danger and cultivate self doubt. Join us in fellowship. With a shout he adds, Diddious! See about fetching those drinks man. A man needs companionship at a time like this. Since we've no women to comfort us at least we can brag about out accomplishments and turn this into a truely heroic struggle over the course of a few drinks. Those little bottles of yours are worthy of a chapter all their own."


----------



## Mattress (Nov 8, 2005)

*Agorophobic Athelstan*

A little shocked at this, Athelstan fears the worst.

_They seek to play at befriending me and then after the ruse has brought me low, do away with me in a decidedly unfriendly manner. Yet, if I give them cause to think I'm onto their tricks they may jump me all at once. Something that I'd be hard pressed to escape from considering the skill at fighting I've seen them display tonight. I'll play along for now, but I'm not drinkin' any of that stuff they want me to. I'll fake it or somethin'. The last thing I need is muddled senses and tangled feet when I have to book it outta this joint. I never thought Cerallos would buy into it. Maybe he's unawares of all this. He knows I'm not anything harmful, but... even he might not be able to hold the others back. Gotta make sure to ask him what his intentions are. I hate to run out on good people, after all.
_
With a disjointed laugh, he stands and makes his way to the table they sit at.

Ahh, sure. Why not, fellows? I'd be... happy... to join you for a moments refreshment.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Welcome friend, take a seat." Diddious brings over the drinks and sets one before Athelstan and the others. "Those little bottles of yours really impressed me. I can think of a time or two when a few angry men were chasing me that being able to create a patch of ice or wall of fire would have been most helpful. Is that something one could purchase or a secret of your own devising?"


----------



## Mattress (Nov 8, 2005)

Ahh, I don't know. I usually keep them pretty close since they're the only other type of defense I have besides my flail. You'd be able to use them, I'm pretty sure, but it'd take me some time and travel to get all the ingredients for them. Perhaps some of the countryside nearby might have something I could work with.

He eyes Gavril closely.

That would assume that I'd be staying, though. Which begs the question, what next?


----------



## Pan (Nov 9, 2005)

*Daesaigh in the rye*

Seeing that everyone has settled, Daesaigh goes to the bar, alone and seats himself to have a drink.  Feeling his mask to insure that it is still firmly in place he relaxes a little.  

"May I have a straw, madame?"

OOC:  Does this time period have straws?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2005)

*Belly up to the Bar*

"A . . . straw?  We have some broom straw, or some of the straw we use for ticking for the mattress.  Is that what you need?"


----------



## draven14 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Cerallos remains in  uncomfortable anticipation*

Cerallos still waits for a response from the Stills.  

_ I do hope it's not too sudden to ask, but I have to know some things that could possibly shed some light on tonight's events. If they take offense, then maybe Gealach would know something. There has to be an explanation for what has happened, and I will find it, even if I pass out from exhaustion trying to find it. _  
  Cerallos nervously tightens his fists around his quarterstaff and twists them in opposite directions.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Yes, what next indeed. I have no place to go until the borders are open, and I'm not sure I want to cross that bone pile out there until I have a better understanding of what is happening here, but I don't really fancy staying here either."  He shrugs.


----------



## Mattress (Nov 9, 2005)

Then perhaps we should all keep in mind that strange as it is, things aren't always what they seem like at first. Do you agree?


Athelstan continues to watch closely for any reactions.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes a long drink and nods knowingly. "You have the right of it sir. I cannot count the number of times I have found fat pockmarked girls hiding behind a womanly facade of corrsets, makeup and artifice. But I'll let you in on a secret, sometimes those less than perfect girls were a damn sight more fun than the cold hard beauties who were too pampered and spoiled to really give themselves over to proper sport if you know what I mean." He nudges Atheestan and adds in a more conspiritorial voice lest the innkeepress or the children should overhear. "Never judge a book 'til you've read it; never judge a woman 'til you've bed it."  He chuckles at his own wit.


----------



## Mattress (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm afraid I'll have to take your word for that. I've not known the company of a woman for... quite some time.

Athelstan lifts his glass and feigns drinking, instead only letting the liquid touch his closed lips. He then sets the glass down with one hand and wipes away what residue is left with the other.

_Won't get me drunk, no sir! Still... perhaps I've nothing to worry about from these people. The charismatic one, at least, seems alright so far._

So what do you think we should all do now?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2005)

*Backing up the game to heal*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> I like the idea of you not knowing exactly how many BODY any particular wound entails.  Let's do it like this - rely on the character you're examining to tell you how badly he's hurt (this allows for some roleplay - e.g. Béar is very stoic and probably would tell you he's barely hurt even as he was bleeding out.  "It's just a flesh wound!").  Remember, you've developed healing as a skill, not just as a magical power.  You can also examine the wounds (rolling a healing skill check, probably with a decent modifier depending on conditions) to determine severity.  I could then give you a rating - Scratch, Mild, Moderate, Severe, Life Threatening, maybe?  You could also determine overall condition this way (because enough Scratches add up to Life Threatening).  Keep in mind, though, that an abysmal failure on the roll will likely cause you to mis-diagnose.




Mike, Scott,

Sorry, I will have to back up the game a bit to heal Gavril.  Skáth will examine Gavril and if he has multiple wounds will try and determine which one is the most severe.  He will also ask Gavril which wound seems the most severe to him.  (Hopefully the two responses will coincide)   Skáth rolls a heal skill check for Gavril (1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=4) to determine severity of Gavrils wounds.  After this he will determine how many die to devote to the healing.

Sorry, I have been off for a while, work and girlfriend demanding time.  Both have their own rewards.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2005)

*Friends?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril gamely strikes a pose and examines himself. "Well, despite its esthetic merits I hope to avoid this shade of red whenever possible." He sighs as the wound is healed. "Damn that beats hell out of doing it the long way." Gavril looks over the assembled company marveling at the fates that have brought such an odd crew together. "There is a bond that comes with surviving a night like this. I am proud to have had you all at my side. I shudder to think how close to the end I came on this stormy night. Thank you all. I hope henceforth you'll do me the honor of calling me 'friend'." He doffs his hat and bows formally to the group.




_Skáth has never really had a close friend before and he is unsure why he feels so close to Gavril in such a short amount of time.  Maybe it is his jovial attitude, or perhaps because he is such a doofus and doesn't mind showing it. Skáth grins as an endless number of practical jokes he could play on Gavril come to mind.  At any rate he is pleased that Gavril mentioned the word friendship and is pleasantly feeding off the happy feelings eminating in the room._


----------



## Pan (Nov 10, 2005)

*Scratch that then..*

Daesaigh holds his beverage in hand for quite some time before finally deciding to crouch low in his stool and hide his face enough so that he can drink without displaying his face.  After taking a quick drink he replaces his scarf concealing his face, which strangly has not yet been seen by anyone.  He then collects the courage to up and sit by the green man, the winged man, the kind hearted man, and the lady's bane.  

"I cannot say what alignment of the stars has brought us here together, but I can say that I am relieved that I had the company of minds such as yours to assist in such a waylay.  I am Daesaigh Fioru, of the west country, where I dare say I have never seen such monstrosity.  What were those things, and will there be more?"  

He visibly shudders at the thought.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth take a seat in the middle of the table where Athelstan sits.  He rolls a perception roll (1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=1) to see if he spots that he is not really drinking.  (Mike will that notice it?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2005)

*Belated Replies*

OK, in order of necessary replies:

The Stills reply to Cerallos:  "Sir, after what you and the other guests have done for our family, you may ask whatever you wish of us.  Jinny and Usta are still unconscious, but we'll be happy to answer your questions, and you may speak with them when they awaken."

Skáth determines that Gavril retains only one visible wound (OOC: the BODY Drain attack left no marks) and it is mildly to moderately severe, though in no way life threatening.  (OOC: Scott, you'll have to correct me if I got that wrong - I've misplaced my tracking sheet from the combat).

Skáth also notices that Athelstan is not drinking.

OOC:  Did that cover everything?  If not, let me know and I'll post further replies this evening.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "Well, How were you first aware that your children transformed into those ghouls? Did they try to attack you as well? If you can remember any details at all, it will help. There has to be an explanation for this."
 

      Cerallos tries to carefully ask the right questions without sounding offensive. And he is very observant to the reactions given by the Stills as he questions them, careful not to be overwhelming.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Yes the wound wasn't too bad, all things considered. To what extent has Gavril noticed the odd behavior of his companions--the general reticence and concealing?

Gavril pales slightly at Athelstan comment about not knowing the company of a woman for some time a look of pity comes to his eye. He quickly turns his attention to Daesaigh, "Right before it felled me I had a thought about our shadowy foe, but I can't seem to remember. Maybe the wine will wash a memory forward. Does no one have knowledge of the censor that seems to have been the start of this whole mess?"  Gavril contemplates the strange assmeblage. _I've seen some odd characters in taverns before, but our little group is most unusual. On any other night meeting a real live winged fairy would be bizzare enough, but after all that's happened the little bugger seems like just another drinking buddy. And what's with the nervious potion bottler? He looks like a rabbit in a hawks shadow, ready to bolt, but not sure which way to run._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2005)

*A Night In Out of the Rain*

OOC:  

Gavril does not notice that Athelstan's not drinking, but everything else is fairly plain.

IC:

Dorothea speaks up:  "I was just about to lay wood to the fire for this morning, when the children came downstairs in a rush and attacked me!  If it hadn't been for you all, we'd have lost everything - including our lives!"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes the wound wasn't too bad, all things considered. To what extent has Gavril noticed the odd behavior of his companions--the general reticence and concealing?
> 
> Gavril pales slightly at Athelstan comment about not knowing the company of a woman for some time a look of pity comes to his eye. He quickly turns his attention to Daesaigh, "Right before it felled me I had a thought about our shadowy foe, but I can't seem to remember. Maybe the wine will wash a memory forward. Does no one have knowledge of the censor that seems to have been the start of this whole mess?"  Gavril contemplates the strange assmeblage. _I've seen some odd characters in taverns before, but our little group is most unusual. On any other night meeting a real live winged fairy would be bizzare enough, but after all that's happened the little bugger seems like just another drinking buddy. And what's with the nervious potion bottler? He looks like a rabbit in a hawks shadow, ready to bolt, but not sure which way to run._




"I believe that your skills with that blade saved you a lot more damage.  You are quite the fighter."  Nonetheless, you do seem to be injured so let me see what I can do to ease that pain."

First, Skáth will use his healing skills to make sure all the wounds are properly bandaged and poulticed.  healing skill check (1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)

Secondly, Skáth will use his faeborn healing skill to heal Gavril as much as amaze the crowd.  He will create as much pomp and circumstance as he feels he may get away with and grit his teeth as if concentrating with all his might.

faeborn healing (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=3)  - This meets the check exactly.  Hopefully that is a success, not sure if you have to meet or be under the target number.

If it is a success, the healing roll is...   success roll (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=5)

_Hmm, should not have been so difficult, maybe I went overboard on the pomp and actually distrated myself._


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mattress said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'll have to take your word for that. I've not known the company of a woman for... quite some time.
> 
> Athelstan lifts his glass and feigns drinking, instead only letting the liquid touch his closed lips. He then sets the glass down with one hand and wipes away what residue is left with the other.
> 
> ...




When Skáth notices that Athelstan is not actually drinking, he will crook his and look him in the eye and look questioning at him, making it clear to Athelstan that Skáth is wondering why Athelstan would feel the need to deceive so.


----------



## Mattress (Nov 11, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> When Skáth notices that Athelstan is not actually drinking, he will crook his and look him in the eye and look questioning at him, making it clear to Athelstan that Skáth is wondering why Athelstan would feel the need to deceive so.





Athelstan sees this and gives him "the bug eyes" right back.

_Don't look at me..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I believe that your skills with that blade saved you a lot more damage.  You are quite the fighter."  Nonetheless, you do seem to be injured so let me see what I can do to ease that pain."
> 
> First, Skáth will use his healing skills to make sure all the wounds are properly bandaged and poulticed.  healing skill check (1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)
> 
> ...




Skáth believes the wound was succesfully poulticed and bound.  As he focuses his will on the wound and lays his hands on it, his hands begin to glow a warm pastel green.  Gavril feels a somewhat uncomfortable sensation, like stitches being pulled through the wound, and the glow fades.  When Skáth takes his hands away, the wound looks much as it did before the healing attempt.  Skáth reels in sudden exhaustion when the attempt is complete (ENDurance cost is 6 for using 3 dice).

(See OCC thread for explanation)


----------



## draven14 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"When was the last time you saw them, when you said 'good night' to them? Also Mrs. Dorothea, where exactly is their room and are they in it now?"
    Cerallos glances back around the room to see what the others are doing. He over-hears fractions of conversations and hopes that they might be able to come up with some theories about tonight. 

 OOC: Mike, what is Gaelach doing right now? Is any one, non-character, talking to him?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2005)

*A Night In Out Of The Rain*

Gealach is sitting in a corner, nursing a small beer.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 13, 2005)

*to Daesaigh.*

I see that in all the action tonight, you managed to keep your scarf on your face.  I was wondering, do you have a few scars also?  Missing your jaw perhaps?  I wonce saw a man loose the tip of his nose, lips, and chin in one swoop.  Surely it is not that bad under there.


----------



## Pan (Nov 14, 2005)

*Hummm...*

"I have been told it is much like the morning sun....  Burn your eyes.  I must spare you the details master Baer.  You fight well sir.  I wonderful show of strength!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 14, 2005)

*an attempt at friendly banter*

And you, Master Daesaigh.  I see you have a talent for killing enemies at a distance.  A very useful skill.  I was never any use with a bow.  Always shot too close or too far. (saying this while tapping on the wooden eye in his left socket)

Béar will then down the last of his drink and then lean back and slouch in his chair


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]As Cerallos scans the room for Gealach, he sees him sitting quitely in a corner.  Gealach's broad brimmed hat is again firmly in place, casting his face in shadow.  Cerallos notices that Gealach's left eye is glowing a baleful red.[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Afraid that his comments may have overwhelmed the Stills based on their silence, Cerallos bows his head and backs away, "If you will excuse me."  

    Cerallos walks over to the table of Bear and Daesaigh and plants his staff in front of him and nods to left side of it, "May I sit with you for a moment, I was wondering if I might ask of your thoughts and possible assistance?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 15, 2005)

Béar will gesture that Cerallos may sit at the table.


----------



## Pan (Nov 15, 2005)

*with a gesture...*

"Or corse, master Cerralos.  Master Baer and I were just discussing the aptitude of this tavern, and its inhabitants."

Daesaigh moves his chair a bit to make room for Cerralos at the table.  

_Whew, that was a close one!_

"How may we assist you?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril contemplates his drink and his companions, unusually quiet for the moment. Something nags, but he can't quite remember...

OOC: any chance to get another knowledge roll if he takes some time to contemplate?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2005)

*Gavril Scratches His Head*

OOC: Regarding the Shadow, you mean?  You may roll an INT check to try to remember what you read.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "Thank you."    Cerallos sits down, holding his staff in his right hand and continues in a low voice, "Well, I was talking with Dorothea Still, and I glanced around the room to see where Master Gealach was because I was going to go talk to him. Well, I don't know how to say this exactly, but his face was covered with shadow from his hat, as it is now, and I clearly saw his left eye 'glowing' red. I don't want to draw attention to him, but if there is a discrete way that you can look, I see that it is still glowing. Now from the available light in this room, there is no explanation that I have ever been taught of as to why it is glowing like that and I do not remember it like that when he busted through that door earlier tonight. I was planning on asking him how he came to get here and how he first encountered those skeletons earlier tonight. So I was wondering if  the two of you would like to accompany me over to his table and ask him if we could all sit with him and talk and see how he's doing and whatnot. What do you think? I was planning on talking to him by myself but after seeing that eye, I thought maybe I should have company with me to verify what I may see and hear, you know?" 

    Cerallos takes out his waterskin, holds his staff between the chair and his arm and takes a quick drink. He glances again at Gealach's eye and has a feeling come over him that he's never quite felt before. Not really fear, something else, definitely uncertainty.   _Is this guy going to turn out to be an ally or adversary. _ 


OOC: Hey Mike can you check on my character sheet. Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Gavril*

OOC: Int. Check (1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=4)


----------



## Pan (Nov 15, 2005)

*with pleasure*

"I shall accompany you Master Cerallos."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skáth believes the wound was succesfully poulticed and bound.  As he focuses his will on the wound and lays his hands on it, his hands begin to glow a warm pastel green.  Gavril feels a somewhat uncomfortable sensation, like stitches being pulled through the wound, and the glow fades.  When Skáth takes his hands away, the wound looks much as it did before the healing attempt.  Skáth reels in sudden exhaustion when the attempt is complete (ENDurance cost is 6 for using 3 dice).
> 
> (See OCC thread for explanation)




To Gavril, "Damn, I must be too distracted by that musketeer cap or something.  Let me collect my thoughts and I can try another location.  Unfortunately, my friend, I've learned that once I try a location, I am not able to do anything further there."

OCC - Gavril does have more than one wound?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

OOC: 

Unfortunately, the Shadow Demon was unable to inflict more than one physical wound on Gavril. 

Also unfortunately, Gavril's brush with death must have addled his wits a bit . . . the INT check missed by a few.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 17, 2005)

*wha...*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "Thank you."    Cerallos sits down, holding his staff in his right hand and continues in a low voice, "Well, I was talking with Dorothea Still, and I glanced around the room to see where Master Gealach was because I was going to go talk to him. Well, I don't know how to say this exactly, but his face was covered with shadow from his hat, as it is now, and I clearly saw his left eye 'glowing' red. I don't want to draw attention to him, but if there is a discrete way that you can look, I see that it is still glowing. Now from the available light in this room, there is no explanation that I have ever been taught of as to why it is glowing like that and I do not remember it like that when he busted through that door earlier tonight. I was planning on asking him how he came to get here and how he first encountered those skeletons earlier tonight. So I was wondering if  the two of you would like to accompany me over to his table and ask him if we could all sit with him and talk and see how he's doing and whatnot. What do you think? I was planning on talking to him by myself but after seeing that eye, I thought maybe I should have company with me to verify what I may see and hear, you know?"
> 
> Cerallos takes out his waterskin, holds his staff between the chair and his arm and takes a quick drink. He glances again at Gealach's eye and has a feeling come over him that he's never quite felt before. Not really fear, something else, definitely uncertainty.   _Is this guy going to turn out to be an ally or adversary. _
> 
> ...






to Cerallos:  "Okay, why not.  Let's go take a look at this red eye".


----------



## Mattress (Nov 17, 2005)

*Athelstan eyes cautiously*

Seeing a few of the others rustle about at their table, Athelstan wonders what if he's missed something.

_Don't like the way that fella was eyeballin' me a second ago and now this... what's the blivvy?_


----------



## draven14 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "Alright, great, thank you both. Maybe we can find out some answers."

   Cerallos stands and walks with Daesaigh and Bear over to the table that Gealach is sitting. "Master Gealach, would you mind if we sat and talked with you for a while?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*Gavril*

"Think nothing of it my little friend. I have managed to recover from worse wounds many times. This too shall pass. It was most kind of you to try. Next time I'll wear a different hat."  He adds with a grin. He glances at the group looking conspiritorial nearby and says softly to the Fae, "what are they on about?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"By all means, please sit down!"

As Gealach looks up at the three approaching him, each of them clearly sees his left eye glowing red.  As his pleasant face passes from the shadow of his hat brim into the revealing light of the lanterns, the glow disappears leaving his left eye appearing as ordinary as his right.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cerallos*

"Thank you, Master Gealach."  Cerallos takes a seat and holds his quarterstaff as before, in his right hand resting gently against the side of the table. 

 "Quite an evening we've had tonight, how are your wounds?"
Cerallos waits for an answer then follows with, "I was wondering, how did you first encounter those skeletons and then manage to make it to the inn?"

    Cerallos asks these questions all the while desperately wanting to ask about that eye. _Easy does it, when the time is right. I can't just start prodding about his eye. I've got to keep it respectful._

  Cerallos glances around the room, spots Gavril, and motions with his head to come join them.   "I'm sorry, do you mind if our other friends join us here, no need for anyone here to eat or drink alone after a night like this."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes another sip from his glass and gets up moving over to Gealach's table.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"Of course not," Gealach replies with a somewhat sardonic smile.

"My wounds do not trouble me overmuch, and I thank you for asking.  As to how I came to be here, I was looking for the place of course.  More specifically, I was looking for Master Béar and he happened to be here.  As I drew near the Wick I heard the sounds of battle and fought my way to the door.  The rest you know."

He continues to sip his beer, to all appearances completely relaxed.


----------



## Pan (Nov 19, 2005)

"May I inquire as to why you were looking for Master Baer?"  In a slightly accusitory tone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

Gealach appears somewhat confused by the question.  "Did I forget to announce myself as an agent of the Queen as I entered?  I'm usually more observant of the niceties than that.  Must have been the skeletons trying to end my life!  I truly thought I'd announced myself.  In any case, I am _Bairdéir_ Gealach Crois.  Master Béar is a member of the Queen's Army (are you not?) and I came with an assignment for him.  As a _Bairdéir_, I am given some latitude in such matters, and would be well pleased to swear the others of your fledgling group to the Queen's service so that you may join him!"

OOC:  All of you have heard of the _Bairdéir_.  They are an elite group of servants to the crown, chartered by the Queen as her first official act after her coronation.  They serve many functions for her - they travel her lands dispensing information regarding offical laws and edicts, they are (in a diminishing role as the Queen expands her rule to the entire island) emmisaries to lands not beholden to the Queen, they serve as irregulars in her army when needed, and administer the Queen's justice across her domains (both as judges and executioners of said justice).  As is typical of a bureaucracy, they also perform "such other duties as are deemed necessary by the Queen."  They are said to be incorruptable in their service.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 20, 2005)

*at the Wick*

to Gealach:

"Well son, stall no longer!!!  What new orders does _my Queen _ bid me?"


----------



## Pan (Nov 20, 2005)

*without a word*

Daesaigh says nothing, but waits patiently as Gealach responds with his orders.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril frowns, "This seems important news to hold so long," he says thinking out loud. "It puts a whole new slant on things if the Queen's enemies might be behind tonight's strange events."  He drains his glass and ponders this new turn of events.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"I do apologize, but this is a sensitive matter and the Queen's wishes in regards to it are for the ears only of those sworn to her service.  So let us just get this matter out of the way.

I sense that each of you is, for one reason or another, dispossessed or alone. I also sense that each of you wishes to belong to something, to be accepted.  I offer you all just such an opportunity.  I have the power to commission you as an irregular team in the service of the Queen.  Her majesty can certainly use men of such talent, and those who accept my offer will be a part of something greater than yourselves.  I suggest you take the night (or what remains of it) and sleep on it.  Master Béar, your orders will wait until these fine gentlemen have made up their minds (or at least until the morning).

Do any of you have any questions regarding the Queen or her service for me?  I'll answer to the best of my ability, and within the scope of what I am allowed to say."


----------



## draven14 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Cerallos inquires*

 "What would the Queen think, honestly think or say if she should stood before me and saw my appearance and knew that I was an agent for her? I have considerable trouble from the average man's reaction to my looks and I might have even more trouble if I try to inform that average man of a new law of the Queen's! Tell me of any requirements such as training or knowledge or uniform, for that could be a henderance for me."

_It would feel nice to belong to something again, to believe in a cause....it could also aid in my last remaining mission._

OOC: Hey Mike, don't forget my character sheet! Thank you sir.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril looks at the odd group before him. _We didn't perform too badly as a unit. Certainly an odd lot to be sure, but all competent in their own way. What else have I go to do?_ "I do have a question or too. What are the terms of seperation? Are we commiting to a set period of enlistment? How about the pay?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"I'm afraid you misunderstand, Master Cerallos!  I am not offering positions in the _Bairdéir_ - only the Queen herself may commission us, and there are . . . special . . . requirements.  However, in answer to your question, while all of us are expected to be able to serve all functions, efforts are made to place us where we normally have the greatest chances of success.

I am offering, for right now, _temporary_ positions in the Queen's army, as irregular forces.  It would be unfair to ask you to commit to permanent billings when you know so little about our service or military life.  I suggest you commit to a term of 6 months, and then we can re-evaluate whether you all and the Queen's service are a good fit for each other.  Pay is 1 Noble per month.  As irregulars, you will be sent on special assignments for which regular troops are unsuited and will not be required to wear uniforms or insignia."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gavril*

_A noble a month will hardly cover my cleaning bill and keep Diddious in grewl, but what choice do I have?_ He asks, "Will resonable expenses incurred in our work be covered?"


----------



## Mattress (Nov 22, 2005)

*Athelstan sez true*

_Sure it'd be nice to believe what this gent's sellin, but it isn't on the up-and-up... when it comes to legal-types, it NEVER is! Might as well use this as my chance for farwell. _


Speaking clearly and distinctly enough for all to hear him, Athelstan removes his hood and looks evenly at the man.

Okay, Mr. Recruitement Officer... I'd be particularly interested to hear your answer to his (jerking a thumb at Cerallos) question. What d'you think your Queen'd think about how I look? I won't have any of that "lesser race" crud, either.


In the time I've been alive I've come to realize one thing for sure concerning my "distinct appearance". And that is... anybody open-minded enough to accept me for what I am sure as hell isn't gonna be any kinda royale noble with virtue an' acceptance in their corner. Everybody's got an angle... even queen's what look to unite a kingdom. And after they're finished using ya for everything they need ya for, it's "so long, me hearties" and you're given them bum's rush. 'less you look like me, in which case you're given the bum's rush by way of the end of a long, danglin' rope. If you please, I'd like you to put my mind at ease so's I can be on my way.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gavril*

Only mildly surprised at the latest revelation Gavril thinks to himself, _I guess that explains why he's so jumpy. Are they including the Fae in this offer too? There must be something really strange afoot._


----------



## draven14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "Very well, I will leave you to tend to your business with Master Bear and I will seriously consider your offer. I appreciate this opportunity, thank you. Before I go, forgive me for asking, but could you tell me about your eye and why I saw it glowing? I haven't seen anything quite like that which really adds to my list for tonight's events!"

   Cerallos waits for a response then returns to the Stills. "Mrs. Dorothea, would it be possible to refill my waterskin with water?"

  Cerallos then sits at an empty table and begins examining some of his weapons, sharpening some of them and cleaning others, he also touches up some of his face paint.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

Gealach looks long and seriously at Athelstan.  He then lowers his face until it is once again covered in shadow.  As the line of shadow from his hat brim crosses his left eye, it once again takes on its baleful red glow, and the hint of fangs can be percieved glinting from his mouth.  As he speaks, everyone in the room can feel both the sincerity and the ferocity in his words:

"I tell you, sir, the Queen is more 'tolerant' than you can imagine, and if you wish it, you will indeed have a place in her service - a place where you no longer have to be alone, a place to belong in safety, where you will be accepted for what you are.  She has given even one such as I, who should be damned thrice over, a place.  You will fare no differently no matter your appearance."

Once more he raises his face to the light, and the strange atmosphere surrounding him dissipates.  "As to the details of my appearance, Master Cerallos, I am not in the habit of sharing with any but my brother _Bairdéir_.  Perhaps one day you will earn the right to that story, but as of now you must content yourself with my word that the shame of my condition will not affect you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

Dorothea graciously gives Cerallos permission to refill his waterskin.  She reinforces Gealach's recommendation that the crew return to bed for a few hours sleep, and offers to wake everyone about an hour after sunrise (about three hours from now).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril rises and nods. "Some sleep is definately in order. I bit you all good night, or good morning as you wish. Pleasant Dreams."  He makes his way up to his room, Diddious in tow.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 24, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike I sent you an e-mail, game related.  Have you received it?  It's not like you to not answer an e-mail.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 24, 2005)

*Béar*

Béar will stand from the table and sternfully ask Athelstan to join him in the kitchen for a moment.  

If Athelstan goes...

for Athelstan:  [sblock]Béar will lead him to the far corner of the room.  He turns and in a stern but quiet voice says: 
"I never want to hear you say a cross word about my queen.  If you even hint that she, or her plans, are anything but noble, there will be a price to pay.  She is a briliant, beautiful, just and loving ruler.  She would never, AND I MEAN NEVER, treat a person in any manner except the way that person deserves to be treated.  If you fight for her, she will give you a fair and just reward.  So, do we have an understanding?"

to Matt:[sblock]  Do not take any of this personally.  Take a look at Béar's character sheet under disadvantages for further understanding.[/sblock]  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike I sent you an e-mail, game related.  Have you received it?  It's not like you to not answer an e-mail.




Sorry about that - it's been a crazy couple of days and I forgot to check my e-mail yesterday or today.  I've replied now!


----------



## Pan (Nov 24, 2005)

*The odd on tow*

Daesaigh tarries for a long moment as the others begin to filter out of the room toward their beds.  He then, without words, glides to his own.  

_A strange night this is: that monster would arise only to flee by the company of strangers;  That a hatchling queen needs the help, yet again, from a farm boy whose only wish is of a life common; and that a mourning mother would send her childrens slayers off to bed.  I am truly, further from home than I thought.  _


----------



## Mattress (Nov 24, 2005)

Athelstan gets up feeling a reprimindation coming on for his untrustworthiness. He follows Béar into the kitchen.

[sblock] Looking evenly up into the big man's face, Athelstan speaks defensively right back:

Listen, pal, I couldn't help but fall over how concerned you are for your queen... so I'll try not to be too offended by your demanding tone. Just get one thing straight, though... I'm no soldier boy of yours, least ways just yet, so reign that attitude back. Far as you, personally, are concerned... I'm sorry if voicing myself gave you some kind of offense. But I'm not willing to throw in with ANYBODY unless they can take me speaking my mind and give me a straight answer back without a pause. Looking like THIS (holds his left hand hand palm-forward up into the other man's face) all your life can kinda kill any belief in others' to look below the skin.


Now if we're in agreement that your queen is on the up an' up, swell. I appreciated your working WITH me rather than AGAINST me during all of that craziness out there (jerks his thumb towards the door to the main room) and not believing straight off that I had something to do with that misery. But make no mistake, you won't gain my attentiveness nor my thankfulness by barking at me like that again. Do we agree to stop acting like heathens at each other?
[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Cerallos*

To Gaelach, "I apologize if I have offended you, I do understand and yes, perhaps one day I will deserve to hear that story. Good night, Master Gaelach." 

    Cerallos then heads upstairs and retires for the evening.


----------



## Pan (Nov 24, 2005)

OOC:  Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 25, 2005)

*to the GM:*

[sblock]mike, i feel that Béar's compentency is not yet in question , but it may soon be if Matt is not careful.  what should my base score be on 3d6 if he ever does question me?  and, I won't start a physical altercation if worse comes to worse, so no worries about two PCs physically fighting this early in the game  [/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 25, 2005)

*Béar*

to Athelstan:

[sblock]"Sir, you walk a very thin line.  I have spent the last few months 'educating' people who would say things about the queen much along the same line as what you have just spoken.  Threat or warning, you make take this as you wish.  But heed my advice (and this will be the first and last time you hear it!):  Keep a civil tongue regarding her majesty in my presence.  I have absolutely NO wish to fight you, however my mission has strict perameters--NO TOLERANCE.  And I will carry out my mission until the end.  It's your choice sir."

"And please, no more sarcasm.  It sounds so... petty".[/sblock]


----------



## Mattress (Nov 25, 2005)

for Béar [sblock]
Hmm. I can understand your mission and how strongly you feel about your queen. It would be wonderful to discover that all you say about her is true. But I'll have to find that out for myself, I suppose.

You'll forgive the sarcasm that creeps into my voice, it's my primary language.

Scratching his head and blinking back the oncoming weariness after yet another adrenaline rush for the evening, Athelstan puts out his hand.

Athelstan. Nice to meet you formally. So tell me, you mentioned your queen being just. Were I to be up front with her and take on her mission, would she protect me from those predjudiced to me for the unfortunate accident of having green skin?

for Bill [sblock] Hey, I didn't want to come across too strongly with my ire in my previous thread, but I kinda think Athelstan is the kind of person to let his feelings be known about his distrust of others due to his past treatment from skin color even in the face of such a large and obviously able-to-crush-him person. I don't see him really getting to just talking calmly about any of this to a stranger (especially after everything that's gone on tonight) without blowing up a little bit first. Now I'm thinking he'll be more receptive to actually talk TO your character than AT your character. Make sense?[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2005)

For Béar:

[sblock]Béar must make an EGO roll at +5 to avoid letting his temper get the best of him.  His EGO roll is 12-, so under many circumstances he'll only explode (unless you want him to) if he rolls an 18 (12-, +5, is a 17-).  Of course, in many cases this roll will be subject to other modifiers, as well.[/sblock]

For All:  I'll be out of town and without internet until sometime tomorrow.  Carry on!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

*Gavril*

zzzzz

OOC: After today, I'll be out of touch until sometime Monday evening.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 25, 2005)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, relate the price of 1 noble per month in todays terms.

After everyone clears out I will go to Gealach and begin chatting.  I will disclose nature of discussion after i know the pay.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2005)

OOC: A Noble is a Gold Piece in D&D terms.  One Noble per month is actually decent wage - middle to upper middle class wages in todays terms.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 27, 2005)

*in the kitchen*

for Athelstan:

[sblock] Béar will take Athelstan's hand and shake firmly. 
 "Good to meet you.  My name is Béar.  'Sworn protector of the Queen'.   
I have no doubt that my Queen would do all in her power to treat you, and have you treated, in no less than the manner that you deserve to be treated.  I mean, look at my face.  Kinda hard, isn't it?  But she has no prejudice against me.  I'm sure that your skin color will not concern her in the least.  Only a coward or a treatrous soul will feel her wrath.  

But enough of this seceret corner talk.  Let us return to the common room."

Matt
[sblock]  I was just trying a bit of role playing.  I absolutely understand where your character was coming from.  And my character would never have just let that go.  However, I wanted our characters to NOT throw down.  It's never good when two player characters do that.[/sblock]  [/sblock]


----------



## Mattress (Nov 27, 2005)

Athelstan follows his new aqquaintance out of the kitchen and into the common room, his left hand shooting out quickly and snatching what looks like a plum from a basket of fruit near one of the cupboards.

_A little late night repast never hurt anybody..._

Walking into the room, Athelstan stands around and sees what everyone else is up to.

to Bill [sblock] Bill, I completely understand what you're talking about. I kinda figured the both of us were going the same place with all that. [/sblock]

to Mr. Mike [sblock] Unless anything else is going on, Athelstan is going to go upstairs and sleep for those two or three hours that are left to him. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

OOC:  Just to make sure everyone knows where he is -- Béar and Skáth are downstairs with Gealach, everyone else has gone up to bed.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth will just hang around looking inconspicuious until everyone but G. has left.


----------



## Mattress (Nov 28, 2005)

*Athelstan dreams of fish*

Athelstan hardly finishes undressing and climbs into bed before he's fallen asleep, dreaming of exotic fish and other sea creatures. In his dreaming mind, he thinks:

_Is this an ocean? I've never seen an ocean before. I'd dearly love to see one before I die._

Soon the steady breathing of a sleeping body can be heard from his room.

ZZzzzzzz...


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 29, 2005)

*Béar*

"I think I will go back to my room and try to sleep a bit more."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"Sleep well, sir.  We'll discuss your orders in the morning after we see which of your party wishes to commit to the Queen's service."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

As Béar heads upstairs, Gealach turns to Skáth.  "Was there something you wished to speak about?  If so, I believe we are alone now.  If not, I'll be up to my room for a few hours shut eye!"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> As Béar heads upstairs, Gealach turns to Skáth.  "Was there something you wished to speak about?  If so, I believe we are alone now.  If not, I'll be up to my room for a few hours shut eye!"




"yes, there is...Though I have never been in Queen Mathair's service I have grown to know her quite well and very much admire her quest to unite the territories of Domhan.  As you may have observed, I am not the sterotypical Fae.  That being said the queen of the Unseelie court is none to happy that I have left and am not like the others  (why am I such a misfit, I am not just a nit-wit - could not resist, I have been sick and watched Rudolph tonight).  I have reason to beleive she is hunting for me and rather than pay, I would very much like absolution as long as I stay in Domhan.  Would the queen protect one of her servants in this way?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

A look of compassion flits briefly across Gealach's stern features.  "My dear boy, of course the Queen protects her own!  It's not a matter of protection vs. pay -- while you are in her service, you are under her protection."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos wanted to talk a bit more to the Stills and their children. Maybe there will be time in the morning, until then if nothing else happens, he will sleep soundly waiting for that blessid sun to come up and restore his endurance...as visions of sugar plums...sorry.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 4, 2005)

*sleeping...*

Zzz...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2005)

*Mikey, where are you?*

OOC: If Mike hasn't posted by bedtime tonight, I'll go ahead and advance time to the morning.


----------



## Pan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Z is for... zleeping?*

OOC: Sugar plums, LOL!  Good one!

"ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"     Not the same Zs as Baer, cause that would be gay, mine are all capitol Zs.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 5, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> A look of compassion flits briefly across Gealach's stern features.  "My dear boy, of course the Queen protects her own!  It's not a matter of protection vs. pay -- while you are in her service, you are under her protection."




"Then I will be happy to aid in any way I can.  I am here to see more of the queens land and how people are reacting to the unification so this might be just what I was looking for.  I am happy to meet you Gealach and I want you to know you can trust your back to me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2005)

*Downstairs at the Wick*

"Excellent!  I truly hope to have similarly positive responses from the others in this group.  For now, unless you've any other questions, I believe I'm to bed -- it's been a very long day, and unless I get a good 4 or 5 hours of sleep I'm a little cranky."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 6, 2005)

*Skáth*

"Nope, no more questions.  Go on get your sleep you silly human,  I do not know how you manage those bodies the way you do..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2005)

*A Restful Night*

Each member of the party awakens anytime between two and three hours after sunrise, feeling quite refreshed.  Downstairs, you find an excellent breakfast laid out, and the Stills -- along with Usta and Jinny -- bustling busily about.  Gealach is the last to come down.  In the light of day, he appears older than he seemed (certainly older than he moved) last night.  His ponytail has a few streaks of gray in its otherwise inky black, and his face is careworn and seamed.  He appears to be 45 or 50 years old.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Cerallos rises refreshed*

Cerallos approaches the Stills, "Good morning, Mrs. Still, I was wondering if I might be able to talk to your children after some breakfast?"  

_ Ahh, a new day, I feel so much better, my favorite time of day, where the rest of the day lies in front of you. I think I'll join my new friends for breakfast._

 "Master Gealach, why don't you join us here for breakfast?"


----------



## Mattress (Dec 6, 2005)

Athelstan comes into the common room and sits down at a table by himself and looks out the window, lost in thought.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2005)

*A New Day*

"Thank you, sir, I will."

Gealach sits and quietly begins eating.  

The Stills respond warmly to Cerallos' request to speak with Usta and Jinny -- they would appreciate him waiting until the girls finish the morning chores.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril comes down dressed in his traveling leathers and what might pass as a uniform at some distant potentate's court. It is cut vaguely like a cavalryman's uniform, but rich with velvet and brushed kidskin leather. The pale purple and burnished gold colors are hard on the eyes after a late night. He strides in with only a mild limp this morning. "Good morning gents! How's the coffee?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2005)

For Athelstan only:

[sblock]Athelstan's wounds are fully healed today.  See Talent: Rapid Healing for explanation.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2005)

*Skáth*

Skáth joins the others in the common room, anxious to see if there are any emotions to feed on, after last nights feast, he is "coming down" and anxious to keep the high.  Maybe he might stir the pot a bit...  He will sit on the window sill Athelstan is looking out.


----------



## Pan (Dec 7, 2005)

Daesaigh glides down the stairs shortly after Skath makes his way in.  He is dressed as before in a kilt like covering, though extending to his ankles, and a long red scarf that is wrapped around his face.  

'Good morn to you all... " 

He then sits with everyone and begins to eat, giving thanks to the tavern keepers for their hospitality.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos thoroughly enjoys his breakfast and looks around the inn and is thankful to have become involved with such a diverse group. "So, Master Gealach, I have thought about it, and I will accept your offer of last night, I hope these other fine men do as well. I look forward to starting this journey and one day gaining the right to hear that story!" 
  Cerallos sits up straight in his chair feeling the energy from that glorious sun filling him through the windows.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril nods in approval, "I too will take service it the Queen will have me."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 8, 2005)

*breakfast*

Béar will sit quietly at a table, eat a spot of breakfast, and await his orders.


----------



## Pan (Dec 8, 2005)

_I have nowhere else to go, and I have no one to go with with anyhow.  Perhaps,_ "I will go as well!  though I do not know the place..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2005)

*A New Day*

"The Queen welcomes you all to her service.  Athelstan?  What say you?"


----------



## Mattress (Dec 9, 2005)

Athelstan squints out the window to a tree in the distance. He sits like this for a few moments, then reaches down without looking and takes a peice of bread from his plate and munches on it. He stays like this for several moments, knowing that several a pair of eye are looking at him.
Finally, he answers:

Yeah, okay, I'm in.

He then turns around and, rather than facing the others, dives back into his breakfast.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2005)

*Gavril*

Watching Athelstan Gavril laughs, "Didn't take long to make a soldier out of that one. In the Queen's service less than a nouce and already he's learned an army travels on its stomach. I say we follow good Athelstan's example and eat a hearty meal while we may." He doffs he hat and bows to the company. "A pleasure to be serving with you gentlemen." To Gealach, Gavril offers and even deeper bow and asks, "What are our orders General sir?"


----------



## Mattress (Dec 9, 2005)

Usually, it occurs to him, he'd take offense at a good-natured comment like what Gavril just said. But maybe it's the optimism of having found people he could call friends or perhaps it's that he's realized that there's only so much paranoia a man can live with before it drives him nuts. Either way, he smiles at what Gavril says and continues to enjoy the excellent meal set before him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2005)

*A New Day*

"No General I, sir!  We have none such amongst the modern _Bairdéir_.  I'm just a simple messenger, and perhaps company on your road - for a while, at least.

This, then, is the Queen's bidding.  Queen Máthair has been running on a shoestring budget for some time now.  This is hardly a concern for _Bairdéir_ such as I, who serve out of love and loyalty, but the regular army must be paid.

Some 3 months ago, Máthair was approached by one Vyl Corruck, who claimed to have magical gifts allowing him to divine the location of silver and gold deep underearth.  This man claimed there was still silver to be had in the mines in FásachFiántas, just across the Tearmann border.  All he wanted in return for finding this ore for the Queen was a place in her Court, as Nobility (and a percentage of the silver from the mine).

The Queen was convinced, and dispatched Master Corruck with a squad of 20 miners.  They should long since have found the mines, assessed the availability of raw ore, and sent word back, but the Queen's heard nothing from them since the day they left Tearmann.

You are to locate Vyl Corruck and the miners and investigate the situation.  As commissioned irregulars, you are given Queen's Bond to resolve whatever situation you find as you deem appropriate and in the best interests of the country.  The Queen asks only for a report of your findings and subsequent actions."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "How do we send word of a report? And do you know anything about the land of this fancy named place?"  

     Cerallos continues enjoying his breakfast, savoring every bite.

  "This Corruck fellow just approached the Queen out of the blue? Do we know anything about him?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC:

Sorry about that -- I forget ya'll don't have a map of the countries yet.  Tearmann is the Queen's home 'territory,' and the capitol of the country she's forming.  FásachFiántas is 'The WilderLands,' a long stretch of incredibly mountainous terrain running almost the length of the southern side of the country.  It has never been a part of any territory or country.  It's totally unsettled land, home to brigands, outlaws, and monsters of almost every sort tough enough to survive the natural hazards of the place.

I'll try to get a map into PDF format small enough to post in the OOC thread so you guys can get a good look at it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril nods, "FásachFiántas will be an interesting place to work. It has long been home to the lawless. I'm not surprised that the Queen's miners ran into trouble there. We may find it useful to avoid revealing our status in such wilderlands."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "I agree Master Gavril, it would probably be best not to announce who we are. I was also wondering, sorry to bombard you with questions, how far of a journey is this FásachFiántas?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2005)

*A New Day*

OOC: See the OOC thread for a map of the land.

IC:

"It's about 100 miles as the crow flies to the approximate location of the mines -- about 4 or 5 days travel through the mountains, assuming no delays.  Once you've assessed the situation (and taken care of anything you deem within your charter), you'll travel the 40 0r 50 miles to Tearmann and make your report to the Queen.

There's a postern gate in the back wall of the Queen's castle.  Present yourself at this gate, show the guard these rings, and he'll arrange to have you taken to the Queen."

Gealach hands each of you a black iron ring, about a half inch wide.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes up a ring and compares it to his fingers and consider to himself, _not a very attractive thing, perhaps it would be best to wear in on a chain out of sight?_


----------



## draven14 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos takes the ring, thanks Gealach, and tries it on. He finds that it fits his left index finger. He notices somewhat of an empowering feeling once it's on and thinks to himself, _maybe it's just knowing that this represents the Queen._

 "Master Gealach, could anyone recognize this ring and cause trouble for us, or is this something only her court knows of? Also, do you know anything about this Corruck that we will be looking for?"

   Cerallos takes his last bite, then sits back enjoying this company, this place, the warmth of the fire and knows this could be the last meal in this kind of setting for a while. 

OOC: So, could we start calling this the fellowship of the rings...sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 13, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: See the OOC thread for a map of the land.
> 
> IC:
> 
> ...




"From your last words, it sounds like you have better things to do than travel with us?  If this matter is so pressing to the queen, why are you not joining us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2005)

*A New Day*

Seeming completely composed, Gealach replies, "I will be travelling with you part of the way.  As our route nears Tearmann, I am commanded to attend Queen Máthair at her court -- my mission was to find Béar and deliver his orders.  Unless I receive word before the time comes for us to part ways, I will not be with you the entire way.

For your question, Master Cerallos, the rings are readily recognizeable by anyone familiar with the Queen's customs.  If you are in a place or position where you do not wish to advertise your affiliation you should hide your ring.  However, if you should find yourself needing more authority than you can command on your own, most in the Queen's realm will recognize the rings as Her symbol."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Cerallos*

 "And anything else on this Corruck character?"


----------



## Mattress (Dec 13, 2005)

Listening to all this and trying to commit it to memory, Athelstan puts the iron ring in one of his many pockets in his inner tunic. When a pause in the discussion comes, he asks:

So these woodlands you speak of... what kinds of trouble, besides the usual brigidands of course, can you tell us of? More skeletal armies? Ghosts? What?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2005)

*A New Day*

"I know nothing else of Corruck.  I was away from Court when he had his audience with the Queen.  As to the Wilderlands . . . there's really no predicting what oddities we'll come across.  I'd say more, um, natural creatures than the undead we battled last night.  The terrain and weather will be almost as much a danger as the wildlife and brigands.  Some few of you have the look of mountain travellers.  The FásachFiántas are much the same as the mountains you are used to, only more so, if you take my meaning."


----------



## Pan (Dec 14, 2005)

"Can you tell us anything about last night?  I have traveled a bit as of late but I have never seen anything like those... things.  Does the queen have other enemies that seek to concil with the dead?  If so, will they seek us in her stead?"

Daesaigh waits for an answer with accusation on his eye lids.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2005)

*A New Day*

"I know nothing of the happenings at the inn last night, other than what I stumbled onto.  Skeletons are the least of the Undead, fairly easily summoned by those who seek out such knowledge.  Shadow Demons are somewhat more difficult, and the one from last night is of more concern to me than the Skeletons.  I will be making a full report to the Queen on my return to Court, and my guess is that she'll want the matter investigated.  I know not why the summoner of the creatures targeted the Wick -- it seems likely there was something here in the building he wanted, and once he obtained it he fled."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2005)

OOC:  See the OOC thread for info on the face to face session.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Cerallos to probe further...*

"Well nothing like returning to my mountains!"  Cerallos starts to rise from his chair, "If everyone will excuse me, I'm going to talk to the Stills a bit more."  Cerallos approaches the Stills and asks, "Excuse me, but would it possible for me to talk to the children now?"

 _I have to find out some answers about last night. I can't embark on this new journey without some answers on a mystery of this magnitude. Gealach seems right, that shadow creature did seem to retreat after finding what it wanted. But what?_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2005)

*A New Day*

"Certainly you may speak with Jinny and Usta!"  Mrs. Still calls the children over and tells them the nice man wants to talk to them a little about last night.  (_He is nice, even if his ears are a little . . . um . . ._)


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 16, 2005)

*another day...*

"Master Gaelach,  What news of the Queen?  Is she in good health?  How goes progress in Her other territories?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2005)

*A New Day*

"The Queen is well, though she is (of course) under much stress.  Her consolidation of the provinces is almost complete now."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Cerallos tries not to scare the children!*

  "Hello children, please do not be afraid of me, I know I look very different but the symbols on my face are painted on.   I am sorry for what you had to go through last night, especially losing your brother. Please know that we are going to find who is responsible for doing this, that is why I need you tell me anything you remember of last night. For example, what were you doing and where were you before all the trouble began? Can you remember?"
    Cerallos rests his staff against a table and tries to appear as friendly as possible.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I will be in North Carolina from Wednesday to the following Wednesday and I'm not sure if I will have internet access. But I'm ready to though and I will try. Mike, bring us up to speed...so I can get cold knocked out again, darn, dirty apes!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2005)

*Wrap Up At The Wick*

OK, here's the synopsis of the wrap up of A Night In Out of the Rain (the Wickshine's Last Inn).

Cerallos manages to talk to the children without quite scaring them to death, but the only thing they are able to tell him is that they fell asleep, had some really strange dreams that they don't quite remember, and woke up downstairs aching all over.  They remember nothing specific about attacking the inhabitants of the Wick, or about being attacked in turn.

In their gratitude to the party for saving their livelihood and their lives, the Stills gift the party with a bottle of  Wickshine Apple Brandy, distilled about 100 years ago from the last of the Wickshine apples.  There are only 6 bottles left in existance (counting the one the party is given).  The Stills have the other five.

Abel Still is also a source of some knowledge.  He spins a tale told him by his grandfather, which he did not believe at the time.  The supernatural events of last night have at least half convinced Abel that the tale is true.  He tells the party that (the legend is):

Before it was the Wickshine's Last Inn, the Wick was the Wickshine Inn.  It stood in the middle of a small town from which the inn took it's name.  The town o fWickshine was famous for its apple orchards and more famous for its brandy.  Wickshine bacame a destination for merchants and traders, and the town's brandy gained popularity across the land from the lowliest taverns and alehouses to the monor houses of nobles.  Then, at the peak of the town's popularity, the bounty fo the orchards began to diminish.  With each year, the trees produced fewer and fewer of the apples for which the town was famous.  This led to the disintigration of the town as the people left one by one before the crops dried up completely, and the merchants quit stopping in Wickshine.  Now, only the Wickshine's Last Inn and the trees -- still turning green in season but never producing blossoms or apples -- remain.

But there is an even older account of the area, which is what Abel Still's grandfather let him in on.  Centuries before Wickshine existed, a temple to a foul god stood on this land.  As the temple spread its influence across the land, it came to the attention of the forces of law and justice.  A long struggle began, eventually breaking into open war.  In the end, the forces of Good prevailed, and the temple walls were toppled, it's acolytes and priests slain.  In time, the evil taint of the temple faded, and people came to settle the area again.  Homes were built, often using stones from the ruined temple, and the small community grew into the town of Wickshine -- so named as a shortening of the 'wicked shrine' that used claim the area.

Wishing to dissociate themselves from the town's dark history, the people came up with their own origin of the name -- they claimed it came from the time when the people were out late in the fall picking apples, and their families left candles shining in the windows to guide them home.

The party leaves fairly late that morning, after eating a hearty breakfast and being provisioned with a days worth of fresh food to supplement their trail rations. They are on the road three days, getting to know one another and making their way to the approximate location of the supposed mines in the Wilderlands, when the Face to Face adventure starts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2005)

*Face To Face Synopsis*

OK, short and sweet.

Three days out from the Wick, and well into the Wilderlands, Skáth wakes up Béar and Gavril telling them he heard a noise in the woods to the north.  The three of them attempted to wake up the others, only to find that they were impossible to rouse.  Furthermore, their bodies resisted stongly being moved, and of moved to a different position than that they were found in they gradually repositioned themselves to their starting pose.  The two humans moved to investigate, leaving the _Faeborn_ to guard the camp.

Béar and Gavril were attacked at the foot of a hill by two apes, normal to all appearances except that they were about eight feet tall and their eyes glowed an eerie red.  They defeated the apes, and moved to the top of the hill.  There they discovered a mansion that appeared to have been abandoned for about 3 to 6 months.  Nothing of value was found in the mansion, and they returned to camp as it was getting toward morning.

At the camp, the two scouts found that Skáth had disappeared without a trace, and that Athelstan was just rousing from his sleep.  The others woke in short order, and on discussion it was found that all of the party (including Béar and Gavril) found it very difficult to wake up.  After finding no sign of their dimunitive friend, the party decided to further investigate the ruins.  They made their way to the path around the mansion and toward a footbridge crossing a ravine discovered earlier, where they were attacked by five more of the giant apes.  This time one was wielding a huge club.  The apes were defeated with some difficulty (two of the party were knocked out and many suffered some physical injury).

We leave the intrepid explorers there, at the end of the bridge nursing their wounds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2005)

*The Jungle Hideaway*

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]Skáth is creeping through the woods on a Southern heading, when he hears signs of his party through the trees.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2005)

*Experience*

BTW, each of you got 5 Character Points for the Wickshine adventure.  Be thinking about how you want to spend them (Matt and Scott have already told me what they want to buy).  When you have a general idea, let me know and I'll figure out the best way to spend those points.  (You can save them, if you wish).


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> For Skáth Only:
> 
> [sblock]Skáth is creeping through the woods on a Southern heading, when he hears signs of his party through the trees.[/sblock]




Skáth comes back from taking a leak to see the party gone, he heads in the direction of the voices, hopefully _HIS _ party.  

What?  Yep, that is Gavril, I can tell that over the top voice anywhere.  And there is Bear's voice, not that there is a voice, the implied silence keys him in.

Skath will catch up with the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2005)

*A Jungle Hideaway*

The party is collected at the east end of the bridge, catching their breath, when Skáth nonchalantly strolls out of the jungle.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 21, 2005)

*united once again*

Coldly and without emotion: 

"Ahh. Our small friend is just in time to help us clear this tower."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril doffs his hat to the returning Fae. "Welcome back. Been romping with the she fae in the woods?"  

OOC: I take it nothing else significant happened after the battle with the apes?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2005)

OOC: Nothing at all -- we ended up hanging out for a while then everyone left.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2005)

*Skáth*

As Skáth comes back into the clearing where the party is gathered, he will say..." So everyone is asleep or whatever and I get bored go off into the bush for a second - Eyeing Gavril, 'not that kind of bush and not your kind of second'.  And when I return, you have abandoned me, leaving me to rediscover you and save you from yourselves."

Skáth will say this with disdain but a perception check may enlighten the party that he is indeed holding back a smile.


----------



## Mattress (Dec 22, 2005)

Romping in the woods, you say? Did you come across any... unfriendlies?

Athelstan is putting a few of the apes' teeth into his satchel which he retrieved after the battle. He mentally berates himself for doing absolutely no good during the entire melee.

_... they'd be better off with a trained monkey..._


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Gavril*

Gavril smiles at the little fae, "my kind of bush and my kind of second would have been more fun. We've been have more fun than a barrel full of monkeys."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 23, 2005)

*continuing.*

"Well, let's finish this."

Béar will cross the bridge and make for the tower to see what he can find.


----------



## Pan (Dec 23, 2005)

Daesaigh reluctantly follows.


----------



## Mattress (Dec 23, 2005)

Athelstan picks up a stone and begins tossing it up and down in his left hand, as he wordlessly follows his companions.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Gavril*

Crossbow once more in hand, Gavril joins the others in moving toward the tower.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2005)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Patting Athelstan on the shoulder, Cerallos whispers "At least you managed not to get smacked silly!"  He then follows the rest of the party across the bridge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The party crosses the bridge and approaches the tower without incident.  This is not much as Towers go (but then, it is in the middle of the jungle).  Made of wood and stone, square, and it looks to be 3 or 4 floors.  Entrance is from the North.

OOC:  I'll be out of town from now until Monday morning sometime.  I'll check in as soon as I get back.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2005)

*skath*

Skath will check out the area surrounding the castle, as only he can.  After the party investigates the ground surrounding the walls, he sill fly up and check the other walls and take a peek into the windows.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Gavril*

Moving around the tower Gavril covers any windows or other openings higher up with his crossbow, while others check the door.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 24, 2005)

*the tower*

IC:  As cautiously as possible, Béar will open the tower door and continue in.  

OOC:  if this involves a strength check, Béar rolls 3d6 [4,1,2] = (7)


----------



## Pan (Dec 25, 2005)

Daesaigh will position himself at the door beside Baer, bow drawn and ready to shoot as Bear opens it.


----------



## Mattress (Dec 27, 2005)

Athelstan just stands back and watches all the rest of the party going about their checks, hoping that if something tries to get the drop on his newfound companions, he might get the drop on them.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 27, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> IC:  As cautiously as possible, Béar will open the tower door and continue in.
> 
> OOC:  if this involves a strength check, Béar rolls 3d6 [4,1,2] = (7)




OK, if Bear decides to continue to open the door without as thorough an anvestigation as possible on the exterior, Skáth will decide to discontinue the exterior investigation and perch in a tree within view and watch what he can from the outside.

Thinking, _"OK, go on inside, I'm not taking unneccesary risks like this, that idiot is asking to get himself killed._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2005)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Gealach takes a guard position, watching the surrounding area but obviously attentive to Béar's entrance to the tower.

Béar easily opens the door, which is on the West side of the Northern wall of the tower.  The door opens into a 15' x 15' room.  There is a ragged pile of wood in the center of the Southern wall, a stairwell leading up along the Eastern wall, and a trap door in the floor in the SouthWest corner.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2006)

OOC: 

Wow - I leave town for a couple of days, and everything goes to H E Double Hockey Sticks!

Per Scott's post in another game, it looks as though everything since December's gone.  I'll follow Scott's lead and try to put together a summary, but I'll not be as quick as he's planning on - Caroline's got a birthday party coming up, and I'm out of the office for three days this week, so the two days I'm working I'll be swamped.  Béar with me   and just keep checking in - I'll get the summary up as soon as I can so we can resume where we left off.


----------



## draven14 (May 10, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Wow, this place is strange indeed. I think it had some sort of time altering device!"
Cerallos closes his eyes and shakes his head.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2006)

OOC: I'm going to hold off on my summary for a couple of days - the site authors have found a May 8th database and are testing to see if it's corrupted.  If it's not, we'll have everything up to the 8th but we'll lose what we post from now to then.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2006)

OOC: OK, looks like we're back to the 'Post a Summary' plan - they're not going to be able to restore the later database.  I'll get on it as soon as I get a few minutes to string together.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC:

Short summary:

The party was on their way to execute a mission for the Queen when some strange things happened in the jungle.  Skáth disappeared for a short while, and while he was gone the group discovered a manor house and tower.  They had begun exploring it when Skáth re-appeared (with no explanation as to his disappearance) and Diddious (Gavril's retainer) was discovered to have been captured.

A rescue mission was mounted, Diddious has now been recovered, and the group has decided to continue exploring the ruins in hopes of coming on (and destroying) the shadow creature that attacked them in the Wickshine's Last Inn.  Thus far, there's been little in the way of opposition - some giant apes and a few skeletons, and a sighting (possibly) of the Shadow Demon.

Here's a repost of the map to date.  Athelstan's just come up out of the pool, and the party's moved East down the stairs in the NorthEast corner of the map.  The room Béar is looking into is 15' by 7 1/2', with a portcullis in the center of the East wall and a largish stone statue in the SouthEast Corner.  A lever is on the East wall just North of the portcullis.  A tunnel with a sandy floor can be seen through the portcullis heading off East.

OOC:  Christopher has decided to take Deasaigh out of the game, at least for now - he's got too much going on with school, work, and girlfriend to devote the time he feels he should to the game.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 21, 2006)

*Béar*

Pointing to the portcullis, Béar says:  "I have a feeling this is nothing more than an alternate exit from the cave." 
Béar will pull the lever.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I wouldn't...too late. Oh well, if this does turn out to be a water trap that drowns us all, I won't even have the satisfaction of saying I told you so." He awaits the results of the lever pull.


----------



## Mattress (May 21, 2006)

Grimacing after the lever has been pulled, Athelstan cites:


Here we go again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Béar strides boldly across the room and pulls the lever.  The rest of the party waits with baited breath as silence fills the room for a few moments.  Finally, there's a loud grating sound followed by the sound of chains rattling, and the portcullis slowly rises into the doorway.  The way is clear for the party to head into the tunnel.


----------



## Mattress (May 22, 2006)

Athelstan spreads his arms in a mocking gesture.

I _knew_ there was nothing to be worried about!


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

At Athelstan's comment Gavril replies gamely, "Indeed good Athelstan I took the knocking of your knees as we waited not for fear, but merely fatigue." Adjusting his hat and checking to see how Diddious is holding up, Gavril gets ready to proceed. "Shall we see what lies beyond the bend?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Diddious is making a valiant effort, but it is obvious to Gavril that his ordeal has taken a terrible toll on the old man, and he's burning the last dregs of his energy.  He's sure to collapse soon, and will definitely need more rest than a few moments between treks to recover.


----------



## draven14 (May 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos still being shaken from a time warp feeling, gathers himself, "Well, shall we proceed into the tunnel?"

_How do you like that, that masked marksman, up and left, and I didn't even get to see his face. Well, maybe our paths will cross again..._


----------



## arkansasdave (May 22, 2006)

*Béar*

"Absolutely.  Let's see what is ahead."

OOC:  I don't know what you guys were worried about?  Béar is the BEST point man in the world.  He doesn't walk the party into any obvious traps, perilous fights, or any other generally bad situation.   haha


----------



## Mattress (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, let us see if there are any fine treasures of immesurable worth lying foolishly about...

... or somethings fearsome and foul with slobbering mouths full of snarling teeth and grasping, outstretched, hairy hands.

By all means, after you.

Athelstan mock bows and holds a hand out for the others to pass in front of him... starting with Bear.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril returns the mock bow as he takes his place behind Bear.


----------



## draven14 (May 23, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Before following the others, Cerallos walks over to the statue and takes a look at it.

OOC: Anything to notice or of interest?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2006)

The statue is between 7 and 8 feet tall, of a well armed and armored man (sword and hammer, and metal armor heavier than anyone in the party wears - or has even seen, in person).  It is made of black stone, and is extraordinarily detailed.


----------



## draven14 (May 24, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Master Galeach, have you ever seen anything like this? Look at this armor. I would rather not run into any of these anytime soon."
"Interesting this statue of such detail being here in this room, maybe it's some kind of warning."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2006)

*Gealach Crois*

"The armor depicted here is of very old design.  It's like has not been seen in the world in over 500 years, I think.  This statue is of a warrior of a people who disappeared entirely from Domhani long and long ago.  The mountains are full of such ancient remnants, though it's very rare to find one so well preserved!"

OOC: The post describing the statue appears somewhat misleading on a second reading, and I should clear it up I think.  The armor is not actually a metal suit placed on the statue - it is carved of the same black stone as the warrior itself.  It is plain from the detail of the design, however, that it is a suit of metal plate and chain (and thus quite uncommon in the experience of anyone in the party).


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Gavril*

Glancing back at the others who are examining the statue Gavril comments, "This is no art museum, let's focus on the task at hand."


----------



## Mattress (May 26, 2006)

Athelstan mumbles:

Wish I had a hammer like that. That is one mighty fine peice of craftsmanship.

Athelstan looks about the base of the statue all around it.

Lookin' for trouble: 3d6
->
[1,5,2] = (8)


----------



## draven14 (May 26, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Easy Master Gavril, I was merely hoping that this statue had more to do with this room and place then mere art. You never know, we may be up against these things, and since this stone is not likely to take a swing at us, I thought a closer look may reveal possible weaknesses. But don't fret, I'm ready...your lead."

Cerallos glances to Gealach and gives a slight bow of the head and quietly says "Thank you," and follows after the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Athelstan sees nothing unusual about the statue other than the craftsmanship and the fact that it does not actually stand on a base - the feet of the statue stand directly on the floor.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 26, 2006)

*moving on...*

still trying to see what is down the chamber that was just opened.  Having just heard the word "water trap", Béar will move somewhat cautiously.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Béar is moving down the sandy floored tunnel.  What is the rest of the party doing?


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Gavril*

The dandy of a swordsman follows Béar, paradoxically a bit sullen for having made a dire prediction that did not turn out to be true.


----------



## mleibrock (May 27, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth is atop Gavril really wishing he would not have folowed this crazy group down into this area without getting to know them better.  When they get above surface, if things are the same he will not be with the party.  

_This Bear is crazy and foolish and I do not want to be forced into fighting situations like these._


----------



## Mattress (May 27, 2006)

Athelstan pushes on the statue a little to see if it gives any.

Perception and alla that jazz.

3d6->[3,1,3] = (7)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Solid as a . . . well, as a rock!


----------



## Mattress (May 28, 2006)

Athelstan gives the statue a skeptic and dirty look, but continues with the party down the hall, thus bringing up the rear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The sand covered floor of the tunnel takes the party some 40 or 50 feet before ending at a portcullis similar to the one at the other end, complete with identical statue and a lever on the wall about 15 feet from the portcullis.  The portcullis is closed, but is only about a foot from the end of the tunnel so the party can see out easily.  On the other side of the portcullis, the tunnel opens up in the side of the plateau about 20 feet above the 'river' below.  The rotted remains of a wooden structure hang from the side of the plateau.  When Athelstan gets a look at them he quickly deduces that there used to be a block and tackle to hoist items up from the river to this opening.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Gavril*

Turning to his diminutive passenger, Gavril asks, "Do you think you could pass through the portcullis and work the lever to open it for the rest of us?"


----------



## Mattress (May 31, 2006)

Pointing at the rotted wood, Athelstan exclaims:

I deduce a block and tackle system was once in operation here!

Wonder what'll happen if we pull that lever down?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC:

Sorry, guys!  The lever is on the INSIDE of the tunnel - you can reach it from here, but someone standing on the very small lip of tunnel OUTSIDE the portcullis could not.


----------



## draven14 (May 31, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Noticing another statue, "Ahh, you see, Master Gavril, this is a sort of art museum after all."
Cerallos gives half a smile and raises a hand towards the statue.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 31, 2006)

*Béar*

Seeing that this is indeed an exit,
"I see no reason to continue on this path.  Let's continue clearing this place."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC: Any replies to Béar's suggestion?  Any actions?


----------



## Mattress (Jun 1, 2006)

So which way next?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2006)

*Gavril*

Taking a moment to breath the fresh air, Gavril looks at his companions. "An art museum indeed if a very dull one."  

OOC: How tired to they look especially Diddious?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

To Gavril's eye, everyone in the party appears somewhat the worse for wear - tired, dirty, and (at least slightly) wounded.  Diddious can stagger along with the party for a while longer, but he's feelin' it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

"We are going to have to rest soon. I hope this place isn't too much bigger. Maybe there will only be a treasure room, a tap room and perhaps a few fine bedrooms."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I agree Master Gavril, it seems that your servant could really use some good rest."  
Cerallos keeps pace with the group, going with the flow, staying alert.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Seeing that this is indeed an exit,
> "I see no reason to continue on this path.  Let's continue clearing this place."




I'm sorry my eager friend, but I have used most of my healing for the day and I would feel much better if I was able to benefit the party as well as keep myself healthy.  I think we may need to leave for a day and rest up.  We can come back right after, we are not all as robust as you and since our boney friends pick on all of us, some of the rest of us need some rest.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 7, 2006)

*Béar*

Looking around at the tired eyes of everybody (and assuming his own are just as droopy) Béar realizes the wisdom of this suggestion.
"I tell you, sometimes I don't know when I've had enough.  You're correct.  We need rest.  Let us leave this wretched hole."

OOC:  assuming that we will just leave from this new exit, I suggest that the GM "warp" us to the surface for the sake of moving things along.  


for the GM
[sblock]  3d6-> [1,3,2] = (6) to "not getting angry" check    [/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I agree, we all could use some rest. And I doubt anything we might find down here is going anywhere if we wish to return. And I definitely wish for this team to not split up in anyway!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2006)

*Gealach Crois*

"Again, the Queen maintains a waystation nearby - it's difficult to know exactly what time it is down here, but we should be able to reach it by nightfall even at the pace we'll be forced to hold with Diddious.  Does anyone have rope for the descent to the river from here?"


----------



## draven14 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Leaning his quarterstaff against a wall, Cerallos replies, "I do, 100 feet of it."
Cerallos takes out 100 feet of neatly coiled silk rope and shows it to Gealach. "Will this suffice?"


----------



## Mattress (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so worn out, I think I'd just as soon curl up down here someplace.

OOC: I've been really sick the past couple of days, so in case you don't hear from me again for a few more, just go on without me. I don't know if it's food poisoning (stay away from Subway) or if I've caught something. Either way, it's the pits.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2006)

*Gealach Crois*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> Leaning his quarterstaff against a wall, Cerallos replies, "I do, 100 feet of it."
> Cerallos takes out 100 feet of neatly coiled silk rope and shows it to Gealach. "Will this suffice?"




"That should do it.  Now the only question is would it be easier to lower ourselves down here or move back through the place to our original entry point."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 8, 2006)

*Béar*

"If we go back through to our original entry point, we will save the rope.  But we may run into something and have to fight again.  Unless, of course, we just run as hard as we can and not give our opponets a chance to engage.
"We can be out of this place in 30 seconds if we go back through.  It will take considerably longer if we climb down...not to mention the potential to fall."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I agree with Master Bear, that is if Master Garvril's servant is able to move that fast. Since nothing was found in the top of that tower, we could all go up to the top to rest. No one would know we were up there and we would have the advantage of over-seeing below."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2006)

*Gealach Crois*

"I'll take point on the way back out, and shout out if I see anything noteworthy!"

For Skáth only:

[sblock]Mike,

You and I have talked about spending Skáth's 5 points on either enhanced vision for seeing in the dark or on some sort of stealth ability for his flight.  If you're sure you want to do one or the other, let me know which and we'll assume he's already bought it if you want him to take point with Gealach.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

If no one voices objections or expresses a desire to do anything else here, Gealach begins leading the party back the way they came in.  After giving him a full minute head start, Gavril speaks up:

"Shall we, gentlemen?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 11, 2006)

*Béar*

"I think we shall."  as Béar exits


----------



## draven14 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos falls in as well after tucking his rope back away and taking a swig of water.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The party makes its way without incident back to their original entrance into the 'basement.'  After some scrambling, everyone clambers out the trap door and into the tower.  The party is now gathered in its entirety on the ground floor of the dilapidated tower in the jungle.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 13, 2006)

*Béar*

"If everybody is as exhausted as I, then we should stay here for a quick rest.  Better to rest here than to try walking back to the Queen's outpost and get jumped along the way while still tired."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Sounds good Master Bear, when the 3 of you checked the top earlier, did it seem like a good place for us to lie low? What does everyone think?"

Cerallos looks around for responses resting his weight on his quarterstaff.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC:  I don't remember.  did it seem ok, Mike?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC: It appeared fine to Béar.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Gavril*

Removing his hat and mopping his brow with a fresh handkerchief, Gavril says, "This seems as good a placeas an to rest as any, but I think we will need to set a watch."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Well, that was my thinking exactly, what better place to watch from? But I haven't been up there and I didn't know what the vantage point was like. For example if you could see enough over the ledges of the windows. If you couldn't see the ground it would be pointless. But this should be fine, and we haven't encountered any enemies lately, at least in the last 15 minutes.   If it suits everyone, I'll take the first watch. Rest up Master Diddious."
With that, Cerallos gives a slight bow of his head and looks for any objections.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - Sorry guys, I have had one hellava week at work.  But I will catch up.  

Skath would like first watch.  What time of day is it anyway, when we arrive outside?

Mike, I would like to spend the points on a stealthy movement.  I am guessing flying may be quieter than walking already but that may be my mistake.  Just for my reference how much noise does my flying create?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC: 

Flying would be a bit quieter than walking (the sound of his 'wings' probably would not be noticed by people engaged in casual conversation or other everyday activities), but as I didn't spend any points to make it stealthy he could definitely be detected by anyone actively listening for intruders - sentries and the like.


----------



## draven14 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Very well my little gray friend, I'll take the second watch. Or I could keep you company if you wish?"

Cerallos looks around to the others,
"So down here is it?"

_I wonder what the history of this place is...and how elaborate are those tunnels down there?_
OOC: Mike, what's a description of the base of this tower like. Are we enclosed, are there windows, is there rubble,etc.?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The first two floors of the tower are windowless.  The stone is in good repair, the condition of the wood (doors, stairs, floors) varies - in many places it is soft or even rotting from the damp, in others it is in good repair and will hold weight well.  There's no rubble.  The third (and top) floor has ample windows for a 360 degree view, however the encroaching jungle provides good cover to within about 20 feet of the tower on all sides.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 22, 2006)

*Béar*

"I think we should stay on the second floor to rest.  We can use the third floor to fall back if the need arises, and we will be closer to the watch man."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Sound tactics, but it doesn't exactly leave us with an exit strategy if another collection of walking bones surrounds us."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 23, 2006)

*Béar*

"Understandably Master Gavril, but if it comes to that, I doubt an exit will do us much good in our current state of repair.  I don't think we will out run anything tonight.  Our best course will be to fortify".


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

Looking at his battered tired companions, Gavril nods his agreement.


----------



## draven14 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Sounds good, let's get some rest then. I'll take first watch with Master Skathe. Can't hurt to have another pair of eyes on alert."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The group settles in on the second floor of the tower, those not on watch finding whatever comfortable spots are available and settling in for a nap (those who can sleep, anyway).  Gealach volunteers to make a foray to the camp down the hill and see what's left of the horse, mule, and equipment.

"I am more restless than fatigued at this point.  I expect to be back within an hour."

Surprisingly, Deasaigh volunteers to accompany Gealach on his foraging expidition, and they exit the tower.

OOC:  How long do you plan to rest?  Any thought to watch order other than the first?  Are you going to do something about food?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

"I never mind company on a watch, help me fight off the boredom.  I'm sure you all must be getting hungry, hopefully the pack animals will be near by, was there food on them?  

Gelach, do you know this area well, if there any kind of town near here?  I suppose there is food down below if anything other than skeletons is down there.  Maybe on the next foray, we might be on the lookout for grub too."


OCC - Mike, how long do I need to rest in order to regain healing attempts?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

To Gelach and Deasaigh, "Try to bring back some food if there is anything left of my gear."  He gets Diddious settled and pulls off his boots and heavy armor. "Wake me for second watch."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 23, 2006)

*Béar*

"Wake me for the third."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"You bet. Rest easy."
Cerallos steps next to Skathe and takes a knee, "You know, as I recall, the last time we had 'watch' when we came to, you were gone. I never got to ask, what happened? Did you see something that you followed or what?"

Cerallos asks with no accusation or anything of the sort in his tone, just mere curiosity, but at the same time he watches for any signs of dishonesty.

OOC: Hey Mike, I think I mis understood, when Chris left the game I assumed that Deasaigh went off on his own. But he has still been with us this whole time? For Pete's sake, if that's the case, I'm glad I posted thoughts instead of quotes when I commented on that masked fella takin' off and not getting to see his face!!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 23, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "You bet. Rest easy."
> Cerallos steps next to Skathe and takes a knee, "You know, as I recall, the last time we had 'watch' when we came to, you were gone. I never got to ask, what happened? Did you see something that you followed or what?"
> 
> Cerallos asks with no accusation or anything of the sort in his tone, just mere curiosity, but at the same time he watches for any signs of dishonesty.
> ...




"Well... I was a bit uncomfortable with the hastiness of entry into this tower - I guess my cautiousness comes from my size.  I thought we should have investigated as well as possible before entering but Bear had other ideas and I understand, it is in his nature to "bear" his way through things, but since I still don't know you all very well, I felt like I would rather not stick with a party that does not proceed with all the information possible.  So I thought I'd gather a little more data on the surrounding area while you were inside.  I was very unsure if I was going to come back when I heard the calls and then resigned myself that it is probably still safer to be with a foolish group than traverse the countryside alone."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2006)

> OOC: Hey Mike, I think I mis understood, when Chris left the game I assumed that Deasaigh went off on his own. But he has still been with us this whole time? For Pete's sake, if that's the case, I'm glad I posted thoughts instead of quotes when I commented on that masked fella takin' off and not getting to see his face!!




OOC:

When Chris decided he didn't have the time to devote to keeping up with the game, I wasn't sure how I wanted to handle Deasaigh so I only posted that Chris would not be posting from that point forward.  As Deasaigh still is the only real distance fighter in the party, I decided it would be for the best for him to remain with you.  I'll take him as an NPC and post for him (when I remember he's around).  I haven't asked Chris yet for permission to use his character (it slipped my mind when we were at dinner the other night).  If he has objections, I'll work an exit for Deasaigh into the story line at the first opportunity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2006)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike, how long do I need to rest in order to regain healing attempts?




OOC: You need a full nights sleep (6 to 8 hours) or the equivalent, but it can be broken up by a turn at watch, etc. - within reason, it doesn't have to be continuous.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2006)

*Gavril*

The weary swordsman is soon snoring softly, dreams of cold ale and warm women bringing him comfort.


----------



## draven14 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Continuing with Skath "Well, I'm glad you came back. So did you find anything? Or do you know anything about that bizarre state that the rest of us woke up in?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 27, 2006)

*Skáth*

"This is the first I know of what you say.  I did not get a chance to see much of the surrounding countryside, as it seemed like as soon as I left you were calling my name."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

For Skath Only:

[sblock]Perfect![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC: See the Out of Character thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142976) for an important post!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 4, 2006)

*Michael Leibrock*

Jeremy,

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!  Big one!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Best wishes to Jeremy and family!

After a few hours sleep, Gavril is awakened by the pain in his bad leg. Rising with some effort he walks about a bit to ease the stiffness. "I'll take a turn at the watch now. I can't sleep anyway. Did you see anything of interest while I was sleeping. It seems pretty quiet."


----------



## draven14 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Cerallos*

I am the very proud new father of a strapping 8 lb 3 oz, 20" baby son! He is absolutely wonderful and my wife is doing great. I won't say anymore because there's not enough room here to continue and I don't want to make you guys sick. I will say though, thanks for the comments!

Back to business...
"Oh, hello Master Gavril, I haven't seen or heard anything as of yet.  I was just talking to Master Skath about when we awoke and couldn't find him earlier. He has no knowledge of the other worldly state that the rest of us awoke to."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2006)

*Skáth*

"Good morning sleeping beauty.  Oops, seems like you may need some more sleep to make that statement come true.  What is true is that we have not seen diddle squat.

Now what is this business of waking in another wordly state?  This is what I know...

I am on watch and everyone is sleeping blissfully.  Bored and not feeling as secure being the only one on watch in this unfamiliar area, I inspect the area near our camp ground.  Before I knew it, an old friend found me, Queen knows how, stating the queen immediately needed my help.  So, we put you in a fae sleep so you would be protected during my absence.  I was gone only a couple hours and caught back up with you at the manor.

I wish I could have stayed, but we all have past lives that we are trying to leave behind and sometimes it becomes apparent those pasts will haunt us for years to come."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 6, 2006)

*Béar*

for the GM:
[sblock]  Béar rolls 3d6-> [6,4,6] = (16) to his "light sleep" talent.  
Since Béar would want to stay asleep, I asume all the talking would wake him? [/sblock]

Béar rolls over and opens his eyes.  He says nothing but listens to the conversation henceforth.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Perhaps his inhuman nature has made him immune to the strange otherworldly effect, something certainly occured for I witnessed it." At Skath's comment he smiles. "I try not to get overmuch beauty sleep when alone in the wild with only men. I wouldn't want anyone getting ideas," Gavril retorts. "Once we return to civilization I intend to languish in bed until the peacocks are green with envy and no lady can resist." He chuckles. "Speaking of vocal bellies, perhaps you have the right of it. I'm reliably informed that it is time for a little sustenance." Gavril rummages through his gear for something to much on. "I'll be happy to find a decent tavern as well," he notes as he chews a piece of hardtack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

For Skath only:

[sblock]There may be a slight misunderstanding about the sequence of events.  The party was on the way to investigate the mine for the Queen.  They camped for the night, and Skath disappeared from his watch.  When one of them awakened (I can't remember which one) he found the rest in a very strange state.  They couldn't be awakened, and their bodies resisted being repositioned.  They could be moved, but any arms/legs/etc. that were rearranged would slowly reposition themselves to their original sleeping positions.  I think Bear and Athelstan woke first and heard a noise in the jungle.  They went to investigate, thinking that might be where Skath had gone off to or been taken to.  They found the manor house and tower, and were about to go in when Skath reappeared.  So as far as the party knew, Skath had paralyzed them and walked off his watch (I'm actually surprised the rest of the group hasn't made more of a big deal about this, because it kinda made the little guy look irresponsible if not treacherous).

The hidden story is that Skath was approached by an 'acquaintance' from the Unseely Court.  It was this other _Fae_ that immobilized the party.  He convinced Skath that they would be fine (and they actually couldn't have been harmed while under the enchantment), and to help him recover an item that had been stolen from the Court.  Skath went with this fellow to the 'Kingdom Under the Hill' (_Fae_land) and helped him out.  Time passes differently there than in the mortal world, so his little adventure was entirely finished and he was back just as the party readied to enter the tower.

Feel free to give whatever details of this adventure to the group that you wish - it's Skath's adventure to hold close or to disclose.  Basically it was a way to explain his absence during the face to face adventure and to keep him up with experience as well if the main party did too much.

Call or e-mail if you have any questions!

PS - Thanks for your comments in the OOC thread.  I'll try to take your ideas into account in my plotting!  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - I am going to edit my last post in that case, see below.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh unlimbers his bow, strings it and moves to the stairs.

"I'm going up top where I can put my talents to best use.  I'll watch first, then sleep up there.  Give a yell if you see anything that needs shooting."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2006)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> for the GM:
> [sblock]  Béar rolls 3d6-> [6,4,6] = (16) to his "light sleep" talent.
> Since Béar would want to stay asleep, I asume all the talking would wake him? [/sblock]
> 
> Béar rolls over and opens his eyes.  He says nothing but listens to the conversation henceforth.




For Béar:

[sblock]Normally, you'd only make a lightsleep roll when you would _want_ to be awakened.  I'd use an EGO roll to resist waking up if you wish to continue sleeping.  Since a 16 fails that roll for Béar as well, we'll rule that he wakes up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2006)

*Gealach*

"If we're going to station here for a while, I'd also suggest we send someone to collect as much of our supplies and animals as remain down the hill.  The mule will certainly be able to make it up the stairs, and the horse should be able as well -- especially if both are led."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 10, 2006)

Rolling over from his restless nap, Béar likes what he hears.  "Good idea, Gealach.  A man of action.  I like that.  Would anyone like to join me for a stroll in the woods?"


----------



## draven14 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"That is a good idea and I don't know why I didn't think of that. I will join you Master Bear and I'll get a bit of rest when we return."  
Cerallos picks up his staff and readies himself.

To Skath, "Thank you for telling me that, that's at least one mystery solved for my mind. We can talk about this more later if you'd like."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I will remain on guard here while you recover the gear and such. I thank you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Deasaigh sticks with his original plan and moves quickly to the top of the tower.  He stumbles slightly once as a stair gives way and falls to the floor below, missing Gealach by mere inches.

Shooting a dirty look at his teammate, Gealach settles his back against a wall and prepares for sleep.  His _tua_ are close at hand.

OOC:

So I've got Gealach sleeping on the second floor, Deasaigh, Skath, and Gavril on guard on the roof, third floor, and second floor respectively, and Béar and Cerallos retrieving gear/horse/mule/etc.  Is this correct?

I'll call Matt tonight and try to find out if he's still in the land of the living.  If he is, I'll see if I can get him to catch up on the action and post for Athelstan.  Anyone seen him lately?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Works for me. Unsurprisingly, I haven't seen Matt.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 10, 2006)

*Béar*

"Excellent.  Let's go."  Béar grabs his Mace and exits the tower.

OOC:  I haven't seen or talked to Matt in over a week.  We never went to see Superman, so I hope he's still breathing


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 10, 2006)

*Skáth*

To others on watch,   "I think 3 on watch may be a bit of overkill, if nobody objects, I will tag along with the retreival party."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Siesta*

Neither Gealach nor Deasaigh voice objections.

OOC: In looking at the icons, it seems Matt checked on the posting on July 04.  I'll try to call him and find out what's up.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2006)

*Gavril*

No objection from Gavril, but he does say, "Do be careful and don't hesitate to shout for help if you need it." He taps his leg. "I can't say I'll be there too quickly, but I will do my best."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

Tall jungle trees provide some cover from the relentless sun, but the humidity quickly has everyone sweating as the retrieval party steps out the tower door, anxiety growing in each of their minds about the state of their gear and livestock.

You can walk round the path (across the bridge, around the manor house, and down the stairs) or attempt the more direct route (which is covered with undergrowth and would require cutting a path for everyone but Skáth).


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 12, 2006)

*Béar*

The thought never having crossed his mind that the party could cut its way through the forest, Béar begins along the path.

OOC:  Not necessarily against the idea, just oblivious to it...


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2006)

*Skáth*

Thinking the easiest path for all to be the regular path, Skáth will follow Bear.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos unsheaths both short swords and becomes a human ginsu cutting a path... just kidding.  

Cerallos follows behind Bear keeping his eyes peeled and ears sharp. He gives his staff a coulple twirls just to keep in action. 
_I hope this mule has remained unharmed. It would be nice to have our supplies as well._


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 13, 2006)

*the path*

_I get the feeling that we are going to be ambushed any second now._

He tightens his sausage-like digits around Thanatos.  

Bear rolls 3d6-> [6,5,5] = (16) to perception.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OOC:

Sorry, guys.  Having a little trouble deciding which of several paths to take at this point.  Will post as soon as I've made up my mind!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC: The gamemaster ponders, _will it be testicular impact with the three headed flail or anal invasion with the morning star? _ Either way it ain't gonna be pretty for us I'm thinking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

The scouting party makes their way back along the path.  As Skáth rounds the corner of the manor house, he catches a flicker of movement out of the corner of his eye (toward the jungle).  When he turns that direction, he sees nothing, but he is certain he saw something.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2006)

*Skath*

"I'm sure we are not alone here.  Be on your guard."

SKath will continue on but I think we need to establish a marching order.  Skath knows he should not be in front or back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

OOC: There's plenty of room for any marching order you'd care for - single file, three abreast, or any combination thereof.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2006)

*Skáth*

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## draven14 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

I suggest 3 abreast, I like that word, with Skath just in the middle of Cerallos and Bear.
Cerallos is on the left, watching ... the left.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 18, 2006)

*Béar*

OOC:  I like "abreast" idea.    Béar will be watching the right side.....I get the feeling that we are in the Wizard of OZ.  We should link arms and start skipping down the path


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

The scouting party makes its way down the path and to the horses/mules without further incident.  They find the livestock and all the party's belongings scattered about and rummaged through, but to their surprise, nothing seems to be missing or damaged.  It will take about an hour to gather everything up, pack it back on the animals, and lead the animals up the stairs and to the camp.  Meanwhile . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Base Camp*

Everything is quiet at the tower.  

The sun blazes down on Deasaigh as he stands his watch on the roof, an arrow nocked to the string of his great bow _Ta'Laurieal_, held relaxed but ready at his side.

On the second floor, Athelstan and Gealach nap restlessly in the heat, as Gavril watches over them.  The heat, the still air, and the background noise of the jungle (not to mention the activity of the morning) combine to make Gavril very drowsy.

OOC: Gavril needs to make an EGO check to stay awake.  Deasaigh's EGO Check (3d6=8) is succesful.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril fans himself with a large hat, wondering what is taking the others so long. For the dozenth time he stares out in the direction of the horses and gear, seeing nothing. He yawns and nearly dozes, but the pain in his leg forces him to rise and stride about again despite the heat. He looks for again for any sign of movement below. 

OOC: Ego Check (3d6=10) I belive that makes the check. If I'm wrong let me know and I'll edit the post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Base Camp*

OOC: It does, indeed (you needed 11 or less)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Base Camp*

Gavril is moving restlessly about, trying to ease the stiffness in his leg.  Just as he turns toward the staircase, a man _flows_ up the stairs from the floor below.  Gavril's first impression is that this man is death on two legs.  Though his presence fills the room, physically he is not nearly so large as Béar.  Dressed in varying shades of green, and wearing a long sword at his hip as though it is a part of his person, he glides smoothly to the top of the stairs and stops.  He does not draw his weapon, but from the aura of watchful danger surrounding him it's a difference of a hair's breadth whether he's more dangerous with or without it.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 20, 2006)

*Skáth*

Once we have gathered everything we could find, we will head back to the tower.  Skáth will prefer to ride back up keeping an eye out for whatever caught his attention the first time.

OCC - Mike, does it look like our stuff might have fallen off the animals or did someone root through it, possibly looking for something?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

OOC: It's definitely been gone through - it's scattered all over the place, with baskets opened and the contents scattered as well.  Had it simply fallen off, it would not be so . . . well . . . scattered.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

*Gavril*

Cursing inside, Gavril faces the newcomer, hand resting causaully on sword hilt. Speaking loudly enough to hopefully wake his companions, Gavril calls in greeting, "Welcome to our humble camp sir. A group of our companions just stepped out to bring up our provisions and they all should be returning any moment with food. We would offer a friendly fellow traveler something to eat if you are hungry." He adopts the friendly air of a tavern keep who knows a large quantity of his beef is just about to turn bad greeting new customers. However, he remains ready to pull his blade and defend himself in an instant.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos helps gather all of the stuff as quickly as he can after he first checks on the animals to make sure there is no unseen injury.
"Master Skath, why did you not think that we were alone?"

OOC: Mike, are there 2 horses or mules or what? Also are there any footprints, any signs of how many might have done this or in which direction they headed to?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 20, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - good questions Cerralos.

"I know I saw something out of the corner of my eye on the way down and even if the horses were spooked, they wouldn't have spread our gear this much."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

OOC: 

To the best of my recollection, Gavril has a horse and a pack mule (possibly another mule for Diddious - Scott, let us know on that, please).

IC:

Cerallos, please make a Tracking skill roll (3d6, compare it to your tracking skill - the farther under 13 you get, the more you'll be able to tell).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Base Camp*

With an insouciant, almost arrogant air, the newcomer studies Gavril for an instant.  "Quite a group you've landed yourself with this time, Gealach.  Some at least have promise.  The little one down the path has an especially keen eye - he almost spotted me!"  Gavril detects a note almost of admiration in this last.

"Stay your hand, archer.  Don't start something you can't finish."  Though the man never glances at the stairs, Gavril becomes aware that Deasaigh has crept partly down and has an arrow knocked and drawn, leveled at this intruder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2006)

*Gealach Crois*

Cracking an eyelid beneath the broad brim of his hat, Gealach speaks lazily.

"Gavril, Deasaigh, I present to you Naíolann anSíocháin.  The commander of the _Bairdéir_, as much as we have one outside the Queen herself.  Step lightly - he's almost as good as he thinks he is."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2006)

OOC: I'll be out of town until sometime Sunday (fairly early, I hope).  Will check back then!


----------



## draven14 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cerallos-what do mine eyes see and deduce!!*

3d6-> [1,2,4] = (7)
Ooh, what do mine eyes see!! Tell me now, don't hold back!

Cerallos catches a glimpse of something and ceases his janitorial duties. He begins examining the ground in and around the animals, "Nobody move for a moment, I may have something here. Give me a minute." 

Cerallos continues his deducing carefully studying the area drawing on all the times that his former master taught him how to track and what to look for.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cerallos-what do mine eyes see and deduce!!*

3d6-> [1,2,4] = (7)
Ooh, what do mine eyes see!! Tell me now, don't hold back!  

Cerallos catches a glimpse of something and ceases his janitorial duties. He begins examining the ground in and around the animals, "Nobody move for a moment, I may have something here. Give me a minute." 

Cerallos continues his deducing carefully studying the area drawing on all the times that his former master taught him how to track and what to look for.



I don't know why there are 2 of these, Sorry!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: My recollection is that Gavril has a fine horse, a pack mule and a donkey for Diddious. 

Gavril doffs his hat for a sweeping bow. "A pleasure to meet you sir and once more let me say welcome to our humble camp. Gavril Lorant at your service." With a nod at the window, Gavril says, "I take it our companions were having no difficulty then?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 22, 2006)

*Béar*

Holding tightly to the reigns of whatever beast he has...

"What is it?  What do you see, Cerallos?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Scouting Party*

Cerallos kneels to examine the ground 'round the animals and the wreckage of your supplies.

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos sees tracks of several different bipedal creatures.  Most are skeletal or booted, and after shuffling around the horses and supplies they move off to the east (toward the river/stream).  Some look like they could have been made by giant apes - these lead back into the jungle to the south (the direction from which the party originally approached the manor/tower).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway - Base Camp*

Naíolann anSíocháin:

"Your friends are well - there should be nothing still around to bother them.  If there is, I expect they'll be able to handle it.  I thank you for your offer of hospitality, but I'm afraid I have more pressing business.  Gealach, the Queen wants you at court."



Gealach Crois:

"Well, why didn't you say so, man?"  Gealach rises quickly and begins gathering his few belongings.  "Gavril, it is the team's decision regarding cleaning out this rat's nest before proceeding to the mine, or going directly there.  Considering what I've seen so far, the Queen will be pleased with the results either way.  You are green yet, but you should be fine.  When you have significant findings to report from the mine, make your way to Tearmann and present yourselves to the palace guards.  Give them this token and you will be taken to the Queen."  Gealach hands Gavril a tiny shield.  It is about the size of a sword pommel, and made of very dark wood - probably teak.  On the face is a very detailed (especially to be so small) carving of some sort of great cat.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"OK it looks like our skeleton friends may have done some of this, they headed off towards the river. Unfortunately it also looks like some of those darn dirty apes were here as well, they retreated back into the jungle. 
What's the opinion, I say we gather this up quickly and go round up the others."

Cerallos stands from his findings and takes a small sip from his waterskin. He looks around at the scattered stuff and awaits a response.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes the darkwood token and carefully places it in a small pouch hanging from a strap around his neck. He tucks the pouch back under his armor for protection. "Very good sir. When everyone returns and is rested, we'll have a little breakfast table meeting and decide what to do next. Either way we should see you soon."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 25, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> "What's the opinion, I say we gather this up quickly and go round up the others."





"I say that is a good idea.  Let's return to the tower quickly."


----------



## Mattress (Jul 27, 2006)

That suits me just fine. I don't know why, but I'm worn out. I shouldn't be... but I am.

_I wonder if there's something around here naturally or magically making me tired?_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC: 

OK, although no one's actually posted an action (or anything else for a while) I'm assuming that everyone's gone back to the tower, where the party will share the news of Gealach's departure and will come to a decision regarding your future course of action.  The plan was also to rest up and heal a bit, I think.

I'll try to look in a bit today, but will be really busy getting ready for vacation.  We'll be driving all night tonight and won't be into the condo until tomorrow afternoon sometime, so once I leave it'll be tomorrow (Saturday) evening before I can look in again.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I was figuring that the 3 of us would finish picking up the belongings and then head back to the tower but I didn't want to assume that I could narrate for the others.  

Once back up to the tower, Cerallos tells the others about the tracks he discovered. He then sits down to rest for a while. "Master Skath, I imagine this gentleman is why you didn't think we were alone down there."  "Forgive me of my manners sir, but I must sit down to rest a bit."

OOC: Mike have a great time in D! We'll miss you and see you when you get back. Give Tiny C a hug and catch some waves for me!


----------



## Mattress (Jul 29, 2006)

Upon hearing of all the goings on, Athelstan curls back up in his corner by the window and goes back to sleep.

First he nibbles on some crackers, though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

OK, everyone's gathered back at the tower, Gealach and Naíolann are gone to court.  Is there anything anyone would like to do before or during your rest?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 30, 2006)

*Skáth*

I'll introduce my self to the newcomer but other than that, I'm ready to go.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2006)

*Jungle Hideaway*

The party passes an uneventful day in the tower - taking turns at watch provides everyone with the opportunity for some much needed rest, and the wide windows of the tower allow a nice crossbreeze to make the sultry heat of the jungle day more bearable.

By dusk, everyone is at full STUN and END.  BODY damage has not recovered, but everyone feels much better for the rest.  Powers/abilities that reset each day (such as Skáth's Healing) are at full strength, those that must be manually recovered (such as Athelstan's potions) have as many 'charges' left as they did at the beginning of this adventure (I think he used one cold and one fire potion at the Wickshine).

The party is down one person (Gealach left with Naíolann), leaving Béar, Gavril, Athelstan, Cerallos, Skáth, and Deasaigh (and Diddious, of course).

OOC: What now?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gavril*

Once everyone is rested and awake Gavrin pauses chewing a piece of dried meat to speak. "I tire of this place. I think Diddious is suffiencently recovered to travel. Given a choice I would move on to the mines. No avenue of exploration looks promising here. Unless someone has an idea of what to do next here, let's move on."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 31, 2006)

*Skáth*

"That sounds good to me, I really have no desire to go back to finish off those undead, not like they are ever finished off."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Now back downstairs with the party, Deasaigh seconds Gavril's opinion.  "I'm not sure what else we expect to find here.  Gealach knows of the place now, and will report it's existence to the Queen.  If she's concerned about such an enclave of evil so close to her borders, she can certainly arrange to have it taken care of."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 31, 2006)

*Béar*

"Agreed.  Let's be off and complete our orders."


----------



## draven14 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Consider me in agreeance as well. I'm eager to complete our first assignment anyway. Glad we all agree...although Sir Athelstan, what say you?"

Cerallos turns towards Athelstan's direction while putting on the rest of his weapons and gear.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Gavril*

"No use sitting around in this sweltering jungle any longer. Let's be on our way." Gavril checks his gear and helps Diddious repack their mounts. "Come on old fellow there's work to be done. You had a day off now we really much see to our gear." Despite his words and the obvious pain in his leg, Gavril actually does most of the work bringing order to his recovered gear and feeding the mounts. "Gods, look at this squash racket! That will have to be restrung, and this hat simply must be reblocked. I couldn't possibly wear that battered thing in the service of the queen." With a groan he holds up a dinted and scratched silver tea pot. "Just look at this, may as well melt it down. No amount of polishing will take that scratch out." He does manage to put together a fresh traveling outfit from his battered wardrobe. Looking as if he is about to escort a princess to a ball he prepares to ride out.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will chuckle in amazment that Gavril can put himself together like that, and that he even has the desire, considering the heat.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos watches Gavril as well and can't help but crack a smile. He finishes strapping on the last of his weapons. "Master Gavril, you do love your belongings don't you? I appreciate that my friend, we did try to find everything that was down there. I kind of feel the same way about my friends here."    Cerallos pats his sword and knives.

"Well, let's be on our way!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2006)

*Underway*

The band of intrepid irregulars breaks camp and prepares to make their way across the _FásachFiántas_ (Wilderlands) in their search for the missing miners.  Deasaigh reveals that prior to leaving Gealach provided him with a very rough map of the area, including a mark for the approximate location where the miners were supposed to be working.  It looks to be about three days of hard travel from the parties present location, close to the border of Tearmann but actually in the Wilderlands (and thus as yet unprotected by the Queen's law).

It is dusk in the Jungle, with full dark not so far away.  This will make it cooler for travelling, but also somewhat slower going - wouldn't want to twist an ankle or break a leg!

Any thoughts on marching order, setting outriders/scouts, etc?

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]Mike - You can make your flight _invisible_ to the Hearing sense (soundless flight) for a small increase in the cost.  You can do that, and add 2" of flight speed (making your maximum flight speed a little faster than normal human speed afoot) for 4 points, allowing you to save one character point for later use.  These two factors would make you much more valuable as a scout.  Your END cost would increase to two per Phase if you were flying at maximum speed, but by slowing down to a speed where you could maintain distance from the party once you get far enough ahead you could reduce that to one per phase, which your RECovery will handle easily.  Fighting while flying would still be tiring, but then fighting is tiring anyway!  Let me know what you think - send me an e-mail so I can respond (I'm on my work computer in Florida, so I don't have my address book).[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Well, since Captain Nightvision is no longer with us, I say we proceed but with caution.   
I would think Longbow  would be either in the front or back ready to fire.

OOC: What food did we end up getting and depending on what it was, were we able to divide up the remains to take with us?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 2, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The band of intrepid irregulars breaks camp and prepares to make their way across the _FásachFiántas_ (Wilderlands) in their search for the missing miners.  Deasaigh reveals that prior to leaving Gealach provided him with a very rough map of the area, including a mark for the approximate location where the miners were supposed to be working.  It looks to be about three days of hard travel from the parties present location, close to the border of Tearmann but actually in the Wilderlands (and thus as yet unprotected by the Queen's law).
> 
> It is dusk in the Jungle, with full dark not so far away.  This will make it cooler for travelling, but also somewhat slower going - wouldn't want to twist an ankle or break a leg!
> 
> ...




Mike - check your e-mail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2006)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mike - check your e-mail.




Done - check yours!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril would suggest that all stay together. He will gladly ride at the fore or provide rear guard as the others desire. He would ask that Diddious stay near the center of the group.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 3, 2006)

*Béar*

"I suggest that Deasaigh take the lead along with Cerallos.  If Gavril takes the rear guard, this party should be a walking fortress--well defended throughout and veritable offensive threat to boot."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"I agree, with the addition that (if he's willing) Skáth scout ahead of the party.  He's quick enough, and with his small size and dark coloring not likely to be noticed.  He might be able to give advance warning of threats approaching from ahead."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2006)

*Skáth*

"I would love to be more usefu to our little group


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2006)

Deasaigh knocks an arrow to the tree trunk he calls a bow and moves confidently to the front of the group.  He and Cerallos start the party moving.  Béar is in the center, protecting the pack animals and Diddious.  Gavril and Athelstan have the rear guard.  Athelstan carries his vicious flail at the ready, his other hand nervously fingering his bandolier of potions.  Skáth zips ahead a bit - the combination of his dark coloring and the inky darkness quickly hide him from the party's sight.

OOC: 

Mike, your last post looks like it's not quite finished!  Did you pass out in the middle of posting?    

I made a couple of assumptions regarding character actions - if anyone has other ideas let me know and I'll edit this post.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril cocks and loads his trusty crossbow, keeping it ready across his saddlebow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2006)

*Night Patrol*

The first night of travel passes relatively uneventfully, though the rate of travel at night in the jungle is slow.  In spite of the somewhat cooler temperatures after dark, by the time dawn approaches the small group is sweaty, bug bitten, and ready to stop for a significant rest.

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]Skáth zips ahead of his comrades about 100 yards, and slows to his estimate of their traveling speed through the jungle at night (his REC will easily keep up with his END cost at this speed).  He occasionally stops to rest and to allow the party to catch up so he can report, but he sees nothing through the night.  It is some comfort to him that the normal jungle noises continue around him - they fall silent to his rear as the rest of the party passes, but apparantly the nocturnal denizens of the jungle are either unaware or accepting of his presence among them.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Gods, how big is this bloody jungle," Gavril exclaims. He sets about preparing a camp with Diddious' help. He moves painfully with a pronounced limp after the long ride.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Gods, how big is this bloody jungle," Gavril exclaims. He sets about preparing a camp with Diddious' help. He moves painfully with a pronounced limp after the long night's ride.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2006)

See the OOC thread for Experience Information!


----------



## draven14 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos does what he can to help set up camp. "So Master Gavril do your animals same alright, aside from the obvious wear?"  
Cerallos picks out a spot for himself and begins to unlatch and unhook only the required weapons for him to rest somewhat peacefully.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

"Well this beast's back is as boney against my arse as ever," he says rubbing a saddle sore posterior, "but they don't seem any worse for the wear. If the queen would pay us a silver for every strange thing that happens to us in her service, I've no doubt we'd all soon be rich men.  I'm at a loss to explain what might have befallen them. It is certainly no stranger than the misadventure suffered by my servant. Clearly, their was some intellegent foe we never glimpsed pulling the strings of that puppet show back at the house."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2006)

*Setting Camp*

Friendly conversation continues as the party sets about making camp with the growing ease of a group that's traveled together for awhile.  Each person falls into accustomed tasks as they talk companionably, continuing the long process of getting to know one another and building into a group that will work together as a well oiled machine.

Deasaigh seems concerned about being followed or tracked, and finds a group of tall, slender bushes (really small trees) with broad leaves and begins bending them together in such a way that the leaves will provide a fairly large area of shade and at least some protection from the inevitable daily thundershower.  The leaves will also break up the smoke from a small cookfire, so that it will be somewhat dispersed and give less chance of being spotted by any watchers.  When camp is broken, the trees can be unbound and the campfire covered, leaving little if any evidence that people stayed here.  Of course, other evidence (horse tracks and dung, trampled undergrowth, etc. should be taken care of as well).


----------



## draven14 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Continuing on in friendly conversation, "That is a fine idea with the branches there Master Longbow, I'm embarrassed that I've yet to think of that in my travels, and believe me, that would have really been useful."  To Gavril, "Yes very strange things indeed, although I've not much use for money." "I'm doubting if we've seen the last of that foe, seems to be somehow following us. Either that or it's miraculously arriving at the same places before us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

With an almost unnoticeable glance around, scanning the area, Deasaigh responds: "Such care has become a habit for me, even in times I'm certain I'm not being watched.  It's saved my life more than once!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril nods, "I guess we can't discount the posibility that we've only stumbled onto the undead meanace twice by chance, but that doesn't seem likely to me." Gavril examines Deasaigh's work, "that does some a fine method. Perhaps I shall have cause to try it someday, but in truth, whenever posible I prefer to stay at an inn rather than in the open like this." He grins ruefully, "Perferably one well staffed by members of the fairer sex."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 5, 2006)

*Béar*

"And plenty of good drink.  It has been too long since I've had more than a taste of warm ale...I guess it was the night we all met.  Hopefully we can make quick work of this mine, and get back to a good welcoming party."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Why not do both. I'd be very surprised if someone isn't selling drink to the miners." Wrinkling his nose Gavril adds, "I pray they offer baths as well, but that might be too much to hope for."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2006)

*Skáth*

Once the party has settled, Skáth will unwind in a low lying branch so that he can hear and participate in the conversation yet not be on the ground.  Noticing the noises around him, he will pay attention to them and especially if they cease.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Before bedding down, Cerallos asks, "Who has first watch? I will if no one volunteers. What's the preference, should we have 2 at a time, help keep the other awake?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I'll stand first watch with you. I think two is best. With so many strange things going on the extra eyes and ears are called for."


----------



## draven14 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Cerallos*

With a slight bow of his head,"Sounds good Master Gavril."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2006)

*Family Camping*

OOC:

Sorry I haven't posted until now today - been on the road back to Jonesboro

IC:

The party settles in for the evening. Moving with his usual unearthly grace and balance, Skáth makes himself comfortable stretched full length on a tree limb.  The feat is only slightly less impressive to his friends when they remember he can fly if he falls.  Gavril and Cerallos prepare for first watch, and Deasaigh volunteers to clean up supper remains.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"Athelstan, what do you say to sharing second watch with me?"


----------



## Mattress (Aug 7, 2006)

Shaking his head to clear away his thoughts, Athelstan turns to the kerchiefed archer.

Yeah, sure. Maybe there's nothin' to worry about out here. Meanwhile, thoughts of the misty mines ahead should give me something to focus on while keeping watch. 

_Wonder what kinds of minerals I can get for potions?_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"OK, that leaves Skáth and Béar for third watch and breakfast duty!"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2006)

*Skáth*

"Sounds good!"


----------



## Mattress (Aug 8, 2006)

Athelstan sets himself up against the back of a tree stump that looks to've been struck by lightening. He sets his flail to his right with his hand upon the handle, throws up his hood, and settles is for a long night of blinking in the darkness.

And he nibbles on some crackers before it gets too late into the watch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2006)

*Camping Out*

Gavril & Cerallos' watch passes without incident . . .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

*Gavril*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Gavril & Cerallos' watch passes without incident . . .




Gently waking the next watch, Gavril then takes a brief stroll around the perimeter of the camp to ease his leg and then settles down to get some much needed rest.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Well Master Gavril, there seems to have been no incident."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2006)

*Camping Out*

Deasaigh and Athelstan's watch passes without incident . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2006)

And Skáth and Béar's watch passes without incident . . .

After the group's time travelling through this jungle in particular, and with the individual experience each character has, they all realize that it is somewhat unusual to pass an entire night (or day, in this case) without at least minor disturbances.  The jungle is not exactly quiet, but does seem somewhat . . . subdued.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Cerallos-bring it on*

Stirring from his light sleep, "Anything about of note?"

Cerallos begins strapping back on the few weapons he took off, then touches up some of his face paint. He stretches a bit and mentally prepares for the day.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 8, 2006)

*Béar*

"Nothing to speak of."  as Béar continues to prepare breakfast


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 9, 2006)

*Skáth*

Mike,

reading you last post I am wondering if I still hear the normal sounds of insects and such, just void of trouble?  Nice world this is turning out to be, I'll have to remember to build a home here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2006)

*Breaking Camp*

It's a little hard to describe - the jungle life is still there and making noise, but it's not as exuberant as the party's become used to.  There's a feeling of tension about the area.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2006)

*Gavril*

The foppish swordsman wakes in an ebullient mood. "I thought sure I would have to rise and fight another band of skeletons last night. At least if they come at us today we'll be well rested. What's for breakfast?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 9, 2006)

OOC:  That's a good question.  What are we having?


----------



## Mattress (Aug 9, 2006)

Athelstan is having crackers.


I wondre how much futher it is. And if our good fortune will hold out in regard to no company crashing in on us.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"Skáth let Béar cook?  Drek!  I hate dried meat and biscuits for breakfeast!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2006)

*Breaking Camp*

The party makes quick work of breaking camp, and soon it almost looks like nobody was there at all.  With the light of the rising sun trickling through the thick jungle growth, the small party falls into their now familiar order and sets out through the trackless jungle, hoping to a few miles closer to their goal today.

Skáth has been flying point for about an hour.  That feeling of tension, like a storm about to break, is still in the air.  He gradually becomes aware of a strange clicking noise, just loud enough to be noticeable to his acute senses, coming from ahead.  About that same time, he catches a glimpse of movement in the undergrowth from the same direction.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 10, 2006)

OOC:

Assuming Skath is the only one who is hearing the clicking and seeing some movement...

IC:

You know what I'd like right now? Some nice lobster...

Yeah, that sounds about right... with farmers' butter melted on top, some flatbread and some good, cold ale...

Ever had any lobster, Cerallos?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The party makes quick work of breaking camp, and soon it almost looks like nobody was there at all.  With the light of the rising sun trickling through the thick jungle growth, the small party falls into their now familiar order and sets out through the trackless jungle, hoping to a few miles closer to their goal today.
> 
> Skáth has been flying point for about an hour.  That feeling of tension, like a storm about to break, is still in the air.  He gradually becomes aware of a strange clicking noise, just loud enough to be noticeable to his acute senses, coming from ahead.  About that same time, he catches a glimpse of movement in the undergrowth from the same direction.




Mike,

Odd question... Does Skath hear is own movement eventhough he may seem silent to others?


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 11, 2006)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Skáth let Béar cook?  Drek!  I hate dried meat and biscuits for breakfeast!"




OOC:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2006)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Odd question... Does Skath hear is own movement eventhough he may seem silent to others?




OOC:  He does not - the 'Invisible to Hearing Sense' advantage applies to the power, not to the listener.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2006)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> The party makes quick work of breaking camp, and soon it almost looks like nobody was there at all.  With the light of the rising sun trickling through the thick jungle growth, the small party falls into their now familiar order and sets out through the trackless jungle, hoping to a few miles closer to their goal today.
> 
> Skáth has been flying point for about an hour.  That feeling of tension, like a storm about to break, is still in the air.  He gradually becomes aware of a strange clicking noise, just loud enough to be noticeable to his acute senses, coming from ahead.  About that same time, he catches a glimpse of movement in the undergrowth from the same direction.





Skáth will hold his postion until the party catches up.  While he is waiting, he will tune the noise and movement in as best he can.  He will concentrate fully on determining what this might be.

Once the party catches up...

" I hear an odd clicking noise up ahead.  I also swear I saw something in the undergrowth in the same direction.  Be ready!"


----------



## draven14 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Sorry I usually get emails informing me of new posts, I haven't gotten any so I figured there were none! I appologize. Let me catch up.

To Athelstan: "I have but not in a good long while. The best I can remember that would be quite delicious! Thanks for getting me thinking about that now." Cerallos says with a slight smirk on his painted face.

Upon Skathe's announcement, Cerallos holds his staff at his side with his left hand and brandishes his long sword with his right. "Strength and honor."
-to borrow a bit from Gladiator.  

_Bring it on._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Do you hear the clicking of bones or is this some fresh horror?" asks Gavril as his stands in the stirrups trying to see.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 11, 2006)

*Béar*

stoping dead in his tracks:  

"Aye, bring it on."    (in a whisper)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Do you hear the clicking of bones or is this some fresh horror?" asks Gavril as his stands in the stirrups trying to see.




"At this point I can not determine the source, bones are probablya s good a bet as any."

OCC - I also have not been receiving e-mails, not sure what is up with the site.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 12, 2006)

(whispering)

Perhaps it's fair maidens of the scantily-clad nature with lobster for strangers...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: I got the impression from the meta forum that they are cutting back on some services in an effort to improve the speed of the boards. Emails of posts may be one of those.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC: Unfortunately, it's not fair maidens . . .

IC:

As the group regathers and holds a hurried and (very) quiet discussion about what could be out there, six very large creatures spring through the undergrowth to the attack.  These are humanoid, in the neighborhood of seven feet tall with _very_ long arms.  They resemble nothing so much as humanoid preying mantai (mantises, whatever).  They carry no weapons, but they are covered in chitinous plates, and those plates on their arms look awfully sharp.  They move quickly to the attack - those who have missile weapons already drawn may fire once at point blank range, but drawing weapons afterward may prove difficult unless they've made special provisions for such an occasion.

OOC:  

Any character who has Survival (Jungle) skill or any Knowledge Skill (KS) related to the jungle or the classification of various monsters may roll a check (at a significant penalty) to see if they have any knowledge of such creatures.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 13, 2006)

Béar rolls 3d6-> [4,5,6] = (15) to knowledge.


swing...and a miss!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 13, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, can you please describe our surroundings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

*'You're in the jungle, baby!'*

Pretty much everything you've been travelling through since the Wickshine's Last Inn is BIG trees, lots of undergrowth (you're well off the beaten path), grueling mountainous terrain, and humidity so high it almost feels like Skáth's swimming instead of flying.  The growth is mostly tropical evergreen, with a smattering of tropical deciduous.  It rains at least an hour or two every afternoon (this is the dry season) and it's HOT.  Though the party passes through 'clearings' several times a day, they are not what most would consider actually clear - they're usually made when a large tree falls, taking down a few smaller trees and lots of undergrowth on the way down.  Due to the rapid growth rate 'round here, unless the clearing is recently made visibility will be somewhat better (not as many trees) but travel will be just as difficult - the undergrowth has moved right back in.  In some cases, getting over or around the fallen tree is harder (for everyone but Skáth) than 'normal' travel.

However, it should be said that this terrain is 'normal' for any party member raised in the highlands (right at half the party, I think).


----------



## draven14 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Cerallos- and the horse you rode in on...again*

Cerallos raises his long sword and staff in defense. "Master Bear, why don't you and Master Longbow take care of our light work here?"  

OOC: Mike what kind of position are we all in? Are these stilts attacking at random or in a pattern, are they singling us out like discriminating hate-mongers? Any knowledge would be used to thy advantage!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

A 3 foot shaft of Ash tipped with a good steel broadhead streaks past Béar's Cauliflower ear and slams into the head of one of the attacking creatures with a sound like knuckles rapping on a ripe melon.  The gaunt greenie's head suddenly reverses direction while its feet continue their forward motion, resulting in its sudden drop to the ground.  Cerallos' battle hyped hearing catches the distinct sound of arrow meeting tree trunk - the missile clearly went clean through and was stopped by a trunk behind.

Adrenaline starts to pump as fight or flight charges the crew up for combat.

OOC: Phase 3 Actions?  (Athelstan and Skáth)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Cerallos raises his long sword and staff in defense. "Master Bear, why don't you and Master Longbow take care of our light work here?"
> 
> OOC: Mike what kind of position are we all in? Are these stilts attacking at random or in a pattern, are they singling us out like discriminating hate-mongers? Any knowledge would be used to thy advantage!!




The 5 meanies are attacking from all sides (Skáth's PERception spoiled their planned ambush).  Make a deduction roll (there will be bonuses) for Cerallos to see what he can tell about their attack patterns, etc. while he prepares (quickly) for action.  Béar could also try a Tactics roll to determine the same thing.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will fly up to a branch out of the attackers reach and slightly higher if they were to jump.  He will sling daggers from there.

OCC - I assume the flight up will take my action.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 14, 2006)

Athelstan automatically finds the pouch on his belt and loosens a small vial of something last seen during the Wickshine Inn endeavors. It contains his icy inhibitor, which he also bemusedly thinks of as "Ex-Girlfriend Blood".

Hup! he exclaims as he hurls it at the beast closest to the party.

Die roll for Athelstan 3d6->[2,4,4] = (10)

OOC: I'm thinkin' I rolled this right. Been awhile since I've used a potion and my papers for the game have vanished.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 14, 2006)

*Jungle Fever*

Béar 3d6-> [4,3,1] = (8) to tactics

_What are these scaly puss barrels trying to pull?_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skáth will fly up to a branch out of the attackers reach and slightly higher if they were to jump.  He will sling daggers from there.
> 
> OCC - I assume the flight up will take my action.




OOC:

Actually, you can move up to half your movement, then attack (the attack has to come last in a phase - once a character attacks, his phase is over).  However, drawing your weapon is also a 1/2 phase action, so in this phase Skáth will move up to the trees and draw his weapon.  Next phase he can attack.

For Mike only:

[sblock]If you wish, I'll allow you to spend your remaining three points on the Fast Draw skill, (it would read: Fast Draw (Blades)) which allows you to ready a specific weapon type as a Zero Phase action rather than a 1/2 phase action.  Given Skáth's chosen attack form, this might be a worthwhile investment.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

Mattress said:
			
		

> Athelstan automatically finds the pouch on his belt and loosens a small vial of something last seen during the Wickshine Inn endeavors. It contains his icy inhibitor, which he also bemusedly thinks of as "Ex-Girlfriend Blood".
> 
> Hup! he exclaims as he hurls it at the beast closest to the party.
> 
> ...




For Athelstan Only:

[sblock]The Icy Inhibitor does no damage, it only slows movement.  Also, it will slow EVERYONE within about 50 feet of point of impact almost to a crawl (except Skáth, who can fly).  This may be exactly what you intend, I don't know, but if you want to do damage pull out the Incendiary Oil instead - it's _probably_ wet enough to prevent forest fires  I'd throw it about 40 feet behind the closest beastie to the party, as it is basically a grenade with a 50' blast radius!  You can keep the die roll - it will easily hit any stationary target you aim at, and likely any moving target as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Béar 3d6-> [4,3,1] = (8) to tactics
> 
> _What are these scaly puss barrels trying to pull?_




As Béar unlimbers Thanatos, he notes in passing that in spite of having their abmush spoiled, this is a well organized attack and that the critters are moving on the party in such a way as to prevent flanking by their opponents (at least until the fight breaks down into individual melees).


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril opens fire with his Crossbow (3d6=10) at one of the foes coming his way, then lets the bow fall. 

OOC: [sblock]Is there an advantage to be gained by staying mounted? Did I need skills Gavril doesn't have to use his blade from horseback? It is a warhorse.[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

3d6-> [4,1,2] = (7)  roll for deduction.

"Woah, fine shot Master Longbow! Your turn Master Bear!"
Cerallos gives his sword a twirl ready for the first swing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Performing difficult tasks (such as fighting) from horseback requires the Riding Skill.  If Gavril makes an agility check I'll allow him to make his crossbow shot (in the future, he'll need the riding skill).  Then he'll need to dismount.  

We need to discuss the Warhorse - I guess I overlooked that in your original character description.  I'm quite comfortable with Gavril owning a riding horse that is trained to 'keep it's head' during combat (Gavril could fight mounted from such a horse if he had the Riding Skill).  So his current horse would follow the rules for mounted combat on page 368 of the 5th Edition Revised, except that your mount won't be able to make an attack.  In order to have a Warhorse trained to fight alongside him, I'd like for him to pay character points for a follower (since the horse would be his to command and would basically give Gavril extra attacks etc.).  Hope that doesn't put too large a kink in your conception of Gavril![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> 3d6-> [4,1,2] = (7)  roll for deduction.
> 
> "Woah, fine shot Master Longbow! Your turn Master Bear!"
> Cerallos gives his sword a twirl ready for the first swing.




OOC:  See Post #881 for info gathered from Deduction skill.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

From the Archer's body language as he nods at Cerallos, you suspect he's grinning broadly.  He does grasps his bow with both hands at the middle and gives it a sort of _twist_.  It undergoes a rapid, eye-twisting transformation, and he's holding two very slender clubs, each about two and a half feet long.

OOC:  That'll be Deasaigh's half phase action for his next phase - the timing seemed better to include it here.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Agility Check (3d6=15) Hmmm. that doesn't look promising.

Gavril will dismount, wincing a little as his leg hits the ground. He draws his blades and tries to keep the side of his horse at his back to keep from being attacked on all sides. 

OOC: For the DM [sblock]No change to the conception. I just realized that Gavril was sitting on a pretty good horse and it seemed a shame to ignore it. I'll put some points into riding. I've got to figure out what to do with the points you gave us anyway. For now, Gavril will just have to do things from his feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

*Against the Insect Folk*

Gavril's crossbow shot goes wild as he struggles to keep his seat on his horse.  He quickly dismounts and outs swords, preparing to face his foes.

OOC: Waiting for Matt to clarify Athelstan's action for me so I can take care of his attack, then we'll move on to Phase 4 (Everyone Else - including the bad guys).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Actually, you can move up to half your movement, then attack (the attack has to come last in a phase - once a character attacks, his phase is over).  However, drawing your weapon is also a 1/2 phase action, so in this phase Skáth will move up to the trees and draw his weapon.  Next phase he can attack.
> 
> ...




Mike, when I look at the character sheet, it says I have fast draw, did you already add it or was it there previosuly?  Also what is the rate of movement, I do not seem to see it on the character sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC:

Mike,

Oops, I missed the Fast Draw when I was looking over your sheet.  It was already there.  Movement rate is at the bottom left of 'Sheet 2,' but there was an error in the formula on the original page and I've not updated your page since I fixed the error.  Also, you've bought the extra 2" of flight speed since I updated your page.  I'm sending you an e-mail with the correct information this afternoon.

In the meantime, you may flit up to the trees, draw, and toss off a dagger on Phase 3.  Just roll me 3d6 to hit.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Skáth*

to hit mantis creatures (1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)


----------



## Mattress (Aug 15, 2006)

OOC:

If it's wet enough, then yeah... I'll do what you suggested. Also, I'll be checking in daily this week but my schedule is hairy as of today. Work every morning/afternoon and band every afternoon/evening. I'll be keeping up as best as I can, though.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 15, 2006)

*Béar*

assuming phase 4 has started:

Béar rolls 3d6 -> [1,1,2] = (4) to hit with Thanatos.  (oh baby!)  -just a regular hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects*

From out of nowhere, a small vial flies over the party and shatters against a tree well behind the line of advancing insectoids.  A ball of fire explodes from the point of impact, and two of the creatures are enveloped in the edges.  As it recedes, the two gangly greenies emerge looking a little singed.  A few bushes continue to burn, but overall the extreme dampness prevents major fires.

From the lowest level of the canopy, one of Skáth's tiny black daggers streaks down and pierces the chest of a burned creature.  That one stops advancing, looking dumbfoundedly at the tiny hilt of the knife that hurts all out of proportion to it's size sticking out of his chest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 1, Phase 4)*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> assuming phase 4 has started:
> 
> Béar rolls 3d6 -> [1,1,2] = (4) to hit with Thanatos.  (oh baby!)  -just a regular hit.




OOC: I'll just apply your Combat Skill Levels to damage, meaning . . .

IC:

With cool efficiency, Béar steps up and clobbers one of the bad guys with his huge black mace.  The mace impacts the creatures right arm with a sickening crunch, shattering the elbow and the sharp plates lining the things forearm.  However, it seems not to notice and continues to advance, arm dangling uselessly at its side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 1, Phase 4)*

OOC: 

Just need Phase 4 actions for Gavril and Cerallos (Gavril's dismount is a 1/2 phase action, and he has Fast Draw (Swords) so he can draw as a Zero Phase action and attack the creature closing on him).  Each of you roll 3d6 for your characters and describe your intent!


----------



## Mattress (Aug 15, 2006)

OOC:

Gonna go ahead and post for my phase 6 since it'll probably go down tomorrow while I'm in the middle of work or band. Don't recall how to roll to target a specific area on an enemy since, yeah, I lost my papers. I'm goin' for the head of the closest enemy to "me".

IC:

Unfurling his flail, Athelstan takes a few steps in the direction of the creature nearest him and aims for its' head.

Warm on the outside but still got a cool, red center? Let's see what else we've got...

Die roll for Athelstan 3d6->[6,6,1] = (13)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2006)

*Gavril*

His sword and dagger out in an instant, Gavril calls upon the magic within them. He proceeds cautiously with his attack until he gets a better idea of his foe's ability. 

OOC: Defensive strike 3d6=10 the csl and extra damage class to damage. Crank up the heat on Shimmer. Defend with the dagger as usual.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Mike let me know if this isn't accurate to the situation or if it flat out won't work but here's
what I want:

Providing that one of the mantai is charging full steam at Cerallos, he stands his ground firm, holding up his long sword, just before the creature gets to him, Cerallos slides to the left dropping his long sword and taking a full swing with both hands from his quarterstaff at the creatures legs hoping that with the momentum of its charge, will bring it crashing to the ground!
3d6-> [2,2,6] = (10)
Come on now, Mike, I want the legs OFF at the knees!!
Oookaaay!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 04)*

Gavril's strangely blurred blade flicks out from his daggers flowing defense, and a distinct sizzling is heard as it slashes across the chest of his attacking foe.  The mantis-like humanoid pauses only briefly before renewing its attack.

The creature's stutter step as it is slashed and burned throws Cerallos' carefully aimed shot off just a bit.  Rather than hitting the strange creature in the legs, the blow lands in the small of its back (a kidney shot on a human).  Whatever vital organs are located there, the blow hurt.

Unable to stand up the to accumulated damage, the creature lets forth a very unsettling, high pitched shriek as it collapses to the ground and does not move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 04)*

Deasaigh, Béar, and Athelstan each suffer return attacks from the three remaining enemies.  Spare, efficient slashes utilizing the razor edges of the creatures forearm plates impact on arms and shoulders, doing _fairly_ significant STUN damage but no BODY.

OOC:  Phase 06 - Athelstans posted, I'll make his rolls.  That leaves Skáth.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will again fire his blade at the one nearest below him.

to hit (1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 06)*

Athelstan's flail makes a whirring, buzzing sound as he winds it up to speed and attempts to knock the head off the beastie attacking him.  Unfortunately, the creature is quick and manages to jerk it's head out of harms way.

Skáth has better success with one of his Lorg Croí, zipping it 'on a rope' into the left arm of the opponent he stunned earlier, adding somewhat to the butcher's bill.

OCC:

At this point, I have Gavril facing two opponents - one he shares with Skáth (this one is stunned as of right now) and one he shares with Cerallos (apparently doing fine).  Béar and Athelstan share the third foe still standing (Right Arm impaired, but otherwise going strong).  Two are lying on the ground, at least unconscious - a quick glance around reveals Deasaigh 'making sure' of them.

Ready for Phase 08 (Cerallos, Béar, Gavril)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Skáth's running low on endurance - one more attack phase and he'll need to take Phase 12 to RECover some.  With his opponent being stunned, he could try for a head or vitals shot and have a good chance of success - that would do more damage.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, I just wanted to be clear that you understand, I was hoping to have Skáth light on a low branch, he is not continuing to fly while attacking.  Does this affect your earlier post or does throwing these weapons really tire me this much?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

OOC: 

Mike, I due to length I posted your response in the OOC thread.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Cerallos*

After the nice shreik, Cerallos looks up to Gavril, "Nice tag-teaming there Master Gavril, not what I intended, but equally effecitve."  
Cerallos looks to a new target.
OOC: Mike the 2 on Gavril, are their backs to me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 08)*

Cerallos and Gavril face one together, and Gavril faces one by himself (it is stunned, and Skáth is actually attacking that one as well, but he's not where the creature can attack him so it will swing at Gavril when it recovers from being stunned).


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril replies with a nod and a grin to Cerallos, "shall we try for number 2?" Having two foes, Gavril continues to fight with a focus on the defense, but when he sees a chance, his sizzling hot blade flashes out in a hazy stroke leaving a little trail of steam in the damp air. All the while his dagger dances with an almost unnatural ease to try and fend off the attackers. 

OOC: Shimmer (3d6=11) another defensive strike with the extra csl and damage class going to boost damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 08)*

Shimmer again slides out and lashes a red line across the chest of an opponent.  The insectoid critter gasps in pain but keeps coming.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 16, 2006)

*Béar*

Peeved that his first attack didn't create the devastation he has grown accustomed to,  Béar comes with a haymaker.  

OOC: It will go from the bottom up, like a golf swing.

Béar rolls 3d6=7  -use all CSL's for damage again.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, got it.  Thanks for the post.

Skáth will indeed fly down and put one of his daggers right in the skull of the creature, preferably the temple.

to hit stunned creature (1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=4)

Damn, hard to miss unless he is waking up, , run away!!!


----------



## Mattress (Aug 16, 2006)

Posting early again for Phase 9:

Athelstan, frustrated at once by missing, decides to aim for the "meat and potatoes" of the man-tis and flings his flail again. He doesn't say anything. He just scowls at it, hoping to rupture it's body soon.

Die roll for Athelstan 3d6->[5,1,6] = (12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 08)*

Béar winds up for a devastating blow against his enemy (his haymaker will land at the end of Phase 09, right after Skáth's and Athelstan's attacks).

Gavril's opponent manages to sneak a blow in through the almost mesmeric defense of Sciath, striking the swordsman in the right leg and this time penetrating the armor.  Gavril feels the warm trickle of blood sliding down his calf inside his leathers.

Returning Béar's fury, his foe slips in under his windup and slams a forearm into the big man's chest.  This blow also draws blood - Béar feels the flesh part along his ribs just below the pectoral muscle.

OOC: 

Skáth's attack will land next Phase (on his action).  I said you should be able to hit it easily, but I wasn't counting on that roll!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 09)*

OOC:

As everyone besides Cerallos has posted, I'll go ahead and complete Phase 09 and come back to his attack in the morning.

IC:

Skáth flits down and aims a blow at the head of the stunned creature, but at the last moment the thing realized it's under attack and jerks to the side.

Athelstan follows through on the momentum generated by his last miss and slams the ball of his flail into the stomach of his enemy.  

The creature doubling over in agony almost causes Béar's swing to miss, but Thanatos clips the things left hand, shattering every bone therein and sending the creature collapsing to the ground - it passes out from the pain.

OOC: 

That leaves the one on Gavril/Cerallos, and Cerallos gets an attack on it before anyone else.  Skáth's opponent is still conscious but still appears stunned in spite of it's nimble dodging of his attack last phase.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

In the in between stage or whatever, Cerallos sheaths his long sword thinking that these creature's plates might very well deflect a blade and seeing how well blunt objects have been doing thus far, he grasps his quarterstaff with both hands and faces the one that is not
stunned. He sizes up where it counts, the vitals, and takes a full on swing with an added CSL
and lets out a bit of a forceful grunt.
3d6-> [5,3,5] = (13)

Uh oh, unlucky 13, what does that do Mike?

OOC: It's great how everyone's keeping up! Man since the email thing isn't going anymore, I'm having trouble keeping up with everyone!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2006)

*Swing and a Miss!*

Cerallos lines up carefully on his new target and aims for the bleachers - unfortunately, he was swinging for a fastball and the pitch was a slider!

Now ready for Phase 12: All Play


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gavril*

The feel of his own blood ignites an anger in Gavril. He lets out a very un-foppish war whoop and puts all his weight behind a blow that makes Shimmer (3d6=9) sing as it cuts the air. 

OOC: Haymaker, putting csl into hitting rather than damage this time.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2006)

*Skáth*

Back to the treee to rest


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 16, 2006)

*Béar*

_I must maneuver around this beast so that one of us will have the flank!!!_

Béar rolls 3d6=9 to a move by attack.

OOC:  Mike, I assume it is either a move by or a move through.  whatever.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Disappointed about the strike, Cerallos rights himself and prepares a defense before unleashing again. 
He feeds off of Gavril's attack and lets fly a sweep at the creature's legs adding a martial strike.
3d6-> [3,4,4] = (11)
_The bigger they are... _


----------



## Mattress (Aug 17, 2006)

Athelstan will look about for another beast to attack.

If one is in range he'll aim for the body of the creature, rather than a head. After seeing how quickly one has already gone down, he has no desire to kill anything else needlessly by getting worked up.

Die roll for Athelstan 3d6 ->[3,2,6] = (11)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2006)

*Against the Insects (Turn 01, Phase 12)*

Gavril howls in rage, Cerallos looks grimly determined, and Béar remains cool and collected as all three converge on the last standing bad guy.  Gavril's slashing blade takes the creature in the chest, leaving a smoldering ruin.  Cerallos' staff shatters the left leg below the knee, and Thanatos collapses the things skull from behind as Béar moves by quickly, leaving him in a position to flank had the poor wretch remained standing.

A minute after the fight started, five mantis-like humanoids lay dead on the ground, variously pierced, slashed, and crushed.  In addition to those five, one is sitting in stunned silence, still attempting to collect its wits.  Deasaigh moves calmly to that one, pulls it's head back, and slits its throat with his hunting knife.  He then moves to the tree behind his one victim, and pulls his arrow out.  He examines it closely before shaking his head in disgust, breaking the head from the shaft and tucking it in a pouch, and placing the shaft back in his quiver.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2006)

*Skáth*

"Does that arrow mean anything to you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"Nothing at all, other than a shaft ruined on impact.  I'll replace it when I get some time to make another."


----------



## draven14 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Assessing the demage all around, "Well, I'd say a nice 1, 2, 3 punch wouldn't you agree fellas?"  
Cerallos moves closer to one of these and examines,
"Has anybody seen one of these before?"

OOC: Mike is there anything to gather from them, knowledge wise or material wise? What about removing any of there plates to modify into weapons?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

*Scene from a Slaughterhouse*

OOC:  

Cerallos may make a Weaponsmith or Armorer skill roll (if he has either of these skills) to determine the exoskeletons' possible use as weapon or armor.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Gavril*

With a smooth motion Gavril slides Shimmer into its sheath, the heat having cooked off any bug juice. "I can safely say I've never seen out of those things outside of nightmare."  He bends to examine the wound in his leg.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC:  See OOC thread for a reminder about how healing works!


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jungle Fever*

Béar cleans off the fragments of scale and blood from Thanatos and examines his own wounds. 

_I have got to learn to dodge from now on.  That monster ripped into me like I haven't felt in a long time_


----------



## draven14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Mike, I don't have my sheets with me and the character page is gone, do I have either of those skills? I can't remember.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: Cerallos has the Weaponsmith skill.  Roll 3d6.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cool, thanks.

3d6-> [1,6,6] = (13)

Man, I must like rolling 13!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

Cerallos squats next to one of the insectoid corpses, examining it carefully.  He lifts an abnormally long arm from the ground, looks at the hands, and runs a finger along the sharp ridge of the forearm exoskeleton.  Finally, he shakes his head in frustration, plainly unable to glean whatever information he was after.

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos is unable to figure out whether or not the bony plates could be used as weapons in any other fashion that he already seen them used.  If he's truly interested, he could take some pieces with him and consult with a professional weaponsmith or armorer . . .[/sblock]

For Athelstan Only:

[sblock]Depending on how closely these creatures resemble their insect counterparts, it's possible that Athelstan could gather some raw materials for future potions - blood, perhaps; or an eye - there's no telling what might be useful in the future . . .[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Clearly disappointed in his skills or lack thereof, he takes out one of his many knives and carefully removes  several plates of different sizes and points and cleans them up before placing them in his travel bag. 
Speaking to the humid air, "I still believe these could be made into some kind of handy weapon or armor as these creatures have used them."

"Mater Gavril and Master Bear, how badly were you hurt?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Gavril*

The swordsman shrugs. "Just another scratch. Not much worse than the last. I'll be fine."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 18, 2006)

*Béar*

"I think the creature scrached me a little.  Either that, or a mosquito bit me.  Ha ha!"

Looking down at his hand holding his stomach, "I'll be fine."


----------



## Mattress (Aug 18, 2006)

For DM Only:

[sblock] I'm assuming I can just take the stuff, right? [/sblock][/QUOTE]



Athelstan kneels beside the creature he took a part in felling and checks for some sort of pulse. When none is found, he closes his eyes and prays to this creature. He's very sorry that this had to happen. His taste for battle has left him in varying degrees since the Wickshine Incident when he killed the little boy. He thinks to the spirit of this creature that it will find solace in some afterlife. That somehow his party can figure out why these creatures attacked them. He says a prayer of thanks to this creature for the samples of its' body he will take for his alchemy. He will always be thankful for this.

He then opens his eyes he fishes a blade out from underneath his cloak and removes several scales and claws from the creature. He also removes an eye and three teeth from its' maw. He doesn't look at the others during any of this. When he's finished, he replaces his blade and the vials he's been putting the samples into, closes his eyes and says "Thank you" again to the creature, and stands up. Only then does he wipe his gored hands on his dark cloak. But even then, his eyes do not meet those of the other members of the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

For Athelstan Only:

[sblock]He can take whatever he wishes, as long as the rest of the party doesn't object.  Don't forget the sixth fallen enemy, whom (as far as Athelstan knows) none of the party saw until after the fight was over![/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 19, 2006)

*Béar*

"May I ask what you are doing, Athelstan?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2006)

*R&R*

OOC: 

Any actions to post while waiting for Athelstan to respond?  Surely some of you have some ranks in Healing skill - you might want to bandage wounds, etc.  Everyone can rest long enough to regain their STUN and END.

IC:

Desaigh offers to scout the immediate vicinity for indications of where the bugs came from.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril lets his blades go cold and still. He tries to relax and catch his breath. "Yes, Desaigh, please see if you can find a trail, but I suggest we stick together. If you stumble into a whole nest of those buggers it could be unpleasant."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 21, 2006)

*Béar*

3d6=6 to healing skill.

"I agree a quick scouting mission is a good idea, but venturing too far from the group could be dangerous."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2006)

*R&R*

Béar sits down on a convenient tree root and begins cleaning and bandaging the slashing wound on his chest.  He manages to close it effectively with the bandage, but unless it is stitched it's gonna leave a scar . . .   

Desaigh knocks an arrow and begins a slow scrutiny of the surrounding area.

"I won't go far."


----------



## draven14 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cerallos*

After stowing his gathering Cerallos stands, "Master Desaigh, hold up and I'll go with you, if you don't object. Figure 4 eyes are better than 2!"

If no objection, Cerallos falls in beside Longbow for the scout.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril examines his own wound as he rests.

OOC: Healing, please roll for me. Thx.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 22, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will descend from the branch above and try to asertain who needs the most healing attention.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC:

Mike, take a look at my post in the OOC Thread - Skáth may Heal each wound once, regardless of how many points he manages to give back.  Attempts in which he fails his healing skill roll count against his total attempts for the day, but do not count as Healing that wound.

Target number is his Healing skill roll, minus 2 for each die he puts into the healing attempt.  If he wishes to make a Healing skill roll prior to each attempt to heal, he may add one back to the target number of his magical healing attempt for each point he makes that skill roll by.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril examines his own wound as he rests.
> 
> OOC: Healing, please roll for me. Thx.




Gavril carefully pulls apart his leathers to examine his new leg wound.  The edges of the cut are ragged, and though it is a fairly shallow wound blood seeps slowly from it.  He cleans the wound with cool water, and as he gets a look at it realizes it is a little beyond the rudimentary skill he's acquired in his travels.  (May want to have Skáth bind it up - even if he doesn't Heal it magically he's an accomplished field medic).


Healing Check (3d6=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2006)

*On the Trail of the Bugs*

As Cerallos and Deasaigh complete their circuit of the battle sight, Cerallos sees obvious signs of the path the creatures took to approach the party's trail, as well as the pains they took setting up the ambush.  He's able to ascertain that if not for Skáth's alert scouting, this fight would likely have been much more difficult for the small band.

To Cerallos' practiced eye, Deasaigh appears more concerned about more enemies popping out of the bush than about looking for sign.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Treading along scanning right and left, Cerallos remembers an old song he and his former 
master would sing and hum on their journeys...  _Hi ho.....Hi ho.......hi ho, hi ho, it's off to...._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cerallos Looks Around*

One other thing Cerallos is able to determine - at least one of the creatures left the ambush party and went back the way they came in.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will make his rounds to each party member and preform his non-magical healing skill.  

OCC - Mike, it is late.  I will post a better one tomorrow.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, one of these days I will remember what I am to do when healing.  I beleive I can try to heal, non-magically first, then inspect the wounds to increase my chance of magical healing and then finally, heal magically.  Can you help me with target numbers for each of these.

When I inspect their wounds, I'd like to heal Athelstan and Béar since I am going to assume I can tell their wounds seem the worst.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2006)

For Mike:

[sblock]You will make two Healing skill rolls.  

The first is for inspecting/diagnosing, cleaning and prepping, stopping bleeding, etc. and works just like everyone else's skill.  That's 3d6 with a base target number equal to your Healing skill roll (17-).  There may or may not be modifiers to that target number based on conditions (much more difficult to do in the middle of a fight, in the pouring rain, with bad equipment or dirty water, etc).

The second is the roll for your magical Healing attempt.  It's also 3d6 (like _almost_ everything in the game), with a target number equal to your Healing skill roll (17-) minus 2 for each dice of power you want to put into the effort plus 1 for every two points you make the first roll by.  Assuming he makes the target number or less, you'll then roll the appropriate number of dice to see how many BODY you healed for that wound.  For the BODY roll, I need the breakdown of individual dice.  For each one rolled, zero BODY is healed; for each two through five rolled, one BODY is healed; for each six rolled, two BODY are healed.  So on average, you'll heal 1 BODY for each die rolled.

Here's an example:

Béar has taken a wound to the chest for 3 BODY.  

Skáth inspects and binds (3d6=15) the wound, succeeding by two.  He then decides how much 'juice' to put into his attempt.  He decides, based on marginal success with the binding, to put the minimum power into the magic he can and still have a reasonable chance of completely healing that wound (three dice).  He pours his feyborn magic into Bear's body (3d6=9) (looking for a 17 minus 6 (3 dice x 2) plus 1 (for his Binding success) = 12 or less).  Succeeding on his check, he then rolls three dice for BODY, getting [4,5,1], for three BODY healed.  The wound on Béar's chest shrinks steadily, finally disappearing and leaving a fairly long area of new, pink flesh.  It won't even scar.

Skáth now pays out 6 END (2 per dice of 'power' in the attempt).  This gets paid whether the second Healing roll is succesful or not.

Had he Healed only two BODY, Béar's wound would have to heal its final point naturally - once a wound has been Healed, it cannot be Healed again.  If he had failed his second Healing skill check, he would have been free to try again when he got his breath back (subject to his current 3 Heals per day limit).[/sblock]

This is not a secret - just 'Spoilered' to save space and the illusion that this is the In Character Thread.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

Thanks, Mike.  Do you ant me to roll again for Bear or just for the next healing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: I'll let you keep the rolls for Béar's chest wound.  On to the next.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will rest until is end is recovered and then move on to Athelstan, first inspecting the wounds and use his non-magical healing skills.

inspecting Athelstan's wounds (1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=6) 

He will again attempt 3 dice, hoping the 1 is now out of my rolls.

magical healing of Athelstan's wounds (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=2)   easily succeding.

for:
 1d6-> [1] = (1)
1d6-> [2] = (2)
1d6-> [3] = (3)

again healing 2 points of damage.

Skáth will again rest to recover the end drain.

He will continue on to all party members and perform his healing skill:

healing skill check for himself (1d6=4, 1d6=5, 1d6=4) 

healing skill check for Gavril (1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=5) 

healing skill check for Deasaigh (1d6=4, 1d6=5, 1d6=3) 

healing skill check for Cerallos (1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=4) 
OCC - Mike, what happens with the 1/2 point difference in case of odd number success, as if I make my check by 5, do I add back 2?


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 24, 2006)

*Béar*

The burly man watches the Fae perform his magic on the gash across his chest.  Amazed with the results, Béar touches the newly pink flesh expecting it to still sting, or tickle, or be numb...not exactly sure what to expect.  But incredibly grateful for the service.

_Amazing!  Just...amazing_.

"Master Skath.  Thank you.  Is there anything I can do for you?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> The burly man watches the Fae perform his magic on the gash across his chest.  Amazed with the results, Béar touches the newly pink flesh expecting it to still sting, or tickle, or be numb...not exactly sure what to expect.  But incredibly grateful for the service.
> 
> _Amazing!  Just...amazing_.
> 
> "Master Skath.  Thank you.  Is there anything I can do for you?"




"You're very welcome.  Just keep knocking down those bad guys is enough thanks!  You fight superbly, often times I dream of being a size like you, but one's life is what he makes of it and I am happy with what I have done and excited about our little group and what we may accomplish, together."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2006)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike, what happens with the 1/2 point difference in case of odd number success, as if I make my check by 5, do I add back 2?




OOC: 

Rounding almost always works in favor of whoever is rolling the dice (or figuring the characteristic, etc.).  If you make your roll by 1 or 2, add one; if by 3 or 4, add two; etc.

You have one magical Healing attempt left for today, if you care to use it now.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Still scanning in front of them, Cerallos switches melodies to another diddy from back in the day..._Huh  ha, oh don't you know, that's the sound of the men, working....._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2006)

*Athelstan*

OOC:

Matt's been really busy working.  I sent him the results of the PER roll via e-mail, but he must not have had time to respond.  I'm going to presume to post for Athelstan, with apologies to Mr. Matt if I post anything he didn't want known.

IC:

As Skáth makes his way around the party, Athelstan straightens from his 'harvest' of ingredients and looks warily around the camp.

"Didn't we kill five of these creatures?  I could swear that was my count as we were attacked.  Yet now I see six lying on the ground."

Sure enough, when the rest of the party (those not out scouting, anyway) looks around you see another bug man lying on his stomach, an arrow jutting from his thoracic cavity clearly the cause of death.  He would have been just on the fringes of the battle when he bought it.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2006)

*Skáth*

Does it appear to be one of Desaigh's arrows?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2006)

*A Riddle*

Skáth cannot really tell if it's one of Deasaigh's arrows - it's long enough to be one of his.  

However, on returning to the party, Deasaigh denies shooting more than one of the bugs.  

He goes on: "This arrow is not one of mine - it's very well made, but if you look closely you can see . . ."  He points out various subtle differences between the recently discovered arrow and those he makes, most of which are not apparant to Skáth even on close examination.

The long and short of it is, he didn't kill the sixth bug.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"The question now is, to state the obvious, who helped us and why?"  
Cerallos examines the fall of the creature and tries to determine a possible direction that the arrow was fired from.

3d6-> [3,2,1] = (6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2006)

*A Riddle*

Assuming the creature fell straight forward when struck in the back, and assuming it did not get moved around in the ensuing fight, the arrow struck from the South - the direction from which the ambushing bugs originally approached.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"If these were running from the direction this one was shot, is it possible that these things were running FROM someone and we were in their way? Doesn't seem likely, but this one was picked off from behind. Master Longbow, can you re-use that arrow?"
_Very interesting indeed..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh shoots Cerallos a _very_ puzzled look, and explains, "It's a very good arrow, but it's not _my_ arrow.  I could not trust it, since I didn't make it with my own hands."  His tone says he might need to explain next that stones are hard or water is wet.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Wait, are you giving me a puzzled look, I can't tell?"   Cerallos gives a half smile.
"Good point Master Longbow, although this arrow seemed to work the first time! I'm only kidding my friend.   So any suggestions on our next move?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 26, 2006)

*Béar*

"I suggest that master Skath, if he is up to it, do a little recon.  I would be willing to assist.  What do you think?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> "I suggest that master Skath, if he is up to it, do a little recon.  I would be willing to assist.  What do you think?"




"I'd love to help out, but would like  you  to assist, I don't know how quiet I am to everyone."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 26, 2006)

*Béar*

"I'll help any way I can.  You want a test flight?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 27, 2006)

*Skáth*

"I don't think that's neccesary."

To the group, "Bear and I will be back shorty, we are going to see if we can't see where that arrow came from.  Give us 15 minutes and if we are not back then come look for us."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Do be careful and don't hestitate to give a shout if we are needed sooner." Gavril begins rummaging through a pack for a piece of dried beef to pass the time while they wait.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 27, 2006)

*Béar*

3d6-> [4,5,4] = (13) to concealment

3d6-> [1,1,6] = (8) to tracking


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2006)

*What's going on here?*

Skáth is silent in flight as an owl, as far as Béar can tell.  Unfortunately, Béar makes noise like, well, like a bear in the woods.  This does not hamper his ability to read sign, however.  There _might_ have been someone else lurking in the woods - Béar can not read enough sign to tell for certain sure.



OOC:

For future reference, Stealth would be the skill roll here.  Concealment is either for hiding objects (in desk drawers, under rugs, etc.) or for hiding one's self when being still (crouching behind a couch).  Stealth is for stalking silently.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos looks around for a log or some kind of sturdy structure to sit against. He takes out some of the plates removed from the creatures and examines and experiments with them.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 28, 2006)

*Béar*

To Skath (in a hushed voice):  "There may have been somebody here.  I'm not quite sure.  What do you make of it?"

3d6-> [2,3,3] = (8) to an additional _tracking_ skill check.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 28, 2006)

*Skáth*

"To be honest, I don't see any tracks or signs of someone else.  What makes you say this?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2006)

*On the Trail of . . .*

Whoever was here (if, indeed, there was someone  ) must be at least marginally better at hiding his tracks than Béar is at reading them.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 29, 2006)

*Béar*

"Truthfully, I'm not sure.  Something feels off.  I don't see any tracks or evidence, but there should be something here."

Béar takes one last look around and says:  "Well, I'm not seeing anything.  Let's regroup with the others."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2006)

*Skáth*

"Sounds good."

Skáth will again take the point, using his muted flight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2006)

*Back on Track*

The small and often harried group regathers at the scene of the fight, and (unless anyone suggests otherwise) moves off again in the direction of the alleged mines.

OOC: Same 'marching' order?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will again make off leading the group enough that he would have time to warn them in case of trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes his accustomed place, he rides in the shade of an even larger hat than usual today.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 29, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar will take point, but still behind Skath, continually listening for and scanning right and left for the being he believes is tracking them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2006)

*A Brief Note*

OOC: 

Hey, guys!  Seems like things have been crazy for everyone!  I'll get back on the posting soon, I promise!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath begins leading the group scanning the terrain on either side for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Wanting to make sure everything is OK! Are we all still here?

Cerallos begins whistling Zippity Doo Da and picks up the pace a bit!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 12, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth is awaiting the rest of the party to prepare for the journey.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Gavril*

After pausing to adjust his hat, Gavril responds to Cerallos' music and urges his horse to speed up a bit.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC:  I am pretty sure that everybody has posted an action--Skath is doing some recon, Bear is taking point of the group, and Cerellos and Gavril are both traveling.

Waiting for the GM....................


----------



## draven14 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Cerallos*

......hmmm hmmmm hmm hmm ...."hey have you heard the one about the priest and"...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2006)

*Are ya'll about done fooling around . . . ?*

Apparantly the Gods of Ambrethel don't care much for sarcasm.  Huge lightening bolts begin raining down from the clear blue sky, obliterating the party . . .  

OOC: 

Just joking!  Sorry I've been out of touch - I kept meaning to post (or at least check in) but work's been kicking my bottom and I've just not had the energy to think in the evenings this week.  Anyway, here we go . . .

IC:

At long last, the party manages to make it through the Wilderlands to the site of the Queen's silver mine (OOC: Ignore the name on the map - this mine is just a nameless dig set up by a miner contracting with the Queen)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: A little refresher on what we are doing here might be helpful. I'm guessing those spawled out figures on the map are not sleeping miners...


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2006)

*Skath*

OCC - From which side are we approaching?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2006)

*Found It!*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "No General I, sir!  We have none such amongst the modern _Bairdéir_.  I'm just a simple messenger, and perhaps company on your road - for a while, at least.
> 
> This, then, is the Queen's bidding.  Queen Máthair has been running on a shoestring budget for some time now.  This is hardly a concern for _Bairdéir_ such as I, who serve out of love and loyalty, but the regular army must be paid.
> 
> ...




OOC:  

Everyone in the party was also given a ring by which they can be recognized as an agent of the Queen.  This is a trial 'employment' to see if the party members are a good fit as agents and the Queen is a good fit for them as an 'employer' in addition to a ruler.

IC:

The party is arriving from the SouthWest, travelling along the lowest tier of the encampment (where the bodies are).  The jungle grows a little thinner as they approach the area, but there is still plenty of cover.

As they near the area, each of the party members hears an angry squawking and a very loud and sudden rustling - lots of crows would make such a racket - from up ahead.  Soon after the rustling quiets and the squawking moves up into the canopy, they come across the first body, obviously a miner.  His body is contorted into an awful position, and a cursory glance will reveal to anyone with the even a passing acquaintance of anatomy that many of his bones are broken.

The racket the crows are making in the canopy is loud enough to make hearing each other difficult without shouting.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 18, 2006)

*Béar*

"I can't hear much over the racket.  
Master Skath, what do you think of a little reconnaissance mission?  Do you think you can fly over the trees and see what lies ahead of us (reasonably) safely?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 18, 2006)

*Skáth*

"This does not bode well for Vyl and his party.  I wish I could but I would not feel safe if one of those birds decided to make a meal of me, I would much rather stay here with the group."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 18, 2006)

*Béar*

"I understand."

Béar pokes around camp looking for tracks, animal dropings, bite marks on the bodies.  Anything that might give us a clue as to what we are facing.

3d6=10


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril rides forward, circling just wide of the fallen miners and stands watch while others examine the bodies. He raises his crossbow and takes aim at the birds, but reconsiders and scans for more significant threats.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos observes the body, looking for any clues or any sense of this scene.

OOC: How many bodies are we talking? Is the rest of the camp in working order or is everything chaotic like there was an attack?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2006)

*What Happened Here?*

Béar kneels next to one of the bodies, carefully examining the area around it first for tracks and spoor.  He finds nothing around the body that would give a clue as to what happened but when he examines the body he finds it's been dead for awhile - he's unable to tell exactly how long, but it's pretty messy.  He also determines that the body has been crushed.  Most of the bones in the torso are broken in several places, one arm as well.  Enough remains of the internal organs to see that most of them have been pulped.

The party eventually finds 20 bodies, obviously miners.  They had set up camp next to a clear, cold stream with a rocky bed.  Their tents have been shredded, plainly most of them were killed in their sleep.  There are a couple of overturned carts, some woven baskets, and some sort of shattered mining device next to the stream.

Cerallos' examination of the camp yields a little additional information.  He determines that only six of the miners had a chance to flee whatever attacked them, and that they ran every direction except north - none of them got very far, anyway.  There are no tracks or signs of what attacked them - presumably the tracks of the men and the elements have obfuscated any such.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 19, 2006)

*Béar*

OOC:  I will relay the information I have picked up to the rest of the party.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2006)

*Skáth*

"Skáth will begin making camp...who wants first watch?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I'll take first watch. Should we try to bury these miners? Given the propensity for the dead to rise around us, I would seem a good idea to take care of them. Maybe burning would be best?"


----------



## draven14 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos relays his info as well.
"I agree Master Gavril, these poor fellows, if they were somehow cursed and brought to life again, they would have difficulty functioning with all the shattered bones. Who's in agreeance to perhaps gather the bodies, say a few words if one so wishes, and cremate their remains. This would also help to rid ourselves of those birds!"

"Master Gavril, would you care for company on first watch?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I would be honored to have your company on the first watch,"  Gavril says with a bow.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - I guess it's hard to relay sarcasm in a post.  After these fellows died in their sleep, I was being a smart ass with my post.

Skáth would prefer a little more cover to a camp site, just his suggestion.

Mike,  what is the surrounding terrain like, outside of the mine area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2006)

*What Happened Here?*

The map doesn't show the vegetation, just the elevation.  The party is still in the middle of dense jungle (it's just not _quite_ as dense here as it has been in the travelling to get here).  You can actually see a few patches of sky through the trees in the mining area.  It is getting on into the late afternoon, and the party is on the southeast side of the hill/mountain so it will be dark early.

Deasaigh suggests that here is as good a place as any to camp.  "The lighter cover will make for slightly longer range with my bow."  He heartily approves of the idea of burning the bodies to prevent them rising.  However, he also states his belief that the preponderance of undead had more to do with that 'shadow thing' than with area conditions.  "After all, both places we encountered them, we also encountered it!  I suggest the bodies be burned downwind."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 19, 2006)

*Béar*

"I agree that the undead were, probably, more an influence of that creature than anything else, but we don't know for certain.  And the shadow creature could appear at any time.  'No chance is the best chance' ".

Béar begins to take bodies downwind to be burned.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh unlimbers his bowstaff, considers the string for a moment, then grasps it with both hands in the middle.  Muttering something under his breath, he gives the staff a peculiar twist.  The six and a half foot bowstaff shimmers and disappears, leaving the archer holding two sticks, each a hair over three feet long and not quite an inch in diameter.

"I'll start scouting out a campsite a little further away from this refuse - maybe up on the next ledge.  Anyone care to come along?  Misery loves company."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I'll join you Master Deasaigh, surely we can find a better spot than this."
Cerallos gives his staff a twirl and begins using it as a sort of walking stick.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I'll keep watch here. Diddious, lend a hand with those bodies." Gavril gets down and waters his horse from the stream while keeping a close eye out. He also looks to see if their might be fish in the stream.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

Diddious gives out a slight groan as he dismounts and moves to help Béar with the bodies.  He sighs loudly as he bends to grasp a foot, and grunts often as he laborously begins to drag the body by lurching inches across the ground to the growing pile.  Béar has made three trips with a body under each arm by the time Diddious has moved his man three feet, but the old body servant indignantly fends off any attempts to help him.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 20, 2006)

*Béar*

_If that's the way he wants it, that's the way he gets it._


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

*Gavril*

The swordsman sighs at his manservant's progress. "By the gods..." He leads his horse over to the bodys. "I have a better idea Diddious." He hands the man the end of a lenght of rope. Tossing the rope around the saddle horn he says, "rather than drag the fellow yourself, tie him off and we'll let the horse do the work."  He passes over the other end, "find another of similar size for this end and then lead the horse."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will stay close to Gavril and his horse, all the while keeping a close eye on those birds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

Cerallos and Deasaigh eventually return with reports of a suitable site on the second tier of the mining site.  They pitch in to help move and burn the bodies, and Athelstan suggests the group move up to the campsite as soon as the fire has burned down enough to be safely doused.  Full dark is coming on quickly, the night insects are putting on quite a concert (with fireflies providing an enchanting light show as well), and the only downer on the quality of the evening is the occasional taste of burning, decayed flesh that wafts across the campsite in the infrequent shifts of the wind.

OOC: Time to set watches, cook supper, and settle in for the night.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Master Gavril, would you still like to share first watch?"
After a response,
"I am hungry, but that occassional smell can momentarily wipe out an appetite!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril nods, "Aye, first watch would still be my preference." Wrinkling he nose he adds, "That smell is decidedly unpleasant, but we must eat to keep our strength up. Diddious, go through the gear, their must be something pleasant smelling in there we can use to help cover the scent. Does anyone know anything about the flora here? Would any particular wood or plant about have a fragrant aroma if added to the fire?" 

[sblock]Knowledge of local flora? (3d6=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ooohhh, That Smell*

For Scott Only:

[sblock]Unfortunately, while Gavril's extensive knowledge of the wooing of women includes much about the language of flowers, it is more about the visual presentation than the olfactory and does not contain ideas on anything strong enough to mask this scent.  His knowledge of the gathering of such is also limited to how to find the local equivalent of a florist (there aren't any here).  The smell is only occasional - terrible while it lasts, but only popping up every 10 minutes or so and lasting for about 30 seconds.[/sblock]

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Skáth has extensive knowledge of herbalism - the chances are good he could either find some local aromatic herbs to toss on the camp fire or direct the others as to what to look for.  _KS: Herbalism & Healing Roll_ (3d6)[/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 22, 2006)

*Béar*

OOC:  Mike, did we find all 20 miners?  

IC:  "I know we are only ordered to 'investigate the situation and deal with it the way we see most appropriate'.  I think we should go into the mine and see if anything or anybody is still here.  It's possible that nothing stuck around.  Just a recon mission."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2006)

*Skath*

herbalism (1d6=4, 1d6=2, 1d6=3)
"probably not this time"

Are the birds disipating as the bodies disappear.

OCC - Mike while I am thinking of it, Skath would also like to gather plantlife that might be edible in case we do not have enough food to consume.  Even if we do, it wouuld be a nice side dish.

herbalism to dinner (1d6=2, 1d6=1, 1d6=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

OOC: 

20 bodies have been found and burned, leaving only one (the original total was Vyl Corruck plus 20 miners).

IC:

Skáth comes up with a strongly aromatic tree bark that fills the campsite with a pleasant woodsey odor.  He also manages to scavenge a whole pile of tubers, roots, leaves, berries, and nuts guaranteed to liven up any campfire meal.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 22, 2006)

*Bear*

To Skath and Gavril:  "Great idea on the tree bark.  That's much better."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: So Mike does that just leave the whereabouts of Vyl Corruck that we need to find to be able to report on? Also, were all the bodies in or near this camp?

"That sounds like a good idea to me Master Bear, were you thinking now or at first day light?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2006)

*The Mining Camp*

OOC:

Most of the bodies were in the camp.  Six managed to run a little distance in every direction except North, but none made it very far.  Unfortunately, none of you has seen Vyl Corruck, and there's no way to tell if any of the bodies was him.  All you know at this point is that all but one of the mining party are accounted for.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Were the bodies robbed of valuables, tools, weapons? Did anyone notice?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 22, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: So Mike does that just leave the whereabouts of Vyl Corruck that we need to find to be able to report on? Also, were all the bodies in or near this camp?
> 
> "That sounds like a good idea to me Master Bear, were you thinking now or at first day light?"







"I'm all for going at first light."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I didn't notice anything of the sort Master Gavril, although so many were so disfigured that it could have been missed. I don't recall any of them standing out in such a way that would make it seem that he were the main fella that we're looking for either, how about you gents?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

Thinking back, no one recalls anything that made this look more like a robbery than a wholesale slaughter - but then, these were miners (rough sorts in the first place) and were working in the outback, so they were unlikely to have brought much in the way of valuables with them anyway.  Nothing made any of them stand out from the rest, either.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

Breathing in the pleasant smells from the food and fire Gavril smiles, "Skáth, you've outdone yourself. I almost feel as if I'm in a cozy tavern somewhere rather than sitting in this Godsfosaken jungle in the middle of nowhere next to a pile of smoldering corpses. I sugest we try to get some rest and sort this mystery out in the morning." Rising, he checks his crossbow and paces about the perimeter of the camp starting his watch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh and Athelstan second Gavril's suggestion, and head for their bedrolls.  Deasaigh volunteers to share the second watch with someone, Athelstan indicates that he is more tired than usual and would really appreciate some uninterrupted sleep.  He asks for third watch.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 23, 2006)

"I'll join you for second watch, Deasaigh."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth gives a big smile at the compliment.  "We are lucky that this area has some tasty treats.  I'll take third watch, just wake me when it's time."   

Skáth feels very uncomfortable here, we would have prefered to hike past this location to make camp.

Before he beds down, he will remark to Gavril, "Please keep your eye to the North, I don't like the feeling in the pit of my stomach."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I will indeed my diminutive friend. Sleep well."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"I will as well Master Skath. Are you feeling that because none fled in that direction?"Cerallos keeps his eyes more towards the north than any other direction.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 25, 2006)

*Skáth*

"I have had a terrible feeling in the pit of my stomach ever since we approached this site.  I can't help but think one of us may die here, if we are not careful."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 26, 2006)

*silent night?*

Béar packs all of his equipment, lays Thanatos next to his legs and beds down for the evening.  _  Skath may be right.  This place could be the death of us if we are not careful._

"No worries my little friend.  We have weathered much worse than this place can throw at us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2006)

*Darkness Falls*

As full dark falls across the side of the mountain, the small group makes their camp and eats their supper.  As the party settles into their bedrolls, Cerallos and Gavril vigilantly face the night.  The camp quiets as each adventurer dwells on their strange feelings of dread until they fall into a restless sleep . . .


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril checks his crossbow and his horse and then settles down to watch, struggling to find a comfortable position for his leg. He polishes his sword and dagger as they watch. He chats softly with Cerallos. "I can't say I care for this place. The others seem to feel it too."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Me neither. It never helps knowing that so many were slaughtered like that too. And I can't help but keep thinking that Shadow creature is constantly surrounding us somehow. It really concerns me what we may find in those mines in the morning. Maybe these poor souls unleashed this thing."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I guess we'll find out soon enough what happened to the miners. It is interesting that Vyl Corruck doesn't appear to be among them. Perhaps he was in league with whatever happened to the others. Could his plan have been to lure victims out here all along?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

Gavril and Cerallos' watch passes without incident.  They wake Béar and Deasaigh, give their report.

"All right - we've got it from here.  Sleep well and wake," murmurs the crimson scarved archer as he moves to take his post.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 28, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar rubs the sleepy crust out of his eye.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril beds down with his trusty crossbow at his side.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos tries to get some sleep as well, taking off only the necessary weapons to allow the minimum comfort he's grown accustomed to. "Keep an eye on the north, I feel something strange from that direction as well."

With that, Cerallos says his prayers and gets some rest.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth is enjoying his rest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2006)

*Who Goes There?*

About halfway through the second watch, the jungle quiets.  Nocturnal hunters are abroad at this hour, silencing the denizens of the canopy and leaving the insects to fill the night air with their music.  After a half hour or so, Béar has accustomed himself to the insect songs, and is able to distinguish sounds in the jungle that do not 'belong.'  About halfway through the second watch, he hears such a sound - it's quiet, barely heard over the bugs, but it's definitely there and out of place.  It sounds a bit like sandpaper being scraped over an endless piece of wood, a drawn out, sibilant scratching.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 29, 2006)

*Béar*

As quietly as possible, Béar waves his hand to get Deasaigh's attention.  Béar then puts his  finger to his lips as to say "shhh", then taps his ear and points to the woods surounding them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh, arrow knocked, leaves Béar to watch, moves quietly to the camp and wakes the others one by one.  As he wakes them, he places one finger over their lips.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2006)

*Who Goes There?*

Béar now notes that the sound is from the north, and seems to be moving closer.  It is very dark - the moon and stars are out, but only a little of their light penetrates the jungle canopy even here where it is somewhat thinned.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 29, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar stands with Thanatos at the ready, still as a statue, listening intently in the north direction.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos gathers his weapons and equips them as quietly as possible and stays crouched watching Bear and beyond waiting for the others to be ready.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2006)

*Gavril*

The dandy quickly begins putting on his armor with some help from Diddious.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 3, 2006)

*SKath*

Sorry, I have had a lot of crap in my life lately, will try and post tomorrow


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2006)

*From out of the darkness . . .*

Béar dimly makes out a large shadowy form closing rapidly from the north.  It rears up to enormous height just as Deasaigh ignites an oil soaked arrow and sends it thrumming into the trunk of a large tree.  It hangs there quivering, the flame throwing flickering illumination across the head and neck of the largest snake Béar has ever seen.  Estimating from the size of the head and the thickness of the body, he guesses it would be at least 60 feet long!  It moves quickly to attack.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 4, 2006)

*Bear*

"Eyes to the north!  Watch yourselves!"  Bear attempts to warn the others in the party of the monster (as if they wouldn't see a 60 foot snake   )

OOC:  Mike, how far away is the snake?  Where is everybody?  Is Bear on the north side of the camp?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2006)

OOC: 

Béar is on the North side of camp.  Diddious is in camp attempting to armor himself, Deasaigh is in easy bowshot of the thing.  Athelstan is rousing himself and taking out a sling (he's also in the camp).  Cerallos is in camp, prepared to fight.  Skáth is awakening.

I'll have to determine action order, and battle will be upon you.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos draws his longsword and a dagger and moves up a little distance behind Bear and tries to see what they see.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 5, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar stands his ground between the snake and the rest of the party.  He will, however, attempt a "jumping, dodge maneuver" if the snake strikes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

A small round object sings past Béar's grotesquely deformed ear and impacts the snake just behind its jawbone with a meaty thunk.  Athelstan's voice is heard from the camp - "Ooohh, that's gotta hurt!"  And indeed, the snake recoils for an instant, obviously not accustomed to prey that fights back.

The snake is speed 3, so acts on phases 4, 8, and 12.  Skáth is up.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: I'm guessing that there isn't time to fool with armor?

Gavril will take up his Crossbow (3d6=7)  and loose a bolt at the snake.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 5, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will let go with his Croi.

attack on snake (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm guessing that there isn't time to fool with armor?




Gavril manages to get his boiled leather chest piece on before battle presses - with muttered curses that would singe the plentiful hair out of Diddious' ears (if he could hear them), the dandy pulls out his crossbow and begins loading it.

OOC: 

I'm assuming you did not wish to leave it drawn all night - not really the best way to keep it in good working order!  The shot will go off at the end of your action phase.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2006)

*Oops!*

OOC:

I thought I'd copied the necessary information for this battle to my Flash Drive, but unfortunately it seems I did not.  If you'll all post your first combat actions (as long as they don't depend on the actions before yours) I'll resolve Phases 1 - 4 this afternoon after I get home.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 5, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar stands in a defensive position.  He will attack if the snake goes for another person, or Béar will dodge if the snake attacks him.

OOC:  Mike, feel free to roll anything that either requires to keep the game moving, or tell me what to roll if you prefer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

An instant after Athelstan's sling bullet takes the snake in the throat, one of Skáth's tiny black knives streaks through the air and impacts the monstrous snake's body just a little lower down.  Thoroughly angered now, the snake rears back in preparation for an attack!

OOC:

Cerallos is next in line, followed by Béar, then Gavril.  Cerallos may close and attack, or hold back.  Béar is holding his action to see what the snake will do, and Scott's posted for Gavril - his bolt will loose after the snake attacks.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos flips his knife to hold it by the blade, takes great aim while the serpant is still and hurls his blade.
3d6-> [3,1,6] = (10)
"Give my regards to Shir Khan!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

Cerallos' knife sails in a weak arc through the air, and is deflected off of the snakes bony brow ridge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2006)

*Snake Doctor*

The snake does indeed strike at Béar, who just manages to dodge and wriggle free of an attempt to wrap him in its crushing coils.

Gavril's crossbow bolt is deflected harmlessly from the snake's thick, scaly hide.

OOC: That brings us back to Skath.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 6, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar will strike at the snake's body (somewhere other than the head) trying to break some bones.  Hopefully that will slow it down.

Béar rolls 3d6=3 to hit

*BOO YEAH!!!*

OOC: add my CSLs to damage


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2006)

*Gavril*

Disheartened that his fine crossbowmanship was ineffective, Gavril passes the weapon to Diddious and pulls his blades. Naked below the protective tunic that barely reaches his thighs, under his hard leather chest piece, Gavril charges into battle. Diddious just manages to slap a plumed hat into place as the swordsman goes forward, feeling a considerable draft about his nether regions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2006)

OOC:

Unfortunately, Dodge is an attack action - once a character uses the Dodge maneuver, his Action phase is over.  I will allow Béar to use his To Hit roll in his next action phase (I hate to waste a 3)


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 7, 2006)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The snake does indeed strike at Béar, who just manages to dodge and wriggle free of an attempt to wrap him in its crushing coils.
> 
> Gavril's crossbow bolt is deflected harmlessly from the snake's thick, scaly hide.
> 
> OOC: That brings us back to Skath.




Skath will let another Croi fly.

attack on Snake (1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

The diminutive darkman sends another missile streaking at the serpent, striking it low on the exposed part of its underside and doing minimal damage.

Athelstan hits it with another sling bullet, adding to the toll the creature is paying for setting on the brave band of adventurers.

OOC: All Phase 8's post next, please!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2006)

*Gavril*

The swordsman sweeps in and makes a furious cut to the exposed underside of the great snake. 

OOC: Haymaker to the exposed underside. (3d6=9) All combat skill levels into hitting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

OOC: Need action for Cerallos - Béar's previous roll will count for this Phase, unless he wishes to change his action.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC:  Naw.  I think Bear will stick with his natural 3.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos keeps his long sword pointed at the snake and begins to move around it hoping to flank it. He holds his sword in a way that hopefully if the snake attacks it will impale itself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2006)

OOC: OK, guys - works kicking my butt this week.  I'll try to resolve Phase 8 tonight.  Jeremy, did you mean for Cerallos to attack, or to hold his action and see what the snake's gonna do?  If you want him to attack, you'll actually have to make a roll (to see if he got his sword pointed in the right direction and actually under the snakes body if it tries to come down on him)


----------



## draven14 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Cerallos*

3d6-> [4,1,1] = (6)

Take that!!
I wanted him to cautiously walk around the snake to get to its back while keeping his sword up towards him hoping he'd impale himself, so yes, saving his action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

Cerallos and Gavril step in quickly to stab and swipe at the snake - each hits and draws some blood.  Béar stands to one side judging his moment.  In an act of superb timing, he steps in just as the snake lunges for Gavril in retaliation for his vicious cut to its belly.  As the snake's head is fully extended, Béar winds up with Thanatos, bringing the mighty black mace around in an overhead swing and pulverizing the monstrous python's head between flanged iron and the stony ground.  The snake shudders once and stills.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 16, 2006)

*Béar*

Confident of the snake's death, Béar looks over his shoulder to make sure no other snakes are coming in--like a perfectly coordinated raptor ambush.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2006)

*Snake Doctors*

The sudden violence of combat has caused a near perfect silence to fall over the jungle - the only sounds to be heard at this time are the gentle sighing of the wind through the trees and the harsh breathing of adrenaline dosed combatants, coming down from their high.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril cleans his blade of the snake's blood and starts to sheath it only to realize he isn't wearing a sword belt. Rolling his eyes in frustration he returns to his gear and finishes dressing. "Wonder if there are any more of these things about?"


----------



## draven14 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"You are sure are good to have about in a battle Master Bear!"

Cerallos looks the serpant up and down wondering again if any its massive scales might could be used for anything.
OOC: How about it Mike?

"Anyone for snake meat?"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth comes to the gathering around the snake, full of energy....

"Wow!!! Did you see that?  Bear knocked that snake into tomorrow!!  That was something with the timing and the impact!!  Pow!!!  Smack!! That was probably the best contact I've ever seen!!!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gavril*

With a grin, Gavril joins the complements, "Indeed, I must commend your timing master Béar, for that slithering meanace clearly fancied my hat for himself and intended to remove it from my head be eating me."  Making a sweeping gesture, "I think there is room for praise to all, the serpent suffered slings and arrows, as well as flying daggers and Cerallos and I found time to get in our licks as well. Splended work really. Now lets just hope we don't have to repeat such displays several times."


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 17, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar, still unnerved from seeing probably the biggest snake ever, feels a surge of blood leave his chest and settle in his cheeks.  "That was close.  I believe that was the luckiest blow I've ever landed.  Great job, everyone."   turning to Cerallos:  "Do you really think the snake meat would be any good?  If so, let's have some."



OOC:  Mike, that was too cool.  We need more natural 3's.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Well, given I've never come across one this big, but that just means more meat. I have had snake before, and you can guess what it tastes like if you haven't tried it, it all tastes like those birds! So yes, I say we carve this fella up and make some meals as well as perhaps some jerky for the journey. There should be plenty!"

Cerallos unsheaths a knife and makes for a section of the snake.

OOC: Mike how about the scales being of any use to me? Any possibilities there?


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 19, 2006)

*Béar*

"I suggest we finish our watches and everybody get as much sleep as possible."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"I second that thought - I don't mind starting my watch now.  I'm not likely to fall off quickly with all this adrenaline.  I'm just not used to this level of, um, excitement."


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bear*

"Great.  More company is always welcome on a night watch."


----------



## draven14 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike I was just wondering about my last post, is that realistic for Cerallos to gather meat and jerky and whatnot from that snake? Also about the scales, could he find any use?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2006)

*After the Fight*

OOC: 

Sorry, I clean forgot about that post!  Snake is good eating, and there's lots of it - a great opportunity to supplement your supplies.  It would be hard to smoke it well enough to dry and preserve it for long, so you probably won't be able to stretch it for weeks, but you could have snake meat for a couple of days at least.  You never know what use you might have for various parts.

IC:

Athelstan spend his first few minutes of watch gathering samples of snake parts as well.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril sighs resignedly, having just finished getting properly armored and outfitted. He strips down to light armor and tries to go back to sleep.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2006)

*At the Mining Camp*

The rest of the night passes uneventfully.  Everyone wakes somewhat tired and sore, but definitely able to continue their explorations.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 23, 2006)

*that morning...*

Béar helps pack camp.  

"Is everybody still up for a little exploring?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I'm ready to see the serpent's lair." Gavril readies his weapons and with Diddious' assistance armors himself.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Cerallos*

It takes no time for Cerallos to put back on what little he takes off. He picks up his quarterstaff and uses it for a couple of back stretches then closes his eyes for a second. 
"I'm ready."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 23, 2006)

*Skath*

SKath rises and walks the perimeter of the camp, making sure they are in tune with nature and not leaving anything but footprints.  "Ready to go!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 23, 2006)

*Béar*

"Excellent."

With that, Béar heads to the opening of the mines.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2006)

*Time to Move*

OOC:

OK - Some 14 1/2 months and 28 pages of posts later, we need to migrate to another thread (I think 1200 Posts is the suggested limit per thread).  It would have happened sooner but for the glitch and loss of all those posts earlier this year.  Please click on the following link and subscribe to the new thread, and we'll move on to the next part of the adventure!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178329


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2007)

never mind


----------

